# Popbuying Deal Thread : Discounts as of June 14th, 2010



## PopBuyingJack (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Speedsolving members,

Due to some reason,popbuying can not receive payment via paypal in the future.If you want to pay via paypal,please do visit our partner website www.lightake.com ,it has all the same cubes as popbuying, and the price is also super competitive.

*
Lightake FAQ: 
What is the customer service? How can I contact lightake?*
A:For after sale problems, you can directly send an Email to our customer service staff Emma: [email protected] and 
she will give you a reply in 48 hours.

*
What is the estimated shipping time? How do you ship the items? Can I get a tracking number?*
A:We use airmail and registered airmail from HK post office to ship items to customer all over the world,the estimated shipping time is 7-25 days. When your order is over $15, we will provide a free tracking number for you.

You can also choose DHL and EMS to ship your order,but you need to pay for extra shipping updating fee.

If you want to use other shipping method to ship your order,need to contact me via Email: [email protected]


*I want lightake update new cubes, how can I let lightake know?*
A:You can send an Email to me : [email protected] and I will ask the purchasing staff to find the new cube for you and 
update it in lightake. Usually we need at least 5 working days to process the new cube request.


*I do not understand the brand name marked in lightake,can you explain?*
A:






*
How can I see my order status in lightake account?*
Alease make sure that your lightake account Email address is the same to your paypal Email address.Then when you login ,our system will combine your account with your order ,and then you can see your order in your member centre.

*I want to resell cubes in Ebay or my own webshop, can lightake directly send items to my customer?
*A: Yep,our website has dropshipping function,we can directly send cubes to your customer, and we will remove our logos on the package.And dropshipping customer can get 1.5% - 2.0% as discount for dropshipping order. IF you want to start a dropshipping business with lightake,please send an Email to : [email protected] to apply a dropshipping account. You need to tell us something about your business. 
*If any member has a new question, please feel free to reply this thread and I will answer your questions and update the FAQ in this thread.*

* List of Some Puzzles*_
List created by Speedsolving.com member SaberSlash49

_*lightake Acronym Guide
*
*MHZ = Cube4You
Patch/QJ = QJ
ES = Eastsheen
MR = Maru
DY = Dayan
YJ = YongJun
Dare-to-Do/Fingertip Dancing = Ghost Hand
SE = Sheng En*

*2x2*

*NameBrand*

*LanLan* Black | White
*Eastsheen* Black | White | 

Keychain | Siamese
*Maru* Black | White | 

Transparent

*Unknown*

*Penguin* Male | Female
*???* White
*Rubik's World* Detailed

*3x3*

*NameBrand*
*Normal Size*

*Old Type A-II* Black | White | 

Original
*New Type A-III* Black | White | 

Original
*Type A-V* Black | White
*JSK *(screwdrivers & lube included) Black
*Type C* Black | Transparent Blue | 

Blue | Gray | 

Green | Transparent Green | 

Orange | Pink | 

Transparent Pink | White | 

OffWhite | Transparent White | 

Noctilucent Transparent White 
*Dayan DIY* Black | Blue | 

Gray | Transparent Green | 

Primitive | White
*Type F-II* Black | White
*Ghosthand* Black | White | 

Purple
*Rubik DIY* Black 
*Storebought* White | Pink
*YongJun* 1st Gen Glow-in-the-dark Green | 2nd Gen 

White

*Mini*

*46 mm Mini Type A* Black | White
*50 mm Mini Type C* Black | White

*With Feet*

*Unknown* Black

*4x4*

*Crazy 4x4* Black | White
*Eastsheen 4x4* Black | White
*LanLan 4x4* Black | White
*Tiled QJ* Black | White
*Mini QJ* Black | White

*5x5*

*QJ* Black | White
*Eastsheen* Black | White 
*YongJun* Promo White | Upgraded Black 

| Noctilucence Green 
*Unknown* Black

*V-Cubes*

*5x5* White
*6x6* White
*7x7* White

*Square-1*

*MF8* Black | White | 

Transparent | Green | 

Red

*-Minx Puzzles*
*Cube4You Gigaminx* Black | White
*MF8 PVC Sticker Megaminx* Black | White

 | Orange | Glow in the Dark
*QJ PVC Sticker Megaminx* Black | White
*QJ Tiled Megaminx* Black | White
*QJ Pyraminx* Black | White

*Rubik's Magic*

*Japanese* clicky
*Deluxe* clicky

*2x3x3*

*QJ* Hardback Black | Standard Black

*3x3x4*

*Cube4You (assembled)* Black | White
*Cube4You (disassembled)* Black | White


*Master Pyramorphinx*

*Unknown* Black | White | 

Gray

*Fisher Cube*

*Misc.*
*
Updated on 06/29/2010* 

Best regards,
lightake Jack
_

(lightake.com and Speedsolving.com have partnered to bring you even better deals and more speedy customer support right here in this thread. This thread has 

been approved by Speedsolving.com)_


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 31, 2009)

I just placed a large order tonight. Oh, well.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

YAY Thank you Jack!

I'm placing an order tonight.  

YAY even more ridiculously cheaper!


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Dec 31, 2009)

SlapShot said:


> I just placed a large order tonight. Oh, well.




Haha,

Next time you can contact me via EMail,I will offer private coupon code for you.You can get my Email in popbuying forum


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 31, 2009)

title changed.


----------



## shicklegroober (Dec 31, 2009)

That code is only giving me a 2% discount?


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 31, 2009)

PopBuyingJack said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > I just placed a large order tonight. Oh, well.
> ...



Thanks Jack !!!!!!


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 31, 2009)

Good to see, I'll see if I cant make an order


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Dec 31, 2009)

shicklegroober said:


> That code is only giving me a 2% discount?




OK...In fact ,you get 10%,but it is showed as 2%

I will ask the programmer to edit it.Thanks for your feedback


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 31, 2009)

YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! I JUST MADE AN ORDER THIS MORNING!! lol no big deal  would've saved me 80 cents.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Dec 31, 2009)

shicklegroober said:


> That code is only giving me a 2% discount?




It is in fact gives you 10%,but the page showed 2%,I will update it in 5 mins


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Dec 31, 2009)

michaellahti said:


> YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! I JUST MADE AN ORDER THIS MORNING!! lol no big deal  would've saved me 80 cents.




I just want to give customer surprise 

So I can not tell you when I will post coupon


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmm, I was thinking I wont buy anything else for a few months... but now you've got me really considering it.


----------



## foxdi (Dec 31, 2009)

oh my god , i ordered 8 hours ago . :fp . 2 orders made in my account  . yet i missed all the discount


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Dec 31, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> Hmmm, I was thinking I wont buy anything else for a few months... but now you've got me really considering it.




Think about it,we will not offer these coupon in 2010 for a 2nd time,because when 10% off,we nearly no profit for 3 days. This is the lowest price for magic cube in the whole world.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 31, 2009)

Damn!!! just finish placing an order and i saw this discount


----------



## powershotman (Dec 31, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> Damn!!! just finish placing an order and i saw this discount


hah，same here.
i just placed my order last 2 days


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Dec 31, 2009)

I placed another order before this, but I got an e-mail that has a dollar off, and the stuff i bought is only $10, so i would only save a dollar either way


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 31, 2009)

OUCH! i placed an $85 dollar order this morning...too bad!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 31, 2009)

powershotman said:


> flakod2 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn!!! just finish placing an order and i saw this discount
> ...



I have the speedsolving page open while place my order, just 10 minutes ago. Then i check and the discount is here. Bad luck/timing for me


----------



## V-te (Dec 31, 2009)

Good thing I haven't ordered yet. Lol. I was going to as well. 

Mr. Jack,
I'm glad you made an account. Thanks for making yourself more accessible. =)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 31, 2009)

powershotman said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > OUCH! i placed an $85 dollar order this morning...too bad!
> ...



I also had a $85 order =(


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 31, 2009)

now im seriously considering ordering


----------



## Bryan (Dec 31, 2009)

OK, this made me try popbuying for the first time. I'm picking up two 2x3x3's. I should've added a Wii component cable as well, but oh well.

Looks like a good place to pick up new DIY's when I need them.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

Damn! Only yesterday I ordered $64 or cubes. Damn it.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 31, 2009)

Popbuying has all you cubing needs (short of silicone - although not sure of this). I too ordered one of these 2x3x3s, and some cheap magics for magic ball mods. I've used it a few times and the free shipping has always arrived in 15days or less (to UK). A really good site in my opinion. (Beside ridiculously overpriced 4x4s!)


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Popbuying has all you cubing needs (short of silicone - although not sure of this). I too ordered one of these 2x3x3s, and some cheap magics for magic ball mods. I've used it a few times and the free shipping has always arrived in 15days or less (to UK). A really good site in my opinion. (Beside ridiculously overpriced 4x4s!)


2 weeks? Brilliant. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Musturd (Dec 31, 2009)

I made a 186$ order two weeks ago...
I could have saved 20$
oh well

I guess I'll have to find something else to buy!


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

UpDaTe

I just ordered my cubes (LL2x2, GhostHand, Typea2, Mini qj4x4)
The original total was 26 dollars, I payed ~22 dollars. THIS IS AWESOME.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 31, 2009)

Sigh. Yep, placed my first ($45) order on popbuying yesterday. Great.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 31, 2009)

do you have C II's and F II's?
Also how do you tell the types apart?


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 31, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> do you have C II's and F II's?
> Also how do you tell the types apart?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=295952


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 31, 2009)

I just ordered and I payed 2 dollars for a tracking number. Is the reciept = the tracking number?


----------



## kar0209 (Dec 31, 2009)

I`m going to try this now.

My order tomorrow will be:
2x3x3
LanLan and Maru 2x2
Mini Qj 4x4

Anyone that might be able to predict the transit time to Norway?
I have read that it took 2 weeks to UK, and I think that it is the same shipping as Meffert`s, but can anyone confirm this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 1, 2010)

kar0209 said:


> I`m going to try this now.
> 
> My order tomorrow will be:
> 2x3x3
> ...



My meffert's orders (both made on same day) took 2 weeks and 4 weeks. Customs checks I think on second.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 1, 2010)

im going to make a $186 order (after the discount) tommorow, thanks for the coupon!


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 1, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> im going to make a $186 order (after the discount) tommorow, thanks for the coupon!



I wish I had money... I got cleaned out by the holidays. I wonder if I can save the coupon for till I get my next paycheck...


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 1, 2010)

I just ordered a white type C and a white mini type C. $11.16 in total. Great bargain! Let's see how long shipping takes. Popbuying is taking a break 'til the 3rd, right?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 1, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> I just ordered a white type C and a white mini type C. $11.16 in total. Great bargain! Let's see how long shipping takes. Popbuying is taking a break 'til the 3rd, right?



...is that including shipping? I must...


----------



## Muesli (Jan 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered a white type C and a white mini type C. $11.16 in total. Great bargain! Let's see how long shipping takes. Popbuying is taking a break 'til the 3rd, right?
> ...


Shipping is free.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered a white type C and a white mini type C. $11.16 in total. Great bargain! Let's see how long shipping takes. Popbuying is taking a break 'til the 3rd, right?
> ...



shipping=free

i just got a touch screen mp3 player for <$40 0.o


----------



## Crossed (Jan 1, 2010)

This is great, gonna put a 60$ order up.


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 1, 2010)

Damn, I ordered on the 30th of December in the evening (about 10 pm. in Germany, it was 31st of December for the Popbuying account).
I guess that's what you call bad luck . . .


----------



## Rikane (Jan 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered a white type C and a white mini type C. $11.16 in total. Great bargain! Let's see how long shipping takes. Popbuying is taking a break 'til the 3rd, right?
> ...



Prices are in USD though, oh noes.


----------



## Mr. Highway (Jan 1, 2010)

how does this work? i wrote that coupon thing in the box at the end of the Shoppingcart, but the total hasn't changed. Where do i have to put that thing in?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 1, 2010)

Type happy2010 in the Coupon box and click the button. There will be an item that says you have 10% discount.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 1, 2010)

I forgot to use the coupon code. i thought the 10% off was just automatically.
a well it only was a $20 order.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 1, 2010)

look after the pennys my boy, and the pounds will look after themselves.

I did the same, My order was only $15. the 10% works out as about 1GBP


----------



## Mr. Highway (Jan 1, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Type happy2010 in the Coupon box and click the button. There will be an item that says you have 10% discount.



worked thanks! i forget to delete the apostrophes


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 1, 2010)

I just ordered and I payed 2 dollars for a tracking number. Is the reciept = the tracking number?


----------



## mroth (Jan 3, 2010)

No, the tracking number will look something like RT0123456789HK, and you'll be able to see it in your account once the item has been shipped.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 3, 2010)

mroth said:


> No, the tracking number will look something like RT0123456789HK, and you'll be able to see it in your account once the item has been shipped.



Ya, but I ordered the package before I made an account.


----------



## mroth (Jan 3, 2010)

That's no problem 
If you create an account you can add your Paypal email to it in the member center (my information). Then it will show all orders that you paid with that Paypal account.


----------



## Musturd (Jan 3, 2010)

Everyone if you order from popbuying you MUST buy a YJ 3x3. It is the greatest cube ever. This is not an opinion. It is a fact. I'm not joking.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 3, 2010)

> That's no problem
> If you create an account you can add your Paypal email to it in the member center (my information). Then it will show all orders that you paid with that Paypal account.



Ok I got it, thanks a ton!


----------



## (R) (Jan 3, 2010)

the YJ 3x3 is also on c4y. It is that type D that only comes in white
I bought a LL 4x4
2 magics
2 LL 2x2s
1 QJ Megaminx


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2010)

Musturd said:


> YJ 3x3. It is the greatest cube ever.


Also for people averaging less than 34 seconds?


----------



## Musturd (Jan 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > YJ 3x3. It is the greatest cube ever.
> ...



Touché Mr. Pochmann.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > YJ 3x3. It is the greatest cube ever.
> ...



I had the same thought.

Anyway, thank you for alerting us to this discount. Though it's not like we're paying a lot as it is.


----------



## dudemanpp (Jan 4, 2010)

I was in the process of making my order and the site updated and now you can only get a 2% discount on your orders. I thought the discount of 10% was going to last until today. What happened?


----------



## V-te (Jan 4, 2010)

dudemanpp said:


> I was in the process of making my order and the site updated and now you can only get a 2% discount on your orders. I thought the discount of 10% was going to last until today. What happened?





PopBuyingJack said:


> shicklegroober said:
> 
> 
> > That code is only giving me a 2% discount?
> ...


 

Wayyy earlier in the thread...


----------



## dudemanpp (Jan 4, 2010)

V-te said:


> Wayyy earlier in the thread...



Wrong. The code has now changed from "happy2010" to "happynewyear" and you only receive a 2% discount instead of a 10% and it lasts until Jan 5. The image in the top right corner of popbuying.com has changed as well.


----------



## eliner (Jan 4, 2010)

pop!This is great


----------



## V-te (Jan 4, 2010)

dudemanpp said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Wayyy earlier in the thread...
> ...



Hmm... mine still says the same.... 



Spoiler











I guess they're still continuing to update then.


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 4, 2010)

there are 2 separate coupons. I placed a second order yesterday using 
"happy2010" and did get 10% off. The other coupon can be found on 
this page.

edit: I saved that link before jack came here and told us of his coupon code, and I just
looked at it again. I did not notice at first that both coupon codes were there. 

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/popbuying.com?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=tag#1492897


----------



## dudemanpp (Jan 4, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/popbuying.com?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=tag#1492897



That site said "10% off for every order in popbuying,exprie time:HK time 2010 01 04 00:00 AM" and it's 10:00 AM in HK now so I guess I missed out. 

I tried typing in "happy2010" and the discount didn't show up. But when I typed in "happynewyear" the 2% discount showed up.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 4, 2010)

Its January 4th in HK already past midnight so..


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry for members,I think I have made something wrong in the description

2009 01 04 00:00 AM is the same to 2009 01 03 23:59 PM

That means,we want to arrange the discount for 72 hours from 2009 01 01 00:01 AM to 2009 01 03 23:59 PM,the coupon code is valid for 72 hours.

Sorry for the misunderstanding,if I post coupon in the future,I will try to make the descriotion much more clearly.


----------



## Parity (Jan 4, 2010)

I made a 104 order today before reading this.
And I didn't see a coupon thing anywhere on the page.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 4, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I just ordered and I payed 2 dollars for a tracking number. Is the reciept = the tracking number?



When your order over 15$,our warehouse will give you a free tracking number

If your order is not over 15$ and you want to get a tracking number ,you need to pay additional 2$ to get a tracking number


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 4, 2010)

Parity said:


> I made a 104 order today before reading this.
> And I didn't see a coupon thing anywhere on the page.




YOu can input the coupon in the shopping cart page,and you can see this photo:http://i49.tinypic.com/2v8rk.jpg

Anyway,the coupon code is expired when you placed this order


----------



## catherine (Jan 4, 2010)

Good thing , i was goning to as well


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 4, 2010)

I was waiting for my money transfer to paypal to clear and it took 24 hours and by then the coupon was expired . Oh well, ordered an FII YJ4x4 mini C and 52mm mini A, as well as my black vcube set


----------



## aronpm (Jan 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > YJ 3x3. It is the greatest cube ever.
> ...



I average about 10 seconds less than that, so maybe my testimonial is more 'important'. I completely agree with Musturd. 

Stefan, do you own a Mefferts/YJ Fisher Cube? If you do, it's basically the same as the YJ 3x3x3. Even at loose tensions, it doesn't pop. It's very smooth, and it provides very little resistance. It also has really nice textured stickers. It's quite loud. It was too loose for me when I got it, so I had to tighten it. The only downside I can see is that two of the sides (green and blue for me) have external caps. If you want to play a prank on someone with this cube, swap two sides around. 

Since trying the Meffers Fisher Cube and finding out it was produced by YongJun, I really wanted to try their 3x3x3, hoping it would feel the same. I'm happy it does. 

I don't want to start any discussion about knockoffs, but the YJ 4x4x4 is also great. It does obviously suffer from the same internal misalignment as the V6, and the pieces can get caught and pop/lock the cube like the V-Cubes also. It cut corners really nicely and turns a lot like 3x3x3 DIY cubes.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I completely agree with Musturd.


So you're also saying _"It is the greatest cube ever. This is not an opinion. It is a fact"_? Which is just ridiculous stupid talk and a request for mockery. It wasn't really about his speed, I just found that funnier. I would be a stupid statement from anyone, including the fastest guys. However, I'm sure they know better than to make a statement like that. Actually I only checked this guy's time to confirm that he's the noob he appeared to be from making the statement.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Did you know?
Popbuying doesn't tell you if something in your order is out of stock until you ask:
"Why is the processing on my order taking so long?"


----------



## Musturd (Jan 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > I completely agree with Musturd.
> ...


Sorry for my stupid statement. I didn't feel like elaborating on why it was so great. I have tried a lot of different cubes, and although I don't cube very much (why my avg is low) I have been cubing for about two years. Now you have a great description from aronpm.



iSpinz said:


> Did you know?
> Popbuying doesn't tell you if something in your order is out of stock until you ask:
> "Why is the processing on my order taking so long?"



Did you ask about the Maru DIY? (I'll send a query myself, but I'm assuming that this is the item to which you're referring)


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Musturd said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Not about the Maru DIY, it was about an item I ordered.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Did you know?
> Popbuying doesn't tell you if something in your order is out of stock until you ask:
> "Why is the processing on my order taking so long?"



Well, it does say something like _"Typically 3 to 7 calendar days from ordering"_ right on each product page. And when you look at your order status, you'll probably see _"Collecting Products Now"_ (if it's not shipped yet).


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know?
> ...



What I'm trying to say is that they don't mark their items if they are out of stock. I ordered 1.5 months ago, and they are still out of stock of that item.:fp


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 4, 2010)

i ordered from popbuying yesterday with the 10% discount, paypal says it went throguh and i got a reciept but nothing is showing up on my account saying i bought something, is this normal?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i ordered from popbuying yesterday with the 10% discount, paypal says it went throguh and i got a reciept but nothing is showing up on my account saying i bought something, is this normal?


Yes.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 4, 2010)

Just a quick query;

Do Popbuying send you an email when they ship? To save me from having to check the site every day.


----------



## foxdi (Jan 4, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Just a quick query;
> 
> Do Popbuying send you an email when they ship? To save me from having to check the site every day.



nope , i have 2 orders . 1 shipped , 1 still processing . 

they dont email  , and i was wondering why the 2nd order which came later was actually shipped first .


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm a bit confused. What exactly is the purpose of this thread? To update on new products? To answer questions relating to orders made/to be made? Cos it says 'updated frequently' so I don't know what is to be updated...upcoming/present promotions perhaps?


----------



## (R) (Jan 4, 2010)

I need to clear up some mess i made on the OAQT
I want to know from someone who is sure they know the right answer what mech a LL 4x4 has


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 5, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Did you know?
> Popbuying doesn't tell you if something in your order is out of stock until you ask:
> "Why is the processing on my order taking so long?"




Well...

Usually for magic cubes,our supplier has enough stock,it is for very small chance we will have magic cube out of stock.

Anyway,if your order passed 5 days has not been shipped,feel free to ask our customer service staff:Emma via Email ([email protected])


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 5, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i ordered from popbuying yesterday with the 10% discount, paypal says it went throguh and i got a reciept but nothing is showing up on my account saying i bought something, is this normal?




1st,please register an account in www.popbuying.com with your paypal Email account.

2nd,please login our website,and then you can see your order status in your popbuying account

If you have any quesitons,please send an Email to Emma ([email protected]),we will reply in 48 hours.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 5, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Just a quick query;
> 
> Do Popbuying send you an email when they ship? To save me from having to check the site every day.




Yep,we ship shipping confirmation Email to our customer.

But for 5% customer who use hotmail or other mail will have a chance missing the confirmation shipping Email.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Jack! 

Do you sell Type A (I)'s? 
Like, the VERY original FIRST.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 5, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I'm a bit confused. What exactly is the purpose of this thread? To update on new products? To answer questions relating to orders made/to be made? Cos it says 'updated frequently' so I don't know what is to be updated...upcoming/present promotions perhaps?



Well..

I will update this thread for FAQ and promotion news and new product updating news. And product list.And for any magic cube news from popbuying

But I am too busy recently,I will update very soon.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 5, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Hey Jack!
> 
> Do you sell Type A (I)'s?
> Like, the VERY original FIRST.




HI!

Could you please tell me the brand name?

Or did you have a photo link? I need to show the pictures to my supplier 

If you can provide any product link or photo to me,I will update this item in popbuying for you.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 5, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jack!
> ...



Well, I believe Type A is a brand. 
Here is the exact product I want. 
Although I don't want to purchase it from C4Y. 

http://cubeforyou.com/product-571.html

Just let me know if you sell it. 

[removed]


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 5, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...




http://cube4you.com/product-571.html
I have recorded it,if our supplier can provide it,we will update in 5 working days.

Hope the Type A is Chinese brand,if it is Chinese brand,I am 100% sure I can update for you.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...



Yes I'm pretty sure its a chinese brand. 
Thanks for all of your work man. We really appreciate it.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 5, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...


Yes, It's a Chinese DIY.


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 5, 2010)

hey Jack, this thread rocks btw! (and so does popbuying obviously)

but anyway i ordered on 29th december, and i havent recieved any shipment notice yet? its been over a week and i know the emailusually comes quick, is this because of holiday season and stuff?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Charybdis said:


> hey Jack, this thread rocks btw! (and so does popbuying obviously)
> 
> but anyway i ordered on 29th december, and i havent recieved any shipment notice yet? its been over a week and i know the emailusually comes quick, is this because of holiday season and stuff?



Probably because something is out of stock.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Charybdis said:
> 
> 
> > hey Jack, this thread rocks btw! (and so does popbuying obviously)
> ...



Or because the popbuying holiday just ended. They just started back getting orders done yesterday.


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 5, 2010)

hey can anyone tell me if this 3x3x4 is fully functional please..

i mean it looks like it in the picture... but just making sure... 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x4_MHZ_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-26254


----------



## aronpm (Jan 5, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Do you sell Type A (I)'s?
> ...



It is the same brand as this (the A-V cube), which I think is 'Goija'.

@Charybdis: Yes, that is the fully functional 3x3x4.


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 5, 2010)

aronpm said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



cheers  ... ordered lol


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm, it appears Popbuying is down?
Click


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 5, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > i ordered from popbuying yesterday with the 10% discount, paypal says it went throguh and i got a reciept but nothing is showing up on my account saying i bought something, is this normal?
> ...



i have an account, but still nothing, paypal says it went through, do i need to confirm it or something?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Hmm, it appears Popbuying is down?
> Click



yupp can't access it...


----------



## Litz (Jan 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Hmm, it appears Popbuying is down?
> Click



You wrote "http://popbuying.com". You forgot "www", that's why it looks like it's down.

At least mine seems to be working anyway.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

Litz said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, it appears Popbuying is down?
> ...



No lol, its down. I have the homepage bookmarked. Its not working now.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Litz said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, it appears Popbuying is down?
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Litz (Jan 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Litz said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Weird. I was just there and saw this post. Now I just tried to re-open it and I can't anymore so I guess it's down...


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 5, 2010)

yeaah, its not working.
but anyway, jack i have a question, i made an order of like 40 USD on nov 24th, i'm from brazil, and till now. i have nothing...
what hapenned? any ideas?


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 5, 2010)

LuisaoJR said:


> yeaah, its not working.
> but anyway, jack i have a question, i made an order of like 40 USD on nov 24th, i'm from brazil, and till now. i have nothing...
> what hapenned? any ideas?


i ordered the 20th of november and i got mine today. but i had some prolbems with my adress. swedish letters ...


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 5, 2010)

well i don't think i have any problem,
as i see in brazilian's post service webpage, my package is not even in brazil yet...


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 5, 2010)

Yea my order that i put in on the 20th still hasn't been shipped. I ordered: a mini C, fisher cube, and maru 2x2. My lanlan 2x2 that I ordered on the 28th was shipped that very day. Was one of my puzzles out of stock?


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 5, 2010)

puzzlemaster you are probably talking about 20th of december.
i poster my order on 24th of NOVEMBER. and i don't have my cubes in hand yet...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

LuisaoJR said:


> puzzlemaster you are probably talking about 20th of december.
> i poster my order on 24th of NOVEMBER. and i don't have my cubes in hand yet...



Contact customer service.


----------



## Litz (Jan 5, 2010)

LuisaoJR said:


> puzzlemaster you are probably talking about 20th of december.
> i poster my order on 24th of NOVEMBER. and i don't have my cubes in hand yet...



That's really bad.. What does the tracking number on popbuying say? Did you try to contact them?


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 5, 2010)

when i put the number on hong kong post, it says it was shipped to my country in dec 16th. but it's not here yet...
cause when i put the same code on brazilian post service webpage it says item not found, i called them, and they said, that when it says item not found, it's because the product is not in the country yet.


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 5, 2010)

But does anybody know why it is down? I onl ordered from it earlier... When will it be back up lol. Where's jack hen we need him lol!!!


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

Charybdis said:


> But does anybody know why it is down? I onl ordered from it earlier... When will it be back up lol. Where's jack hen we need him lol!!!



Just be patient, all sites go down for a bit. Maybe someone's updating something, or adding things.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> Charybdis said:
> 
> 
> > But does anybody know why it is down? I onl ordered from it earlier... When will it be back up lol. Where's jack hen we need him lol!!!
> ...



Maybe they're adding my Type A(I)!


----------



## catherine (Jan 6, 2010)

In for one...thanks


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi again! 
I placed and order to PopBuying a week or so ago. 

I was having problems with the cart, and I couldn't get two things in said cart. 

So, I just placed two orders. 

One for one cube, 

One for the other. 

Will this be ok?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 7, 2010)

Will the new C4Y 3x3x5s be sold anytime soon?


----------



## catherine (Jan 8, 2010)

Are there any new list?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 8, 2010)

Will you be selling Haiyan's cube?


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is it a Type C II ???
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...led_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27438


----------



## (R) (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes


----------



## LNZ (Jan 12, 2010)

Some good news on the log jam at the Hong Kong post office. After 39 days, I recieved my white 3x3x2 cube from an Hong Kong based Ebay seller I ordered on Dec 4. 

So it looks like they're finally getting to the end of the parcel jam.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 13, 2010)

I`d like to buy type A IV in popbuying.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 13, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> I`d like to buy type A IV in popbuying.



They are crap. They are just the ' prototype' of the A V.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> Rodrigo Piaggio said:
> 
> 
> > I`d like to buy type A IV in popbuying.
> ...



I like mine. Cuts good and never pops. Locks up a bit though.


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Im freakin out cause I want my lanlan to come and its been over 2 weeks and i have literally run out of patience haha.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

tkcube1 said:


> Im freakin out cause I want my lanlan to come and its been over 2 weeks and i have literally run out of patience haha.



2 weeks is *long* for a Popbuying order.


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > Im freakin out cause I want my lanlan to come and its been over 2 weeks and i have literally run out of patience haha.
> ...



Don't worry, I waited 3 months for my order to come on dealextreme. Think about me when you think about impatience... just kidding. Think about something else besides me.


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 13, 2010)

well almost 2 months here  don't worry, mine hasnt got here either.
one thing.
there are many new cubes/cube things, that aren't showing on the magic cube parts, like the DIY A tipe 1 black/white, that they already have, and rubiks stands, and many other things like stickers, its all magic cube thing. but it's not appeaing on the list!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah dealextreme sux


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 14, 2010)

i must say I'm quite disappointed with popbuying.com. I ordered on december 29 and my package still has not _shipped_. I realize this might be normal, however it has been 15 days since i placed the order and the site told me it would take about 3-7 days to "collect" all products. 

I would rather pay c4y for outrageous shipping than deal with this again. I am very disappointed and definitely going elsewhere with my purchase next time.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> i must say I'm quite disappointed with popbuying.com. I ordered on december 29 and my package still has not _shipped_. I realize this might be normal, however it has been 15 days since i placed the order and the site told me it would take about 3-7 days to "collect" all products.
> 
> I would rather pay c4y for outrageous shipping than deal with this again. I am very disappointed and definitely going elsewhere with my purchase next time.



Does your order include a LanLan2x2? I'm convinced they have gone out of stock of those because my order is held up too. I can't think of anything else on my order that might be as popular.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 14, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> i must say I'm quite disappointed with popbuying.com. I ordered on december 29 and my package still has not _shipped_. I realize this might be normal, however it has been 15 days since i placed the order and the site told me it would take about 3-7 days to "collect" all products.
> 
> I would rather pay c4y for outrageous shipping than deal with this again. I am very disappointed and definitely going elsewhere with my purchase next time.



Did you read all the messages on the site about their new years break? And how to compensate for this they would give a 10% discount? Anyway, it has only been 11 days since they opened for the new year. 4 days over the expected time until shipping is not so bad considering how cheap you can buy the cubes there.

I guess some products just take a long time go get from the supplier. I know that dealextreme often split my orders up, sending what they could get initially and sending another package when they got the rest in stock.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 14, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> i must say I'm quite disappointed with popbuying.com. I ordered on december 29 and my package still has not _shipped_. I realize this might be normal, however it has been 15 days since i placed the order and the site told me it would take about 3-7 days to "collect" all products.
> 
> I would rather pay c4y for outrageous shipping than deal with this again. I am very disappointed and definitely going elsewhere with my purchase next time.



Sorry for the inconvenience

I think that item might be not in stock.

I will arrange refund for you.Could you please send an Email to me with your paypal Email address? I will check your order and give you a solution

My working Email is: [email protected]


----------



## Chalky (Jan 14, 2010)

hiya!

I have placed an order on the 6th and they still haven't shipped it yet. Is this normal? I also paid 30 bucks for ems shipping so I'm pretty disappointed


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 14, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > i must say I'm quite disappointed with popbuying.com. I ordered on december 29 and my package still has not _shipped_. I realize this might be normal, however it has been 15 days since i placed the order and the site told me it would take about 3-7 days to "collect" all products.
> ...



I sent a email asking for a refund for everything I bought. I'm just gonna buy off camcuber since hes the only other person I know who sells lanlans.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 15, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> I just ordered a white type C and a white mini type C. $11.16 in total. Great bargain! Let's see how long shipping takes. Popbuying is taking a break 'til the 3rd, right?



It arrived yesterday. It took two weeks. I am very satisfied with the mini! The regular C was ok, but I haven't really adjusted the tensions yet, or lubed it.
I hope to buy again.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 15, 2010)

^^All posts above about slow shipping:

I don't know if I got lucky or something, but my order came in 11 days. :confused:

Is this normal? Lol.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 15, 2010)

I made an order while the 10% discount was going on and nothing is hsowing up on my account, should i contact customer service?


----------



## catherine (Jan 15, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> ^^All posts above about slow shipping:
> 
> I don't know if I got lucky or something, but my order came in 11 days. :confused:
> 
> Is this normal? Lol.


you are lucky


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Popbuyingjack,

my order number is B20091228215723B
and in the order I ordered a Genuine Diamond Maru Cube Magic Cube White#default for 35.31USD.

instead, I got a white skewb, which is way under the value. LL Oblique Twist Hexahedral Magic Intelligence Test Cube White was what I got instead of the maru.

Can you please send me the maru diamond?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 15, 2010)

catherine said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > ^^All posts above about slow shipping:
> ...



No, he's not. I got my order in 14.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 15, 2010)

Just so everyone knows, Popbuying has a Skype: Emma. I prefer using this as I can get immediate answers.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 16, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> I made an order while the 10% discount was going on and nothing is hsowing up on my account, should i contact customer service?



Please contact me.

And if you want to see the order showed in your popbuying account,please register an account in popbuying by using the same Email address as your paypal EMail account

Best regards,
Jack


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 16, 2010)

tkcube1 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > bwatkins said:
> ...



We sell Lanlan too,our magic cube supplier is the biggest magic cube supplier here.

Anyway,if you need refund,we will give you refund without delay.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 16, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> Hi Popbuyingjack,
> 
> my order number is B20091228215723B
> and in the order I ordered a Genuine Diamond Maru Cube Magic Cube White#default for 35.31USD.
> ...



HI!

Please directly send an Email to me,I will give you a solution via Email

I can not answer your customer service question in a public forum,hope your understand

Waiting for your Email,I will reply in 24 hours.

My working Email is : [email protected]

Best regards,
Jack


----------



## only-the-brave (Jan 16, 2010)

Can I pay with credit card?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 16, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > I made an order while the 10% discount was going on and nothing is hsowing up on my account, should i contact customer service?
> ...


thanks for the help, i changed the paypal email adress and now i can see the order, its been shipped


----------



## (R) (Jan 16, 2010)

only-the-brave said:


> Can I pay with credit card?



Yes When it goes to the paypal checkout, you can just put i yur info


----------



## only-the-brave (Jan 16, 2010)

I read popbuying doesn't tell you if any product on your order is out of stock? Is this true:fp?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 16, 2010)

only-the-brave said:


> I read popbuying doesn't tell you if any product on your order is out of stock? Is this true:fp?



I was wondering this too. I have a friend who made a large order from Popbuying and it took 10 days to process, and then they didn't ship a Blue DY 3x3 with it. His Popbuying account says "will ship next time", what does that mean?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 16, 2010)

They'll ship it when it's in stock. I just emailed them yesterday because my order was taking a while to process and they said they'd ship the items available and ship the rest when they're in stock.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 16, 2010)

I hope so. They seem to have ran out of white MF8 megaminxes.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2010)

My order for a black mini qj 4x4 was just made, but I can't make an account in for popbuying. It says I must use the same email address, as the paypal email address, but that's my sister's old account, that we can't check. Can I make it in my email please, as I check it once or twice dayly. I'll tell you my order number and email address by personal message if it's a yes.


----------



## joey (Jan 18, 2010)

Hm, I'm a bit annoyed.
I placed an order 6 days ago, and it still hasn't shipped.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 18, 2010)

joey said:


> Hm, I'm a bit annoyed.
> I placed an order 6 days ago, and it still hasn't shipped.


Mine didn't ship until 2 weeks after I ordered.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 18, 2010)

mine shipped 3 hours after i placed it and arrived in 7 days. how slow eh?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 18, 2010)

I would like to see Stackmats sold here.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 18, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> I would like to see Stackmats sold here.



There r 2 stackmats on there...one black and one pink. They're not made by speedstacks however...they're QJ.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 18, 2010)

im bursting with excitement waiting to get my order, though wouldnt mind a timer, couldnt see any on the site, you got a link PHP Jaguar?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jan 19, 2010)

Black QJ http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.QJ_Magic_Cube_Competition_Timer_Black-27659
Pink QJ http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.QJ_Magic_Cube_Competition_Timer_Pink-27658


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 19, 2010)

ty, too bad they cant be connected to pc though.. 2nd gen stacktimers would be good to have in popbuying


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 19, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Black QJ http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.QJ_Magic_Cube_Competition_Timer_Black-27659
> Pink QJ http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.QJ_Magic_Cube_Competition_Timer_Pink-27658



RyanRex (I think it was ryan...) said that those were only accurate to the nearest .16 second.

Does anybody know what that means and if it's true


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 19, 2010)

It means that the time will always be a multiple of .16.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 19, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> I would like to see Stackmats sold here.



+1

the QJ ones aren't very accurate.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 19, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> It means that the time will always be a multiple of .16.



Oh. Yeah, that was what I thought Ryan meant. Kay then, I won't be getting the QJ

And I believe popbuying does sell stackmat timers here.

I'm not sure if it has the port to link to a computer or not though.

EDIT: 444 posts. Good to know I'm up to 444 and haven't been run down by an angry mob of cubers yet.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 19, 2010)

Hm. Well I'll buy one anyway and see how it turns out. The pic on the site itself shows a pic of the timer with the time on "1.30" That is 8.xx multiples of .16...so idt it's that inaccurate. If it's terrible I can always tell them and see what they tell me.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 19, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Hm. Well I'll buy one anyway and see how it turns out. The pic on the site itself shows a pic of the timer with the time on "1.30" That is 8.xx multiples of .16...so idt it's that inaccurate. If it's terrible I can always tell them and see what they tell me.



Since it appears to be a legit speed stacks timer, I'd expect it to be accurate 

It's a 'lil overpriced though.

This costs $27.50 with no data port while I can get this one WITH a data port for only $4.50 more (including shipping)

Also, I could buy a speed stacks set with a timer with no port for the same or less of popbuying's price.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 19, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Hm. Well I'll buy one anyway and see how it turns out. The pic on the site itself shows a pic of the timer with the time on "1.30" That is 8.xx multiples of .16...so idt it's that inaccurate. If it's terrible I can always tell them and see what they tell me.
> ...


Failol? This one is only $31.


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 19, 2010)

well, i'm just waiting for them to have one stackmat with data port and bag ( not so important but cool ) 
as soon as they have it i'm gonna buy.
altough my 2 months package is not here yet... i really wanna buy some things again.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 19, 2010)

I ordered the pink one because it's pink and 12 bucks.


----------



## lorki3 (Jan 19, 2010)

last saturday it was exactly 2 weeks ago that I ordered from popbuying and it says order will take 2 weeks so has anyone ordered from popbuying and how long did it take?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 19, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> has anyone ordered from popbuying


O. M. G.


----------



## lorki3 (Jan 19, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone ordered from popbuying
> ...


what I dont understand you ( O. M. G.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 19, 2010)

He means that loads of people have.

You've been lucky. Mine only shipped after 2 weeks.


----------



## lorki3 (Jan 19, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> He means that loads of people have.
> 
> You've been lucky. Mine only shipped after 2 weeks.



oke thanks


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 19, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



link doesn't work. I thought the competition timer in speed stacks was 27.50. I guess that would be the best buy


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 19, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> link doesn't work. I thought the competition timer in speed stacks was 27.50. I guess that would be the best buy



Spend about $5 extra and get the set with cups. They're loads of fun and cups are $15 normally.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 19, 2010)

what is the MP5 player, that is supposed to look like an ipod touch? 
i dont know how to set the language to english...

link: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....4_MP5_Media_Player_with_Loudspeaker_8GB-23495


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 19, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> what is the MP5 player, that is supposed to look like an ipod touch?
> i dont know how to set the language to english...
> 
> link: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....4_MP5_Media_Player_with_Loudspeaker_8GB-23495



question for you...is that thing compatible with iTunes?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 19, 2010)

when i went and tracked my items, it said ' packaged shipped' does that mean its now on it's way to canada, or did it ship to the post office?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 19, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > what is the MP5 player, that is supposed to look like an ipod touch?
> ...


i dont have iTunes lol....


----------



## Muesli (Jan 19, 2010)

Quick Query. Does the HK tracking service have an "in country of delivery" status?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 19, 2010)

floola > itunes


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 19, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > link doesn't work. I thought the competition timer in speed stacks was 27.50. I guess that would be the best buy
> ...



I speed stacked a couple years before I cubed, but I lost a bunch of cups, along with the timer. They were tons of fun, but I don't think they'll last now that I have cubing.

I also don't really plan on getting a stackmat timer yet. Maybe in a few months, but I'm fine with just CCT and a keyboard for now.


----------



## foxdi (Jan 20, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Quick Query. Does the HK tracking service have an "in country of delivery" status?



Track it in Hongkong post( mail tracking ) website first , once hongkong post said the item has *left its destination* . 

then you will go to your local post office website to track . ( normally after 2 - 3 days depending how far you are to China )

not every country`s local post office will provide tracking services for registered mail  , most of them only support EMS . 




dillonbladez said:


> when i went and tracked my items, it said ' packaged shipped' does that mean its now on it's way to canada, or did it ship to the post office?



when it says "package shipped" meaning they(popbuying) have sent it to the post office . if you buy items over 15$ then you will get a free tracking number , it can be found in your order .


----------



## Muesli (Jan 20, 2010)

foxdi said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Quick Query. Does the HK tracking service have an "in country of delivery" status?
> ...



Not exactly what I meant. I meant does the HKMail tracking tell you when it has arrived in my country?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 20, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



Sorry, I linked you to the cart. But speedstacks.com Has dataport/bag for $20 + $12 shipping.


----------



## foxdi (Jan 20, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> foxdi said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Nope , the moment you can track your parcel in your local post office means they have just passed the custom checks 

hkpost only show when it has left their country .


----------



## Razarsharp (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey, if I were to buy the free shipping, would I get a tracking code? Also, would it be reliable even though it will take at least 2 weeks? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 20, 2010)

you get a tracking code for 2 dollars if your order is not above 15 dollars. if it is, then it's free.


----------



## Razarsharp (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you for the info


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 20, 2010)

noes problems.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 20, 2010)

Not really worth starting a new thread but.....

2X3X3 CIRCLE CUBE!!! 

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x3x3_DS_Magic_Cube_in_Cube_Puzzle_White-27712


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 20, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Yeah, I knew what you meant 

When I do feel like buying a timer, I'll probably get a cheap second hand (hopefully lightly used) timer that'll probably have cups from ebay since I saw ones for 15 bucks.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just got my order.
2 LanLan 2x2s and a super floppy cube!
The super floppy cube is lots of fun and the LanLans are unbelievably great, and I've barely broken them in...


----------



## Shortey (Jan 22, 2010)

My LL 2x2 broke.


----------



## Litz (Jan 22, 2010)

My order finally arrived today (5x5 v-cube, 4x4 miniQJ and 2x2 lanlan). Took almost 3 weeks to arrive but everything was in perfect condition. The only thing wrong was that I ordered the miniQJ with stickers, not with tiles, but got a tiled one instead. It doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 24, 2010)

If i ordered before i made an account on popbuying, can i still link my account with the order?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, just create an account with your paypal email address.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 24, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Yes, just create an account with your paypal email address.



I did but its not showing that i have any orders.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 24, 2010)

They have tiled mini QJ's??????


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 24, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, just create an account with your paypal email address.
> ...



nvm im an idiot...

i left out a 6 on the email adress...


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 24, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> They have tiled mini QJ's??????


Very interesting, but never see !


----------



## dcrystalj (Jan 24, 2010)

*update*

please update your list of cubes!! there are some new (type II, etc)
we want buy it


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 24, 2010)

Is it a TYPE C (1) ?
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GB_Type_C_Frosted_Magic_Cube_Black_-27830


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 24, 2010)

It doesn't look like a C-II, so it probably is a old type C.
(I'm not 100% sure, but it isn't expensive, so I'd give it a try anyway )


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> They have tiled mini QJ's??????



YeAh


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 25, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > They have tiled mini QJ's??????
> ...



Link me up.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



I think this is the one I got: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_QJ_6CM_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-24168


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 25, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



Umm... Those are stickers.
Their site doesn't even have them.
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/en/types.asp?types=2&dy2=


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


Umm... I ordered them and got tiles. Well, I mean they are like cubesmith tiles, not thick Meffert's ones.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 25, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...


Oh, Ok.


----------



## Meep (Jan 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



I'm not sure if they're tiles, but a few of my cubes from there came with rough-textured stickers. I think he may be referring to those.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 25, 2010)

Meep said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



I think so.


----------



## dcrystalj (Jan 25, 2010)

*C*

is these C II

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...led_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_-27439

or these

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GB_Type_C_Frosted_Magic_Cube_White_-27829 

???


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been waiting for my order to arrive 5 weeks now


----------



## Björn Speedcuber (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't a Pay Pal account.
I want transfer!


----------



## pjk (Jan 26, 2010)

I received my cubes in about 2 weeks (to the UK). The mini type C's are amazing, as always. The 2x3x3 is great quality as well.


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 26, 2010)

Björn Speedcuber said:


> I haven't a Pay Pal account.
> I want transfer!



click me

Just search "Transfer to Asia" (or german "Überweisung nach Asien") on google, and you'll find tons of results telling you that its really expensive. 
Therefore you'd better use paypal...


----------



## cuberwillima (Jan 26, 2010)

My order status hasen't been updated for 8 days now! It still says: Collecting Products Nowundefined. When will this be updated or when will my order be shipped?

Edit: I live in Belgium.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 27, 2010)

My package arrived... and it's missing a cube.
I ordered 3 cubes, but I only got 2. =/


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 27, 2010)

4Chan said:


> My package arrived... and it's missing a cube.
> I ordered 3 cubes, but I only got 2. =/



Duh... Duh.... Duuuh. Anyway, I suggest you wait until tonight and contact them on skype. It's faster and you get quicker results.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 27, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Duh... Duh.... Duuuh.



That's not necessary.

What's their skype name?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 27, 2010)

omg my popbuying order came 

no missing item, fortunately.(no sweaters either)
the F-II is amazing, but the cap everything. so i was tensioning and i had a pop. i lost a cap. but i found it


----------



## Stefan (Jan 27, 2010)

4Chan said:


> My package arrived... and it's missing a cube.
> I ordered 3 cubes, but I only got 2. =/



What does it say on the order page?

_"Package Shipped"_
or something like
_"Do Partial Shipment, 27101*1 will be shipped next time"_

If _"Package Shipped"_: What cube is missing?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 27, 2010)

Ahh, I see, I don't believe I got an order number.
The only email I received was the receipt from paypal.

I hope that's the case then.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 27, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Ahh, I see, I don't believe I got an order number.
> The only email I received was the receipt from paypal.



That's odd. Spam folder maybe?

Well, but if you create a popbuying account with your paypal email address, your popbuying account page should list all orders and then you can click on them and see the details. Tried that?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 27, 2010)

I checked my spam folder, but sadly, yahoo deletes the spam periodically, and the oldest spam emails were from the second week of january.

I'm going to try making an account now though.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Koyuki (Jan 28, 2010)

At Popbuying, on item page, there is a price in USDollars and Euro. When I convert price to Euro, it seems to be cheaper, but when I want to pay for item, there is only USD price, I can't choose Euro...


----------



## hooboork (Jan 28, 2010)

Koyuki said:


> At Popbuying, on item page, there is a price in USDollars and Euro. When I convert price to Euro, it seems to be cheaper, but when I want to pay for item, there is only USD price, I can't choose Euro...



If you pay via PayPal, it doesn't matter what currency you are using. They will be converted to euros when you pay.

You can choose which exchange rate you want to use, PayPal's or you bank's. I would recommend choosing your bank's, because PayPal uses unfair exchange rates. By default you are using PayPal's exchange rates. To change it, do this:

When you are logged into PayPal, go to My Account -> Profile -> Recurring Payments -> Edit Funding Options -> Conversion Options. Choose "Bill me in the currency listed on the seller's invoice" and click Submit. From now on you will get PayPal receipts with the currency you paid and the money will be refunded by euros from your bank account like before, but now the exchange rates will be better.


----------



## Koyuki (Jan 28, 2010)

I know how to do this on Paypal, but how to do it on PopBuying? I mean, look:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27101
There are to prices: $7.35 and €4.90 
If i convert this two prices to my national currency (Polish Złoty), I would pay more if I must pay in dollars. There is no option on PopBuying to choose the euro price.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2010)

Koyuki said:


> There are to prices: $7.35 and €4.90



Woah... never noticed that they don't match. According to google and xe.net, $7.35 is more like €5.25, so €4.90 is off by a lot. What's up with that? Conversion rate when they added the item to the shop?

Well, the reason I never noticed is that I never checked. And I didn't check because I also don't see a way to pay other than in USD and always assumed the EUR amount is just displayed for convenience.


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Koyuki said:
> 
> 
> > There are to prices: $7.35 and €4.90
> ...



I was just about to post the same  .

I think they don't update the conversion rate, but it doesn't really matter anyway, because we can only pay in US$.


----------



## Maukka- (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey, dont know if this is the right place to ask, but if I make an order that is ~50$ will the toll take some money too? I live in finland and im kind of young and don't know how toll-system works... =/ Would be neat if someone could tell me this...


----------



## Shortey (Jan 28, 2010)

Maukka- said:


> Hey, dont know if this is the right place to ask, but if I make an order that is ~50$ will the toll take some money too? I live in finland and im kind of young and don't know how toll-system works... =/ Would be neat if someone could tell me this...



They will set the value as 25$. =)


----------



## Maukka- (Jan 28, 2010)

Does that mean the total will be 75$?


----------



## mroth (Jan 28, 2010)

Maukka- said:


> Hey, dont know if this is the right place to ask, but if I make an order that is ~50$ will the toll take some money too? I live in finland and im kind of young and don't know how toll-system works... =/ Would be neat if someone could tell me this...



If it works like in Sweden (the EU probably got laws about this, so I guess it does), then there should be no problems, unless you order for more than 150€. I have ordered several times in the range of $50, and most of the time the packages just went through customs without inspection. 
The one time a package got inspected, I got a letter asking me to supply information about the value (receipt) and content of the package. I didn't have to pay anything, but delivery was delayed about a week.

You could check the finnish customs website and see if they have more information on this.

EDIT:


Maukka- said:


> Does that mean the total will be 75$?


No, it means that they will put a value of $25 on the HK customs declaration. The price will still be the same (for you), but customs will think that it's worth less. 

Here's a picture of what customs will know about your package (there's no receipt inside):
http://i47.tinypic.com/28srg36.jpg


----------



## Maukka- (Jan 28, 2010)

Yay! Thanks mate! You were a huge help!


----------



## Maukka- (Jan 29, 2010)

Another question, when buying, how do i get the free tracking number? Do i need to add the tracking number to the cart, although it says it costs 2dollars?


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 29, 2010)

Maukka- said:


> Another question, when buying, how do i get the free tracking number? Do i need to add the tracking number to the cart, although it says it costs 2dollars?



You get a free tracking number automatically added to orders worth over $15


----------



## hig (Jan 29, 2010)

Why is the thread Popbuying Puzzle List closed and this thread stickied?

25 pages of "when will i get my order" "how come my spam blocker blocked an email" "how does shipping work"..... one would think it doesnt even need to be stickied to stay at the top of the forum.

I thought the Popbuying Puzzle List thread was pretty useful.


----------



## Hiero (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree. It's the only thread I have in my favorites.


----------



## Konsta (Jan 30, 2010)

hig said:


> Why is the thread Popbuying Puzzle List closed and this thread stickied?
> 
> I thought the Popbuying Puzzle List thread was pretty useful.



Indeed.

I didn't even noticed that puzzle list thread was closed, that is really stupid. 
Now I have to search it further down every time I want to check what puzzles there are..

And I haven't found this thread useful at all! Great job, guys!


----------



## V-te (Jan 30, 2010)

Isn't there a place where we can ask to re-open that thread?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 30, 2010)

I +1 that the pop buying puzzle list was awesome and this doesn't help much. There are a few things that I wanted to add to that list!


----------



## V-te (Jan 30, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I +1 that the pop buying puzzle list was awesome and this doesn't help much. There are a few things that I wanted to add to that list!



Hmm... I don't want to make a new thread asking.... where would be a good place?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 30, 2010)

V-te said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I +1 that the pop buying puzzle list was awesome and this doesn't help much. There are a few things that I wanted to add to that list!
> ...



Maybe talking to an admin or moderator?


----------



## V-te (Jan 30, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



I PM'd Lucas about it. I'll see what he says.


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 30, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I hope so. They seem to have ran out of white MF8 megaminxes.




 I just bought one


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 30, 2010)

V-te said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



hey guys, look at the first post.


----------



## Konsta (Jan 30, 2010)

So, are you saying that http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GB_Type_C_Frosted_Magic_Cube_Black_-27830
is a regular type C, not C-II?
Because it seems to be much more roundish than any type C I've ever had.
And I've bought at least 15 of them.
Also.. C-II kinda roundish in c4y picture, so it would be surprising if it's not C-II.


----------



## skarian (Jan 30, 2010)

i pretty sure its type C I


----------



## Razarsharp (Jan 30, 2010)

I just ordered a LL 2x2 and MF8 SQ-1. When I checked out my account, my order hasn't shown up. Is that normal?


----------



## Hiero (Jan 30, 2010)

They should almost immediately send you two e-mails. One from paypal and the other from popbuying.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 30, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...


I don't see any links to the puzzles.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 30, 2010)

My order came today... sort of nobody was home to pick it up since i had to sign for it  so i have to pick it up on monday since the post office is closed on the weekends


----------



## Rikane (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone else get wrong items sent to them? I ordered this.

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27209

and was sent this.

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...Type_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-27009

Right now, I'm trying to get them to send the right things, and I'm trying not to open a dispute with paypal against them. This was a joint order and I won't get my money from my friends until I deliver what they ordered. Gah.


----------



## only-the-brave (Jan 31, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> How can I see my order status in popbuying account?[/COLOR][/B]
> A:*Please make sure that your popbuying account Email address is the same to your paypal Email address*.Then when you login ,our system will combine your account with your order ,and then you can see your order in your member centre.



what if I pay with credit card


----------



## foxdi (Jan 31, 2010)

Konsta said:


> So, are you saying that http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GB_Type_C_Frosted_Magic_Cube_Black_-27830
> is a regular type C, not C-II?
> Because it seems to be much more roundish than any type C I've ever had.
> And I've bought at least 15 of them.
> Also.. C-II kinda roundish in c4y picture, so it would be surprising if it's not C-II.



http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...led_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27438

this is a cII . i can confirm as i ordered it and received


----------



## Rikane (Jan 31, 2010)

Rikane said:


> Anyone else get wrong items sent to them? I ordered this.
> 
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27209
> 
> ...



Okay, well he is going to send me the cubes I did order as a replacement. 

I feel very happy since I will be getting what I ordered, though I had to go through a bit of trouble. I'm glad to say I didn't have to open a dispute with them and that he was very friendly while I was sending e-mails back and forth with him. 

A+ for customer service and the quick responses. I would order with them again even if it did happen again


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I placed an order with popbuing, on the 24th, and ever since the 25th it has been collecting products.

Should i email the customer service yet.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 31, 2010)

no type F's?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 31, 2010)

the SE is apparently a Type F, the Popbuying naming is really confusing


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 31, 2010)

So is E-cube an edison?


----------



## irontwig (Jan 31, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> the SE is apparently a Type F, the Popbuying naming is really confusing



The company that makes "Type F" is called Sheng En, just naming cubes random letters seems more confusing to me.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 31, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> the SE is apparently a Type F, the Popbuying naming is really confusing



Its actually an FII


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 31, 2010)

yes, 
F-IIs rock.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 31, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> I placed an order with popbuing, on the 24th, and ever since the 25th it has been collecting products.
> 
> Should i email the customer service yet.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 31, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > I placed an order with popbuing, on the 24th, and ever since the 25th it has been collecting products.
> ...



No, you probably ordered something out of stock, popbuying wont tell you if it is or not, it took mine 2weeks to ship so dont worry, just be patient


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 1, 2010)

when will the Dayan cubes (black) be back in stock?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> when will the Dayan cubes (black) be back in stock?



yes... i would like to buy a Dayan


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 2, 2010)

everytime i click "SS" it takes me back to the home screen


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 2, 2010)

Im REALLY PISSED OFF! My order shipped on january 13th and isnt here yet! Its been almost a mont (when in the e-mail i receivd said it would take from 10 to 14 days)!


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 2, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > I placed an order with popbuing, on the 24th, and ever since the 25th it has been collecting products.
> ...


No, sites like this usually take awhile to collect and ship out all the products. At best it will probably take a week.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, my order came in 8 days from ordering.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 2, 2010)

waiting for the new coupon


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Well it had been over a week. I waited till last night and got on skype, inquired about my order and found out that an item was out of stock. 
They are going with partial shipping.

First of all, with partial shipping, will they ship the other product when it comes in?

also i would like to say that Emma, the person I talked to on skype is very polite and helpful. Very good customer service.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 2, 2010)

Is the order supposed to be shipped in three days? It's been four excluding weekends.


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 2, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Is the order supposed to be shipped in three days? It's been four excluding weekends.



sometime if their out of stock (the wont tell you if it is or not) then they have to wait to get it, my order last month took 2 weeks before shipping


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Is the order supposed to be shipped in three days? It's been four excluding weekends.



contact them through skype.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 2, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the order supposed to be shipped in three days? It's been four excluding weekends.
> ...



what's their skype username?


----------



## Escher (Feb 2, 2010)

I was sent 3 Fs, not F-IIs. Given that they were the reason my order was so delayed in the first place, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 2, 2010)

Damn. That's bad.

If you really want to get a couple of F-IIs, andyt1992 is supplying them in the UK.


----------



## Escher (Feb 2, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Damn. That's bad.
> 
> If you really want to get a couple of F-IIs, andyt1992 is supplying them in the UK.



Happened to Simon, too, and his had a defective core (he can't screw in one any further without breaking it). Methinks when they ordered F-IIs from Sheng En they got a crateload of Fs and didn't bother changing it >_>

I might send him a PM. Tbh, I don't really like either F or F-II that much...


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 2, 2010)

You said you loved your FII  yeah, I was just gonna mention what happened with my order, but you did that for me.


----------



## Escher (Feb 2, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> You said you loved your FII  yeah, I was just gonna mention what happened with my order, but you did that for me.



Hmm, yeah, I guess I did like it, but I didn't have a great deal of control with it and I locked up badly with it too often. I've been using my 52mm A quite a lot since I got it and if the A-V is anything like that then it will absolutely become my main 

I don't expect a refund or free F-IIs but that would be nice >_>


----------



## olivier131 (Feb 2, 2010)

Anybody can tell me the difference between theses two cubes ?
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Maru_Magic_Cube_Black-28028
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_XWH_30MM_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-27346

The price ok, but what else ?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 3, 2010)

can you link me to the C ii?


----------



## olivier131 (Feb 3, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> can you link me to the C ii?



Type C II


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok. I really have a problem. I placed my order on January 10th, and it was sent on January 13th. The e-mail i received said that it would arrive in 10 to 14 days. Today I haven't still received it. Supposiging that the time periods refers to business days, it should have arrived yesterday.
Where the f*** are my cubes?!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 3, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> Ok. I really have a problem. I placed my order on January 10th, and it was sent on January 13th. The e-mail i received said that it would arrive in 10 to 14 days. Today I haven't still received it. Supposiging that the time periods refers to business days, it should have arrived yesterday.
> Where the f*** are my cubes?!


I think you need to be more patient. It took almost a month for my cubes to arrive.


----------



## Dionz (Feb 3, 2010)

are they going to sell c4y teraminxes?
I don't trust c4y they owe me 6 mini dianshengs... they freakin never came


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 3, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I really have a problem. I placed my order on January 10th, and it was sent on January 13th. The e-mail i received said that it would arrive in 10 to 14 days. Today I haven't still received it. Supposiging that the time periods refers to business days, it should have arrived yesterday.
> ...



Ok.. thanks. Next time I think I will pay a tracking number LOL


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 3, 2010)

I ordered a black lan lan 2x2 but i got a white one 
I would ask for a refund but 1. i bought other cubes in the same order and 2. shipping will probably take a while


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm getting a bit annoyed with popbuying....It's been collecting products since the 28th, and nobody responded after I sent TWO emails....


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 4, 2010)

Mine has been in that status since the 26th!


----------



## JL58 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tomorrow it will be 1 month since my order was placed and 2 weeks since shipment was confirmed...

Quite frustrating.


----------



## Dimeg (Feb 4, 2010)

They shipped my package in two days, and my cube arrived within three weeks. so I’m pretty satisfied


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 6, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I'm getting a bit annoyed with popbuying....It's been collecting products since the 28th, and nobody responded after I sent TWO emails....



did you sent it to the wrong email address? you should mail to [email protected]


you could also post in their forums, it's pretty efficient.



P.S: i placed my order on the 18th, and it's been collecting product until yesterday. the type AII is out-of-stock, so i requested them to do partial shipment.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 6, 2010)

Been collecting since February 3 :/


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 6, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Been collecting since February 3 :/



... That's nothing.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is there a reason why products take a while to collect? Is the entire shop in one massive warehouse?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 6, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Is there a reason why products take a while to collect? Is the entire shop in one massive warehouse?



lol


no, it's just that if your order includes sold out items they will wait until they restocked. what i did is request them to ship whatever they have first, and ship the rest when they got it.


----------



## Arx (Feb 7, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Is there a reason why products take a while to collect? Is the entire shop in one massive warehouse?



If it's anything like most of the other HK web shops, I would call them more of a product aggregator, than an actual store.

As far as I can tell, most of them don't actually carry much stock at all. They probably just order it all from their distributors as you order from them.

I just made my first order from popbuying a couple days ago, but I've ordered lots of different things from dealextreme (a similar HK webshop, with only a few cubes) in the past. Sometimes they'll ship almost immediately, and for other things they'll be stuck in the "pending" state for a month.

I wouldn't worry about it too much. It's just the way that they keep the overhead low so that they can offer cheap prices and free shipping.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 7, 2010)

i bought an FII a QJ 4X4 and an LL 2X2, how long did it take to get your order for you guys?


----------



## akiramejin (Feb 7, 2010)

what's popbuying's skype name?


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 7, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> what's popbuying's skype name?



popbuying01


----------



## akiramejin (Feb 7, 2010)

if I didn't make my account the same email as my paypal, will I still get my cubes?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 7, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> if I didn't make my account the same email as my paypal, will I still get my cubes?



Yea you just cant check on them. Make an account the same as your paypal


----------



## akiramejin (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm fine not checking them. as long as I can get them.
but is there a way to delete your order? or add to it?
or do you have to make a completely different order.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 7, 2010)

Please reply, someone from popbuying:
I ordered on the 15th of January, and it's not here. Help???¿


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 7, 2010)

Ever think of emailing or skyping them?


----------



## PEZenfuego (Feb 7, 2010)

For those of you who have bought the 3x3x4 from popbuying, I was curious as to what stickers come with it.


----------



## LarsN (Feb 7, 2010)

PEZenfuego said:


> For those of you who have bought the 3x3x4 from popbuying, I was curious as to what stickers come with it.



Mine came stickered with C4Y stickers.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Feb 7, 2010)

LarsN said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who have bought the 3x3x4 from popbuying, I was curious as to what stickers come with it.
> ...



I should have been more specific. I was wondering if it came with like 2 sets of 3x3 stickers, two sets of 3x3x4 stickers, or just one set of 3x3x4 stickers.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 7, 2010)

PEZenfuego said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > PEZenfuego said:
> ...


It comes pre-stickered.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Feb 7, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Okay cool. I guess I was thrown off by the picture.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Feb 7, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Okay cool. I guess I was thrown off by the picture and misread Lars's post. Thanks guys.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 8, 2010)

They now have the cubic 3x3x5's from cube4you.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 8, 2010)

Is there a way to know when popbuying has new products out besides looking through every section?


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 8, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> They now have the cubic 3x3x5's from cube4you.



YAYS!!!


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 8, 2010)

Can anyone link me to the type C II's?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 8, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> They now have the cubic 3x3x5's from cube4you.



Is it forbidden to link to it?



dannyz0r said:


> Is there a way to know when popbuying has new products out besides looking through every section?



"New Arrivals" maybe?


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope they get the 3x3x5 in black


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 8, 2010)

They're going on a vacation for a "Fall Festival" on 2/12. A 10 day vacation. So just warning you all..


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

HaiYan cubes on popbuying now.
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-28303
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-28302


----------



## Muesli (Feb 8, 2010)

joey said:


> HaiYan cubes on popbuying now.
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-28303
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-28302



Dimensions (L*W*T): 0.0*0.0*0.0mm?

Lol. I don't think they've finished the page.


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

They havn't, because there are no pictures.
I guess I just checked at the wrong time


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 8, 2010)

Ah, I saw the pictures?

At first I thought it had internal pieces, but it seems to be edge caps?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry for the nooby question, buy how do I track my order once it is in transit? I didn't getting an e- mail saying that they shipped it, but according to the status of my order it has shipped.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 8, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > They now have the cubic 3x3x5's from cube4you.
> ...





StefanPochmann said:


> "New Arrivals" maybe?



Both, in the same post.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 8, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> They now have the cubic 3x3x5's from cube4you.



I searched and failed to find it (EDIT: in New Arrivals and the cube sections). Please provide a link - we're getting twitchy here


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

The 3x3x5 seems to have been removed, which is a shame. I was going to buy one.


----------



## Meep (Feb 8, 2010)

They're selling Type A - Haiyan's now =3

Black - http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-28303
White - http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-28302

Edit: Meep is slow =(


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 8, 2010)

MF8 TERAMINX!!!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 8, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> MF8 TERAMINX!!!


Sheesh. $116 is a little steep, amirite?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 8, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > MF8 TERAMINX!!!
> ...



Fair price considering what goes into assembling it 

Worry ye not - it'll come down in price.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Feb 9, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > kprox1994 said:
> ...



Now you can use coupon code to have 10% off During Chinese Luna new year.

The coupon code is:"LUNANEWYEAR"


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Feb 9, 2010)

joey said:


> The 3x3x5 seems to have been removed, which is a shame. I was going to buy one.



We will update after Chinese new year,before new year,the supplier did not provide that item to us.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Feb 9, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > HaiYan cubes on popbuying now.
> ...




Because currently the supplier did not provide assembled one to us,so we are not sure about the detail.

After new year ,we will update the assembled one in popbuying.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Feb 9, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> if I didn't make my account the same email as my paypal, will I still get my cubes?



When you have done the payment,we will ship to your paypal address.

Our system will get your paypal address.

So just make sure your paypal address is correct

Best regards


----------



## Hiero (Feb 9, 2010)

Yaay!! My cubes are shipping after 2 weeks. I sell them at school and sold out of 20 LanLans, 44 Ghost Hand cubes, 9 mini Qj's, and 3 QJ 5 x 5's in a week. I got 20 more people on the waiting list for various types of cubes. I'm a teacher in elementary school and have introduced the Rubik's cube. The kids are crazy about them. So far I have taught 41 students to solve the cube this year. Around 10-15 of them have broken a minute. 5 of them have gone on to learn f2l and 4-look ll. I feel bad for some of you who go to schools where they look down on you for cubing. In elementary school they could care less about image and ego. All the "cool" people have learned how to solve the cube. Maybe I should get the students in the newspaper or on the news or something. Anyway, I'm glad they are sending my cubes.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Feb 9, 2010)

Razarsharp said:


> I just ordered a LL 2x2 and MF8 SQ-1. When I checked out my account, my order hasn't shown up. Is that normal?



Please make sure your popbuying Email account is the same to your paypal Email address


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Feb 9, 2010)

Rikane said:


> Anyone else get wrong items sent to them? I ordered this.
> 
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27209
> 
> ...




Please do contact our customer service staff via Email: [email protected] ,I am sure you will get a solution.

If you directly open complaint in paypal,it is no helpful to you ,and then the customer service staff has not meaning


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

Jack: can you get black 3x3x5s please?
and http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x3x3_DS_Magic_Cube_in_Cube_Puzzle_White-27712 in black too?

Thanks


----------



## olivier131 (Feb 9, 2010)

joey said:


> Jack: can you get black 3x3x5s please?
> and http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x3x3_DS_Magic_Cube_in_Cube_Puzzle_White-27712 in black too?
> 
> Thanks



+1 for the 2x3x3 in black please !!!


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Now you can use coupon code to have 10% off During Chinese Luna new year.
> 
> The coupon code is:"LUNANEWYEAR"



So it's valid until February 14?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_New_Year#Dates

For others: Copy&paste it, it's really "LUNANEWYEAR", not "LUNA*R*NEWYEAR".


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Sorry for the nooby question, buy how do I track my order once it is in transit? I don't think I got an e- mail saying that they shipped it, but according to the status of my order it has shipped.


----------



## mongoos80 (Feb 12, 2010)

新年快乐 popbuying, enjoy your new year!!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 12, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the nooby question, buy how do I track my order once it is in transit? I don't think I got an e- mail saying that they shipped it, but according to the status of my order it has shipped.





1:Make sure your order is over $15,
2:Go to your profile,
3:Click on the order number,
4:Copy-paste the order number,
5:Click on the link at the top of the page (something about HKPost and/or tracking)
6aste order number into box on the new page
7:???
8ROFIT


----------



## peedu (Feb 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Now you can use coupon code to have 10% off During Chinese Luna new year.
> ...



Advertisement says it's valid until February 23.


Peedu


----------



## happyface352 (Feb 14, 2010)

Popbuying Jack, Happy Chinese New Year, Xin Nien Qui Le. I think.

anyway, I ordered last Thursday, and I have received no notice at all concerning my order. Nothing on my email, nothing on my account. The only thing that even shows proof is the fact that my paypal has sent the money.
Could you explain this? When I emailed customer support, they said that orders would be delayed because of the Lunar New Year.

Also, is there any way I could use the coupon discount? Because the order has not been processed yet, to my understanding. Thank you.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Jack, I placed an order on 1/31/10, 15 days ago and it's still in processing status. I spoke to Emma and she said it would be shipped before the 2/12 when you would not be shipping any orders. That didn't happen =( When can I expect this order?


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 14, 2010)

After the chinese holidays are over.


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

sooo... are the Haiyan's on popbuying any good?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> sooo... are the Haiyan's on popbuying any good?



Mine should be here in literally the next 2-3 days...i'll let you know.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 15, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > sooo... are the Haiyan's on popbuying any good?
> ...



I hope you make a review! I'm looking forward to many reviews popping up from all around the world. I was disappointed no one had made a review yet.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 15, 2010)

olivier131 said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Jack: can you get black 3x3x5s please?
> ...





joey said:


> Jack: can you get black 3x3x5s please?
> and http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x3x3_DS_Magic_Cube_in_Cube_Puzzle_White-27712 in black too?
> 
> Thanks



Those are KO's.


Question: When there were 3x3x5's, how much were they?


----------



## Parity (Feb 15, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CeUCIaKRMM


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 15, 2010)

Parity said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



That's a Haiyan memory cube, not a Haiyan.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 15, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Yea..different cubes...I'll be sure to make a review..I hope it's up to par considering I don't really have too many cubes to compare it to. However I'll make sure to mention corner cutting, speed, all that good stuff.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 16, 2010)

My order was shipped two weeks ago and I think it's still in Hong Kong  I just hope it comes before TOS


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope Hkpost still ships during the New Year ))


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 19, 2010)

The item (RB292356706HK) will leave Hong Kong for its destination on 19-Feb-2010

It took them two weeks to ship it outside Hong Kong


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 19, 2010)

are all the type F's type ii??? because i heard all of the type F's are Fii's...


----------



## antoinejobin (Feb 20, 2010)

I have just bought some cubes! Oh, well... Is it possible for me to cancel my order, and buy more cubes with the discount?


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 20, 2010)

Could anyone link me to the black AV's and FII's? I can't tell which is which.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 20, 2010)

FII http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_-27102

AV http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Component_Pieces_5th_Gen_White-25262


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 20, 2010)

So Sheng En = type F?

(And thanks for the links)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 20, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> So Sheng En = type F?
> 
> (And thanks for the links)



Yes, Shengen is a brand that makes Type F's


----------



## r_517 (Feb 20, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> olivier131 said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



DS 2*3*3 cubes were legal now. the patentee agreed to share the pattern after they had paid a large amount of money


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Feb 22, 2010)

r_517 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > olivier131 said:
> ...



really
but the DS' price is cheaper...almost half of the Dayan's
I hope this share patentee thing do win both sides 
I'm looking forward to more of new Dayan's Puzzles. Maybe a Crazy 3x3x3


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 23, 2010)

Just ordered Two F-II's after reading all the good reviews...

Very curious how it compares to my store bought Rubiks which is my first and only cube. I think it turns pretty smooth so I am really looking forward to testing the differences.

And added a 4.6 cm 3x3x3x and a 2x2 for the kids.

LUNANEWYEAR coupon was still working today!


----------



## striderxo (Feb 23, 2010)

What is the difference between the frost GB and fully-sealed GB?
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GB_Type_C_Frosted_Magic_Cube_Black_-27830

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GB_Full_Sealed_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27438


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 23, 2010)

Jack! My cubes haven't arrived and they shipped on january 13!


----------



## Death_Note (Feb 23, 2010)

link to lanlan edges only cube? 
is it good?
thanks


----------



## Basel (Feb 23, 2010)

Which one is the best Megaminx from Popbuying?


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 24, 2010)

I hope mine arrive soon, they left Hong Kong on Feb 11


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyway to change it to CAD?


----------



## roaggarwal (Feb 24, 2010)

hello, i ordered some cubes from popbuying with 5 day shipping. after shipping it took ten days. IT know seems that one or two are defective or dont seem as they arent the right cube. what is the procedure for returns? will the shipping be refunded for the return?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2010)

roaggarwal said:


> Hello, i ordered some cubes from popbuying with 5 day shipping. after shipping it took ten days. It now seems that one or two are defective or don't seem as they arent the right cube. What is the procedure for returns? will the shipping be refunded for the return?



Locking up doesn't mean they're defective. I would post pictures of the cube in the cube identification thread, they seemed like a type C to me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> roaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, i ordered some cubes from popbuying with 5 day shipping. after shipping it took ten days. It now seems that one or two are defective or don't seem as they arent the right cube. What is the procedure for returns? will the shipping be refunded for the return?
> ...



...how do you know they are C's as all you know is they're "defective"?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > roaggarwal said:
> ...



He goes to my school.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> He goes to my school.



That would have been nice to know before I made a fool out of myself...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > He goes to my school.
> ...



You didn't make a fool out of yourself.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> You didn't make a fool out of yourself.



But I've always wanted to use that line.

Back on topic, it would be very helpful if pictures and/or a description of how it's defective was posted.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't make a fool out of yourself.
> ...



It's "defective" because when you make an R turn then an L' it sometimes locks up.


----------



## roaggarwal (Feb 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


yeah right, one of the edges doesnt fit completely and it is alot heavier than my old type c


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 25, 2010)

roaggarwal said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


Being heavier doesn't mean it's defective.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting this. Is it fully functional or just an extended 3x3?

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.CYH_3x3x5_Silver_Mirror_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube-22425


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Feb 25, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I've been thinking about getting this. Is it fully functional or just an extended 3x3?
> 
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.CYH_3x3x5_Silver_Mirror_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube-22425



judging the price, i think it's extended...i'm 99% sure of that
also i haven't hear any rumor that 3x3x5 cuboid ever released in mass production before


Jack, please restock the Dayan 3x3x3 black (SKU : 26823) soon


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 25, 2010)

what if i already ordered something ?

can i still use the coupon???

because i ordered something from popbuying, and two days later i found out that theres a coupon??
i was sorta pissed.
but thats life i guess.


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 25, 2010)

Popbuying is great!

I ordered:

1 Lanlan 2x2x2
3 Ghost Hand 3x3x3
1 Small QJ 4x4x4
1 Pink Type-C
1 New Type A-III

And I received:

2 Lanlan 2x2x2
6 Ghost Hand 3x3x3
2 Small QJ 4x4x4
2 Pink Type-C
1 New Type A-III

Thank you! :^)


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Feb 25, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> what if i already ordered something ?
> 
> can i still use the coupon???
> 
> ...



i guess there's nothing you can do now
they also show the cupon on the site tho
here's the link
http://www.popbuying.com/Coupons.pb
so, the cupon is not privately provide for this forum....


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 25, 2010)

Gomorrite said:


> Popbuying is great!
> 
> I ordered:
> 
> ...



Oh wow, I hope my order looks like that...


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Gomorrite said:
> 
> 
> > Popbuying is great!
> ...



Errr wow... Why has this never happened to me...?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow, I hope my order looks like that...
> ...



Yea, he got almost twice as much as he paid for.


----------



## antoinejobin (Feb 25, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Gomorrite said:
> ...


Dude, that rocks! Let's hope they come with moar


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 25, 2010)

I placed my order on jan. 26th but the shipment got delayed because New Type A-III was out of stock, so they decided to make a parcial shipment before New Year holidays. I guess they received New Type A-III just that day and then sent the complete order and the parcial shipment too.

I may receive another New Type A-III if they still didn't realize their mistake!

I received two mini LED lanterns too. ^^


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 25, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I really hope this happens to me, as I've been waiting for my order since the 5th of January. 

You got the hook-up!


----------



## Kellann (Feb 25, 2010)

Did you guys receive an e-mail when your order shipped? Waiting since the beginning of the month.


----------



## Streakist (Feb 25, 2010)

Kellann said:


> Did you guys receive an e-mail when your order shipped? Waiting since the beginning of the month.


Yeah, I ordered the end of last month and just got an email the other day.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 25, 2010)

Kellann said:


> Did you guys receive an e-mail when your order shipped? Waiting since the beginning of the month.



Yes, the backlog from Chinese New Year is beginning to clear - I got confirmation emails from 4 of my 5 orders from Jan 9th & 10th in the past couple of days!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 25, 2010)

roaggarwal said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



lolwut? The edge fits fine. It's not very much heavier than my type C.


----------



## Kellann (Feb 26, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Kellann said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys receive an e-mail when your order shipped? Waiting since the beginning of the month.
> ...


Okay! Thanks guys!


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 26, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Kellann said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys receive an e-mail when your order shipped? Waiting since the beginning of the month.
> ...



You just inadvertantly broke my heart, Michael. My Teraminx (with 10% discount - BONUS!) order was placed FEB 10th.

Did you mean JAN or FEB?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 26, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > Kellann said:
> ...


Well, they seem to be working their asses off to clear the CNY backlog, so I think you wont be waiting too long.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 26, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelErskine said:
> ...



I know. I can wait. Its my own fault for not reading the notice they had up I guess. Oh well, its not as though I got free shipping. And its not as though it was easily the cheapest option available to me. And its not as though they've been excellent on all my previous orders.


----------



## Dfgged (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm just happy they shipped my order even if it's going to be late for something I needed them for.


----------



## antoinejobin (Feb 28, 2010)

I have an order that is ''Collecting products now''. It has been collecting for 5 days.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> I have an order that is ''Collecting products now''. It has been collecting for 5 days.



no big deal


----------



## Kellann (Mar 1, 2010)

I just placed another order!!! I haven't even gotten the first one yet! I'm a dork!


----------



## Parity (Mar 1, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> I have an order that is ''Collecting products now''. It has been collecting for 5 days.



So?
It can take up to 20 days to collect the products.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 1, 2010)

Kellann said:


> I just placed another order!!! I haven't even gotten the first one yet! I'm a dork!



why exactly are you a dork!?


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Kellann said:
> 
> 
> > I just placed another order!!! I haven't even gotten the first one yet! I'm a dork!
> ...



this.


----------



## roaggarwal (Mar 1, 2010)

what are haiyans called at popbuying.com. also what are taiyans called at popbuying.com


----------



## Stefan (Mar 1, 2010)

roaggarwal said:


> what are haiyans called at popbuying.com.


Haiyans?


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> roaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> > what are haiyans called at popbuying.com.
> ...



+3,1416


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 2, 2010)

Parity said:


> antoinejobin said:
> 
> 
> > I have an order that is ''Collecting products now''. It has been collecting for 5 days.
> ...



:fp


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 2, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > antoinejobin said:
> ...



What was that for? Sometimes they don't have the items in stock so they have to go collect them. Popbuying's prices are reaaallly cheap and they have free shipping. Be patient.


----------



## Death_Note (Mar 2, 2010)

I ordered on February (the 5th). They havent shipped yet


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 2, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> I ordered on February (the 5th). They havent shipped yet




That's when I ordered, too, I just got a notification of partial shipment. Most likely they are waiting for some of the items to come in stock. I'd say email them.


----------



## Sweeper24 (Mar 2, 2010)

I just recieved my order for my white mini qj 4x4x4 but i got a normal qj 4x4x4 in Black


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweeper24 said:


> I just recieved my order for my white mini qj 4x4x4 but i got a normal qj 4x4x4 in Black



Complaint


----------



## Death_Note (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm really nervous. I have dreamed that my order come with wrong things. :fp 2 times. :fp:fp:fp


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 3, 2010)

The site is down? My Internet is fine, and the only website I can't access is PopBuying


----------



## Escher (Mar 3, 2010)

My order came, and two of the A-V edges are unusably defective.
One of the A-II edges was half melted away too, but luckily 2 extra edges came with it.

Really quite annoyed, will be sending a short email in which I am short, shortly


----------



## Muesli (Mar 3, 2010)

Escher said:


> My order came, and two of the A-V edges are unusably defective.
> One of the A-II edges was half melted away too, but luckily 2 extra edges came with it.
> 
> Really quite annoyed, will be sending a short email in which I am short, shortly


You don't seem to be having the best of luck with Popbuying.


----------



## Escher (Mar 3, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > My order came, and two of the A-V edges are unusably defective.
> ...



And now I've started stickering, of the set that came with the AII, the orange is badly scored so I can't get the stickers off.

>_>


----------



## joey (Mar 3, 2010)

Escher said:


> will be sending a short email *in which I am short*, shortly


I am short in all the e-mails I send


----------



## Kellann (Mar 4, 2010)

The order I placed on Feb 7th is still "processing" and the order I placed on March 2nd was shipped TODAY?!?!? What the heck???


----------



## Streakist (Mar 4, 2010)

Kellann said:


> The order I placed on Feb 7th is still "processing" and the order I placed on March 2nd was shipped TODAY?!?!? What the heck???



Wow, that's weird. You and I are both new here, both in live in the Central Valley, and both ordered a 2nd order from Popbuying before our first order even shipped. Placed my first order on 1-28 and the 2nd order about a week later. They both shipped around 2-25 so I hope to get them soon.

I think when I buy multiple cubes from Popbuying I'm gonna do separate orders for each cube. That way I have a chance of getting some of them right away.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 4, 2010)

Kellann said:


> The order I placed on Feb 7th is still "processing" and the order I placed on March 2nd was shipped TODAY?!?!? What the heck???


Did you buy a YJ 4x4x4?

I think it might the one that is out of stock or something...


----------



## Dimeg (Mar 4, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> The site is down? My Internet is fine, and the only website I can't access is PopBuying



same problem here, I tried with IE and chrome but no respons..


----------



## Kellann (Mar 4, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> Kellann said:
> 
> 
> > The order I placed on Feb 7th is still "processing" and the order I placed on March 2nd was shipped TODAY?!?!? What the heck???
> ...



I think I did (checking*) I DID!!!! I bet that is why!


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 4, 2010)

Kellann said:


> antoinejobin said:
> 
> 
> > Kellann said:
> ...



i heard about people not getting theor order and having the yj 444 in it . I am waiting for two orders with 444yj but its been 10 days. We are doomed


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 4, 2010)

PopBuying is even moar amazing now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 4, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> PopBuying is even moar amazing now.



Why is that?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got my popbuying order in finally. Ordered Jan. 5th and recieved march 2nd

2 YJ 3x3's: Great cube, rates high in everything but lock-ups. Very fast, cuts corners great, and rarely pops on me. its crispy. 

2 yj 4x4s: V-cube KO, amazing outer layers, aweful inner layers. the yj 6x6 was pre-modded but this was not. after modding it is much better, but still misaligns a lot. havent got pin mod to work yet. 

1 mini c (white): this was for a friend, I already had mine. It did not come pre-lubed, which mine did. after lubing it is great. As are mini c's normally. 

It seems that there is a lack of talk about the yj 3x3, which suprises me. Its not the best cube on the planet, but it destroys a lot of other speedcubes that I see mentioned... just curious to me.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

YJ 3x3 = Type D


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 4, 2010)

roaggarwal said:


> what are haiyans called at popbuying.com. also what are taiyans called at popbuying.com



they will be labeled "DY"


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> YJ 3x3 = Type D



Ok... I believe I got a Dii or something though, because I was a review of type D and it was totally different. And i never really see people talk about type D's either. I see Ghosthands discussed more often, and IMO this cube is superior


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 4, 2010)

i can't wait to try my YJ 3x3.

i emailed emma asking if any of the items were out of stock (i made a list, a short one) and she said there'd be information on it on the site or something. i thought popbuying didnt say if items were out of stock?


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 5, 2010)

I ordered it too, I can't wait as well


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuying is even moar amazing now.
> ...



More cubes AND discount. Yay. *places order*


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is mainly for anyone that has recently placed an order and it has been shipped.

I saw that the order i placed on the 8th of feb was finally shipped yesterday. Got the email stating it had been shipped and got a tracking number also. Today when i was lookin around, I noticed that my order was back in the collecting products now stage. Anyone else going through the same thing? Please tell me its just a glitch.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 5, 2010)

i got it too 

maybe they think it hasn't shipped and you'll get x2 

but yes, its probably a glitch. if you have the tracking number, check at hk mail.


----------



## Kellann (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay....I am a little pissed off! I placed an order on Feb 7th and on March 2nd at Popbuying. As of yesterday the order from March had already shipped and the Feb. order was pending (because of a cube on backorder). TODAY the order from March is GONE!!!! Not on the site at all....what the heck!?!?!?! What do I do guys/gals?


----------



## Muesli (Mar 5, 2010)

I think somebody did a woopsie at Popbuying and removed all the current orders.

Lol


----------



## Szpaku38 (Mar 5, 2010)

I placed the order at 12 feb, and it's still "collecting products now". Grr, how long will I wait? When They will send it?..


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 5, 2010)

Szpaku38 said:


> I placed the order at 12 feb, and it's still "collecting products now". Grr, how long will I wait? When They will send it?..



they might be out of what you ordered. I ordered cubes they were out of and my order took 2 months.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 5, 2010)

How do you find out if your product was lost?

I don't think that mine is, or will be, I was just wondering.


----------



## Kellann (Mar 5, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I think somebody did a woopsie at Popbuying and removed all the current orders.
> 
> Lol



That is crazy....I wonder how that could happen?!?


----------



## Kellann (Mar 5, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Szpaku38 said:
> 
> 
> > I placed the order at 12 feb, and it's still "collecting products now". Grr, how long will I wait? When They will send it?..
> ...



My order was on Feb 7th and it is still collecting!


----------



## Parity (Mar 5, 2010)

Kellann said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > Szpaku38 said:
> ...


Calm down.


----------



## Kellann (Mar 5, 2010)

Parity said:


> Kellann said:
> 
> 
> > dunpeal2064 said:
> ...



I hope you weren't talking to me...I was defending the company. I have an item backordered....you had better calm down!


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 5, 2010)

When you start using exclamation points, you need to calm down.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 5, 2010)

Kellann said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Kellann said:
> ...


He was talking to you.



Spoiler



hi


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 5, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> When you start using exclamation points, you need to calm down.



Man, I love cubing! (should I calm down now?)


----------



## Kellann (Mar 5, 2010)

Whoa guys...ease up. I use exclamation points to show excitement not yelling. For that I use CAPS!!!!!!


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 5, 2010)

Kellann said:


> Okay....I am a little pissed off! I placed an order on Feb 7th and on March 2nd at Popbuying. As of yesterday the order from March had already shipped and the Feb. order was pending (because of a cube on backorder). TODAY the order from March is GONE!!!! Not on the site at all....what the heck!?!?!?! What do I do guys/gals?



Same here...

My feb 23 order has gone up in smoke 
Status had always been "collecting" but now there is *nothing*

Send a mail to CS, hope they fix this asap.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 5, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Same here...
> 
> My feb 23 order has gone up in smoke
> Status had always been "collecting" but now there is *nothing*
> ...



Wow, I was logged off when I ordered, so I never get status updates... 

I guess it will be a suprise when I get them though.


----------



## Kellann (Mar 5, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Kellann said:
> 
> 
> > Okay....I am a little pissed off! I placed an order on Feb 7th and on March 2nd at Popbuying. As of yesterday the order from March had already shipped and the Feb. order was pending (because of a cube on backorder). TODAY the order from March is GONE!!!! Not on the site at all....what the heck!?!?!?! What do I do guys/gals?
> ...



I think I will....I'm not upset about the time (they are coming from China for goodness sake, it's gonna take a while) but I was hoping to "keep up" with the order online!


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 5, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > When you start using exclamation points, you need to calm down.
> ...



You love it too much. Chill out dude.


----------



## GojiraFan13 (Mar 5, 2010)

I placed one order for 40 something on Feb 1st and a second for 70 something with the 10% off on Feb 14th. The first order ended up being a partial order and left Hong Kong for USA on Feb 25th. I still don't have it, and the second order still says "collecting products"!!! I have just e-mailed them about it but not gonna hold my breath. This is really kicking my O.C.D.'s but!


----------



## Kellann (Mar 5, 2010)

GojiraFan13 said:


> I placed one order for 40 something on Feb 1st and a second for 70 something with the 10% off on Feb 14th. The first order ended up being a partial order and left Hong Kong for USA on Feb 25th. I still don't have it, and the second order still says "collecting products"!!! I have just e-mailed them about it but not gonna hold my breath. This is really kicking my O.C.D.'s but!



LOL, you have might as well be talking about me and my O.C.D.!


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't even get on the website XD PopBuying is having problems I guess... I think I will tell them to send all cubes now and send my backordered cubes when they arrive. I have 2 orders not shipped with a YJ 4x4x4 in it (which seems to be the one out of stock) but a lot of others cubes in both of 'em... I don't want to wait 2 months!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 6, 2010)

Guys here is wut jack said on the popbuying forum.

Datebase updating! Everthing will be back on Monda
HI!

This is Jack from www.popbuying.com

Our datebase server will be updating for some reason,in the recently 48 hours,some order will not be shown in your account.Please be kindly understand.

We will try our best to let everything back on Monday (HK time)!

Our programmer is now working busily for the datebase issue

Best regards,
Jack


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 6, 2010)

Fiou


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 6, 2010)

my tracking number has disappeared. what's wrong?


----------



## Hiero (Mar 6, 2010)

I received a broken cube and wrote to Emma, but haven't heard back. Should I just keep sending e-mails until I get a response? Seems like someone else had this problem, but heard back from Popbuying pretty quick.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 6, 2010)

She has a lot to deal with. Wait, it might be long but she'll answer. It won't make it any faster to send more emails. But, it might slow it down, in fact. They have to answer to all problems caused by the holidays in China


----------



## Hiero (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the advice. She's always been great before with my other requests. I thought maybe she was flaking out on me. I'll give it a little more time.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 6, 2010)

It happened too me with DealExtreme. I broke my 4x4x4 because of a defect. I emailed them about and they took a long time to look at my question. But now it has been shipped 1 march from HK. I didi a hexagonal dipyramidalwith my ''broke'' QJ 4x4x4


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Mar 6, 2010)

Can you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE restock on Type C Transparent Blue and Dayan Blue?


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 6, 2010)

Yesterday; I made an order but it didn't show up on my acc. Mailed customer service and apparently they are updating the database. They said to wait 'til Monday. *sigh*


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 6, 2010)

My order is visible again...
Pfew


----------



## fireworking (Mar 6, 2010)

Ordered 10 cubes! (9 YJ Type D's).

Also, I think that it takes a while before it goes from Paypal to the popbuying accout. I guess that it is all done by hand.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 6, 2010)

fireworking said:


> Ordered 10 cubes! (9 YJ Type D's).
> 
> Also, I think that it takes a while before it goes from Paypal to the popbuying accout. I guess that it is all done by hand.



That might make sense, I'm glad I paid with credit card though.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> My order is visible again...
> Pfew



Same here...i was just a tiny bit worried.....lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 6, 2010)

Are you guys gonna get 3rd Gen Timers?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 7, 2010)

3 gen???


----------



## schefdogg94 (Mar 7, 2010)

fireworking said:


> Ordered 10 cubes! (9 YJ Type D's).
> 
> Also, I think that it takes a while before it goes from Paypal to the popbuying accout. I guess that it is all done by hand.



do you know the sku for the YJs you ordered, it would be very helpfull!


----------



## schefdogg94 (Mar 7, 2010)

oops 
double post!!1


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 7, 2010)

A 1 minute bump? That's a record.


----------



## fireworking (Mar 8, 2010)

schefdogg94 said:


> fireworking said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered 10 cubes! (9 YJ Type D's).
> ...



All the information is on the first page of this thread.

For the type-D II, go here: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26822


----------



## schefdogg94 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Jack,

It's been almost a month since i ordered my cubes. My order has been "processing for 15 days!" Can you please check what's happening!


----------



## Hiero (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey man "A lot of people's girlfriends are in there". I think that describes a lot of us. I think popbuying is getting overwhelmed by its recent popularity.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 9, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Hey man "A lot of people's girlfriends are in there". I think that describes a lot of us. I think popbuying is getting overwhelmed by its recent popularity.



Wait, what?


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

i dont understand


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 9, 2010)

I think this will be my last order with popbuying. I ordered in January before the vacation, and my order wasn't shipped till Feb 25. I will be making 1 more order because they have a cube cheaper then other places, but I'm done with that site for now.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 9, 2010)

Dude, yes the orders can take long to arrive, but why do you have to be so impatient. Seriously, it is not that big of a deal to wait a little longer.


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 10, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Dude, yes the orders can take long to arrive, but why do you have to be so impatient. Seriously, it is not that big of a deal to wait a little longer.



I've patiently been waiting for over a month, nearly 2 months. I'm done with this site for now, at least until they get their processing caught up. Honestly, I'll just be glad if my cubes show up, but I'll hold my next order for a little while.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 10, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, yes the orders can take long to arrive, but why do you have to be so impatient. Seriously, it is not that big of a deal to wait a little longer.
> ...



If it is that big of a deal, take the initiative and email customer support.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 10, 2010)

Or use C4U with expensive shipping andd occasional lost orders.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 10, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see Stackmats sold here.
> ...



Orly? http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Speed_Stacks_Competitor-27976


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 10, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...


I did, they told me they shiped it. they can't do anything at this point


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 10, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > If it is that big of a deal, take the initiative and email customer support.
> ...


It's a log way from China to PA! You were unfortunate to make your order just before the Chinese New Year holiday -- everything stops for over a week and the postal service is overloaded both before and after the holiday. This situation is not in any way unique to Popbuying/DealPerfect. Shopping by post is very convenient (especially when it is offered for free!) but in makes sense to appreciate the logistics involved. You can always pay for special shipping -- that won't make China any closer however 

In recent weeks I have had a number of orders en route from various companies in China and they've all been delayed, even those with priority shipping. When it comes to buying gadgets and puzzles from places like popbuying/dealperfect/dealextreme/focalprice that offer free shipping and crazy low prices, I tend to order and just forget about them until they arrive. Then I have lovely surprise parcels arriving out of the blue. It keeps me happy


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 10, 2010)

Yay, got mah cubes! MiniQJ : Awesome but REALLY needs lube 
Ghost Hand: Best. 3x3. Evar. (I've tried over 8 different cube types so... Yeap.)


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't wait for my GH


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 10, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Dfgged said:
> ...



I'm in PA also. I've ordered from PopBuying close to a dozen times, and have had no problems at all. I'm curious what the problem could be.


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 10, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...


It's probably the fact that I ordered right before their break.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 10, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> Can't wait for my GH



It's worth the wait, believe me


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 10, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
It's probably the fact that I ordered right before their break.[/QUOTE]

Lol....don t feel bad. i did the same thing and made an order on feb 8th and i m still waiting. my order was finally shipped around the 7th of march. But then i see a certain thread created by "cough "antoinejobin" cough" mentioning he made an order on feb 18th and got it march 8th:fp, that just totally drives me bonkers.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

is the lanlan 2x2 always out of stock?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> is the lanlan 2x2 always out of stock?



It wasn't when I ordered (Feb 21).


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > is the lanlan 2x2 always out of stock?
> ...


did u get your order yet


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



...no...


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

me neither.............sigh*. I think that thne ll 2x2 is out of stock but their not telling us. that seems like a reasonable explanation


----------



## Muesli (Mar 10, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> me neither.............sigh*. I think that thne ll 2x2 is out of stock but their not telling us. that seems like a reasonable explanation


My order just shipped, and it had a LanLan as part of it. I don't think it's the problem.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > me neither.............sigh*. I think that thne ll 2x2 is out of stock but their not telling us. that seems like a reasonable explanation
> ...



When did you order?


----------



## Muesli (Mar 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...


2/26/10. Shipped pretty quickly really.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> 2/26/10. Shipped pretty quickly really.



Wow, after mine. What did you order besides the LL?


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...


i ordered a 
qj pyra
fii
haiyan
ll 2x2 
on feb 14 and it still hasnt shipped


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



I'm just thinking, if the LL 2x2 isn't going to hold up the order, I want to know if anything else I ordered will.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


Email Emma about it.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


i think the haiyan cube is holding up my order because they might have to buy it form haiyan


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Email Emma about it.



Nononono, I have no idea if my order is processing, or in Canada right now. I have no way of tracking it. I was just wanting to know when I should expect it.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...


Nope. I got a Haiyan cube like a week ago, and they shipped it to me in 2 days.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

well i have no explanation except their lazy.

btw is it good compared to fii/edison


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 11, 2010)

i certainly do not think Popbuying is being lazy. i'm sure they're working hard to clear up the cny stuff, if it isn't already done.

i am waiting for F-II's, GH, and LL 2x2.

i hope ghost hands aren't holding them up.




ps: if anybody ordered Magic, Master Magic^, QJ 4x4x4, Mini type a^
they are probably in stock, just to let you guys know. they just shipped them.

PSS: MiniG, you should have a tracking number.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> PSS: MiniG, you should have a tracking number.



And where might this be?


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 11, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i certainly do not think Popbuying is being lazy. i'm sure they're working hard to clear up the cny stuff, if it isn't already done.
> 
> i am waiting for F-II's, GH, and LL 2x2.
> 
> ...


im sorry i ever thought that. but seriously, its been 2 weeks since it started 'proccessing' and it hasnt changed a bit!


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 11, 2010)

This cube was just added on Tuesday in white and black. There is no information to point towards who the maker is. The center cap looks similar to the small type A.

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Sealing_Magic_Cube_White-28561

Anyone know more about these cubes ???


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 11, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> This cube was just added on Tuesday in white and black. There is no information to point towards who the maker is. The center cap looks similar to the small type A.
> 
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Sealing_Magic_Cube_White-28561
> 
> Anyone know more about these cubes ???


- Align 54 squares so that the colors match up on all *9 sides 
*
??

It looks like a Micro. I think.


----------



## Death_Note (Mar 11, 2010)

I received my order today. But I missed 3 lanlan 2x2. what should I do?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> I received my order today. But I missed 3 lanlan 2x2. what should I do?



Ravage their village.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 11, 2010)

Ordered feb 23rd

Status changed to "shipped" today.

Below my order so these items shoud not be holding up any orders.

1 - 2x2 LL Spring/Screw Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black for me
1 - 3x3x3 Type-A Small A Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black for my daughter
2 - 3x3x3 SE Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black F-II for me

*Unless...* they do not carry any inventory and collect *all *items after order placement


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Ordered feb 23rd
> 
> Status changed to "shipped" today.
> 
> ...



Awesome, switch the Small A to a C4U and you have my order, (and only one FII), so mine should be here soon.


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > This cube was just added on Tuesday in white and black. There is no information to point towards who the maker is. The center cap looks similar to the small type A.
> ...




That's what I thought at first, but isn't almost 9 dollars at lot to ask
for a micro ?????


----------



## peedu (Mar 11, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > SlapShot said:
> ...



It ain't micro:

Dimensions (L*W*H): 57.5*57.5*57.5mm
Weight (including the packing): 183.0g

Peedu


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 11, 2010)

peedu said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



It's called a "common type a" i think... it's the exact same as a micro but regular size


----------



## fireworking (Mar 12, 2010)

It is unbelievable how many people do not read.

I will answer two questions.

Slow shipping ... since Feb: The first page says that they went on vacation.
Where can I find product so and so: Read the first page of this thread. There is an extensive list of products.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 12, 2010)

fireworking said:


> It is unbelievable how many people do not read.
> 
> I will answer two questions.
> 
> ...



Don't know about it,
I ordered 4 cubes and in 35 hours they shipped it:





(Tracking Number Deleted for Privacy)

At this time, Hong Kong Post's don't recognize tracking number,
this is now 5 AM in Hong Kong and I guess the mail didn't processed the tracking number or something like that. I'll check in a few hours.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 12, 2010)

how come everyones orders are shipping but me. i think just got jacked. i mean computergee's order shipped in 35 hours. i too ordered 4 cubes and it claims to have been processing since the 22 of february. Im never ordering from popbuying again.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 12, 2010)

So after a one month and 12 mins ordeal waiting for the Teraminx to ship, I ordered a Haiyan (White, naturally), at 0423 local time. Arrive home, check emails - BOSH! - 1656 and package is shipped. 12hrs 33mins. Surely a record?


----------



## computingeee (Mar 12, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> how come everyones orders are shipping but me. i think just got jacked. i mean computergee's order shipped in 35 hours. i too ordered 4 cubes and it claims to have been processing since the 22 of february. Im never ordering from popbuying again.





jamesdeanludlow said:


> So after a one month and 12 mins ordeal waiting for the Teraminx to ship, I ordered a Haiyan (White, naturally), at 0423 local time. Arrive home, check emails - BOSH! - 1656 and package is shipped. 12hrs 33mins. Surely a record?



PopBuying is like DealExtreme, DealPerfect and more.
These are chinese sites that sells EVERYTHING. 
I almost sure that the products found on various warehouses (storerooms), so they collect the products and it can take long.
You can be lucky and all of your products are collected fast or on the same storeroom like happened to me and jamesdeanludlow when he ordered HaiYan.
This is my only explain, almost sure it's true (even if not detail to detail, but this is the direction).


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 12, 2010)

computingeee said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > how come everyones orders are shipping but me. i think just got jacked. i mean computergee's order shipped in 35 hours. i too ordered 4 cubes and it claims to have been processing since the 22 of february. Im never ordering from popbuying again.
> ...



what did u order


----------



## striderxo (Mar 13, 2010)

Does Popbuying send confirmation e-mails? I have no information about my order besides the fact that they charged my credit card.


----------



## kanye142 (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> how come everyones orders are shipping but me. i think just got jacked. i mean computergee's order shipped in 35 hours. i too ordered 4 cubes and it claims to have been processing since the 22 of february. Im never ordering from popbuying again.



I ordered on 21st of february and they still didn't shipped it. 
what did you order? obviously we ordered the same thing and everything is delayed.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 13, 2010)

Did you order the white MF8 megaminx? That seems to have been the problem both times I have ordered.


----------



## Hiero (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's something that's kind of cool. I ordered 5 Pyraminxes back around the middle of February and they haven't shipped yet. I ordered 5 more on Thursday and they shipped on Friday. So the ones I ordered Thursday are on their way and the 5 I ordered middle of Feb. are still collecting. Go figure.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

kanye142 said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > how come everyones orders are shipping but me. i think just got jacked. i mean computergee's order shipped in 35 hours. i too ordered 4 cubes and it claims to have been processing since the 22 of february. Im never ordering from popbuying again.
> ...



I ordered a qj pyraminx, SE 3x3x3, Haiyan 3x3x3 and a lanlan 2x2


----------



## computingeee (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



Ordered LanLan 2x2x2, SE Type F2, Type A III-F, DaYan 3x3x3 All Black.
Hong Kong Mail's Website processed it today and I can see it.
It will be shipped when the next airplane will arrive there, depends on lucky, can be two days and can be two weeks. You need to check their site every day to know


----------



## kanye142 (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> kanye142 said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



I ordered a 2x2 lanlan, too. I guess they might be out of stock because of the great demand. I hope they will ship our orderes soon.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

kanye142 said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > kanye142 said:
> ...



just checked popbuying, my order finally shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i guess they were really busy with all the orders!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 13, 2010)

I ordered the 4th of feb and it arrived yesterday, so just have patience...!


----------



## computingeee (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> kanye142 said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



Well, Congratulations!


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, my order shipped aswell. (the one with the LanLan 2x2, F-IIs, Ghosthands). I'm pretty sure it was the LanLan 2x2's causing the delays, at least for me and canadiancuber.



miniGOINGS said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > PSS: MiniG, you should have a tracking number.
> ...



i think you should have recieved an email with your order number.
for me, they gave me my tracking number and order number at the same time.


----------



## powershotman (Mar 13, 2010)

is this http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563

and this http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Component_Pieces_3rd_Gen_Black_-27446

same?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 13, 2010)

fireworking said:


> schefdogg94 said:
> 
> 
> > fireworking said:
> ...



i know this is a late reply, but i was just strolling through here, and i've gotten a d-ii from c4y, and it didn't feel quite like the one i got yesterday(it's found in the link above). odd.

the cube in the link is a yj, NOT A D-II!


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 13, 2010)

powershotman said:


> is this http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563
> 
> and this http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Component_Pieces_3rd_Gen_Black_-27446
> 
> same?



No. One is sealed, and the other is not.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> powershotman said:
> 
> 
> > is this http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563
> ...



What does sealed mean?


----------



## powershotman (Mar 13, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> powershotman said:
> 
> 
> > is this http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563
> ...


okok,
i thought the price has been reduced,
actually not


----------



## Stefan (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> What does sealed mean?



Compare the edge pieces.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > What does sealed mean?
> ...



is sealed better than non-sealed or vice-versa


----------



## powershotman (Mar 13, 2010)

some say yes , and some say no ..


----------



## olivier131 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sealed = new type A III i think.
And the other is type A III.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

i wish popbuying had the new cfu 3x3x5. oh well.sigh* 


anyway do you guys think this order is worth 50$?

MF8 megaminx
CFU 3x3x4
2x3x3
1x3x3
QJ timer
fishers cube(KO)

Please tell me what else i could buy=)

PS Not 3x3, 4x4, 2x2 (i have enough)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 13, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



I have not gotten an email yet.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 13, 2010)

olivier131 said:


> Sealed = new type A III i think.
> And the other is type A III.



correct
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563 is the Type A III *New* (it's called AIIIF on the Cube4You.com)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Component_Pieces_3rd_Gen_Black_-27446 is the original Type A III


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Okay then, i've run out of possible ideas. contact popbuying if you already haven't.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...


has your order shipped? is it over 15$? Because if it isnt over 15$ you dont get a tracking number.if it has shipped and your order is over 15$ click on the your blue email address on the top left corner and it should show all your orders and tracking numbers.


----------



## fireworking (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


If you log into your popbuying account, you can see the status. If you did/do not have an account and your order was under *$15*, you are out of luck. Try contacting emma (popbuying sales support). Skype: popbuying01

Below is a link about the shipping:
http://popbuying.com/help/default.pb/FaqID.6~hottitle.Shipment


Good luck


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> i wish popbuying had the new cfu 3x3x5. oh well.sigh*
> 
> 
> anyway do you guys think this order is worth 50$?
> ...


i know that either dealperfect or dealextreme has the cubic 3x3x5


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

dealperfect has it. too lazy to check dx. do u guys think i should change to dealperfect. has all of of popbuyings items + more!


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > They now have the cubic 3x3x5's from cube4you.
> ...



Is it forbidden to look for it?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok, I have a PopBuying account, but I was not logged in when I ordered. The order was more than $15, but I have not recieved an email. What should I do?


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ok, I have a PopBuying account, but I was not logged in when I ordered. The order was more than $15, but I have not recieved an email. What should I do?


exactly what dillon said. email emma. lolz


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> dealperfect has it. too lazy to check dx. do u guys think i should change to dealperfect. has all of of popbuyings items + more!


but the ordering system is all messed up, so you have to email them so they can process it manually or do it through pbpurchase.com for a 1 dollar fee


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I have a PopBuying account, but I was not logged in when I ordered. The order was more than $15, but I have not recieved an email. What should I do?
> ...



Yea, I get that, but what to I say?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


this
"Ok, I have a PopBuying account, but I was not logged in when I ordered. The order was more than $15, but I have not recieved an email. What should I do? "


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


ask dillon


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



why are you asking me?! 

anways, pretty much what you said.

Hi, when i ordered my items, i wasn't logged in. My total order was more than $15, but i have not recieved an email with my Order or Shipping number. Can you retrieve it? 

Thanks, Mini G


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

i got bored? =)


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 13, 2010)

lulz.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

great excuse dont ya think!!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 13, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



WTF? When you announce something, please just copy the link while you're there already so that others don't have to look for it. Do you disagree with that?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



people may have just seen it, and then a numver of hours later, tell the people on the forum, so they may not have the web page availible to them anymore


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

wellllll.........popbuying does not have the cubic 3x3x5s........ end of story


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> great excuse dont ya think!!



Ok, awating a reply.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > great excuse dont ya think!!
> ...


im sorry i cant reply to my own post!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



LOL I mean from PopBuying.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

how do i track my order. i have the tracking # but when i enter into hkpost it says i have to enter a referance number. i need help im only 11!


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 14, 2010)

@candiancuber

are you sure it's the tracking number? don't get it confused with order number.

if your items have just shipped from popbuying, you have to wait a day, or two. when popbuying ships it, they only ship it to the post office, not directly to Canada (or it's destination). then, after it reaches the post office, it takes a 1-3 days before it actually ships to Canada. Then, after that, it will take 1-2 days for customs, and then 1-2 days to get to your house.

@miniG
emma usually replies within 24 hours. at most, it should take 3 days. i still think skype is a faster way to contact popbuying.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 14, 2010)

Is this the Old Type AI?

http://http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Component_Pieces_1st_Gen_Light_Blue_-27447


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 14, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> @candiancuber
> 
> are you sure it's the tracking number? don't get it confused with order number.
> 
> ...


i have to wait then. yes im sure. the order number has something like 2010 in it and the tracking number ends with HK


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 14, 2010)

i seem to be very knowledgeable


----------



## Stefan (Mar 14, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Is this the Old Type AI?
> 
> http://http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Component_Pieces_1st_Gen_Light_Blue_-27447



Your link doesn't work.

But yes, that's the old type A.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 14, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i seem to be very knowledgeable


congratz!


ps. are old type A1s better or the Aii ( im not sure if its new or old. the one on popbuying with alot of diggs and assembled)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 14, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> i have to wait then. yes im sure. the order number has something like 2010 in it and the tracking number ends with HK



I have a receipt ID, would that help with anything?


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > i have to wait then. yes im sure. the order number has something like 2010 in it and the tracking number ends with HK
> ...


what does it look like? B2010...... or ...............HK


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 14, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



...neither... ####-####-####-####


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


does it have numbers and letters or just one of the above.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure. Maybe you could try to input that code into the popbuying tracking service thing...

All my popbuying orders (*cough two cough*) have been gone through my dad, or it was a combined order with my friend. I think the reciept ID is only for proof-of-payment... maybe.... ???


Edit:
you certainly can't use it for tracking, that's for sure.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 14, 2010)

once again, for the third time today, i am confused.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry, it's just me. 

I have the tendancy to write random stuff down, not making any sense,


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 14, 2010)

CHEESE


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 14, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> CHEESE


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=338139#post338139


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 14, 2010)

Why are all of the popbuying links broken? I can't get anywhere on the site.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 14, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Why are all of the popbuying links broken? I can't get anywhere on the site.



They work fine for me.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Has it occurred to you that he might have heard news, but he doesn't know how to find the cube? Meh, he shoulda linked anyway.


----------



## Radu (Mar 14, 2010)

How long does shipping usually take? I ordered something on 23 January and haven't got it to this day. I usually order from all over the world and it arrives in 2-3 weeks...


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 14, 2010)

pablobaluba said:


> How long does shipping usually take? I ordered something on 23 January and haven't got it to this day. I usually order from all over the world and it arrives in 2-3 weeks...


Same here, but because of the chinese new year orders have been backed up.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 14, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> Has it occurred to you that he might have heard news, but he doesn't know how to find the cube?



Announce something you can't find? I suppose that's how myths and rumors get started.


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 14, 2010)

Can we please get back on topic?!?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> Can we please get back on topic?!?



That's supposed to be on topic?


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > PSS: MiniG, you should have a tracking number.
> ...




IF:
Your order is over 15$ OR you paid for a tracking number;
You have a popbuying account with the same e-mail as the paypal email;

Your Tracking Number should be in the PopBuying Member Center order page.


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> pablobaluba said:
> 
> 
> > How long does shipping usually take? I ordered something on 23 January and haven't got it to this day. I usually order from all over the world and it arrives in 2-3 weeks...
> ...


Me too, I ordered mine on February 15th, and it changed to collecting products now on the 22nd. I can not wait any longer!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ...neither... ####-####-####-####
> ...



LOL, # = Number.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


i feel fail


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> i feel fail



Yea, I've just given up trying to track it, I'll just wait till it gets here.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > i feel fail
> ...


my tracking number doesnt even work, lolz


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 15, 2010)

your tracking No. should work. Just wait a day or so.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 15, 2010)

when i input it into the first box on the mail tracking page it goes to a page that says : To promptly retrieve the record of your item, please key in your Enquiry Reference Number (if available), for example, 05000123A:


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 15, 2010)

does popbuying accept credit cards?


----------



## janelle (Mar 15, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> does popbuying accept credit cards?



Yes. Open a Paypal with your credit card.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 15, 2010)

Tracking doesn't have a purpose seriously! It will only tell you when your package leave Hong Kong


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 15, 2010)

and then, after that, you can track it in your country.

@Canadiancuber

that means your package hasn't arrived yet. weird.


----------



## Szpaku38 (Mar 15, 2010)

Uhh, I placed my order at 14 feb. and Emma told me today, that they don't have white C4Y cube in stock.. omG, I hope that there will be no problems with changing it for C4Y black cube or new type aIII or something, becuse I really need new cube, my old one sucks.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 15, 2010)

Szpaku38 said:


> Uhh, I placed my order at 14 feb. and Emma told me today, that they don't have white C4Y cube in stock.. omG, I hope that there will be no problems with changing it for C4Y black cube or new type aIII or something, becuse I really need new cube, my old one sucks.



no harm in asking...


----------



## Szpaku38 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I asked her about 2 weeks ago when they will send my order. She said, that few days becuse they were updating their database. And now I hear that they don't have it in stock. Uhh...


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 15, 2010)

i dont have anymore coupons i can use. =(


----------



## Dimeg (Mar 16, 2010)

I just received my square 1, it was delivered in 7 days. =) 

pretty good, isn't it?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes! the mf8 one? Is it megastif like mine?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 16, 2010)

I just got my order although i am missing a set of stickers.......oh well....hopefully they'll send em to me.

Edit= I was just looking at my order on popbuying and i had 6 items picked out. I got a min DS instead of the stickers i requested......lol.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

NEW STUFF! http://popbuying.com/products.pb/category.13

I wonder if the new 4x4x4 is good


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

I got a reply from Emma last night;

*Hi Matthew,

Please give me your paypal account which you used to pay for the order,I'll track your order for you.

If you want to track your order yourself,you can login popbuying,enter member center,click"my information",then enter your paypal account under your popbuying account.Then the order status will shown up in your account.

If you have any other question about popbuying,please be feel free and contact with me.

Best regards,

Emma*

I guess I'll try and see what I can do.

EDIT: I got it to work!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like my order shipped on the 11th!!


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

You might receive it soon


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> You might receive it soon



How long from shipping to arrival usually?

Apparantly it has been 18 days since I ordered, but it didn't feel that long. Very good job PopBuying.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

I think it takes about 4 to 7 days to received when out of China! That's what it took for both Deal Extreme and PopBuying orders.


----------



## Szpaku38 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea, They send it today DD


----------



## Carrot (Mar 17, 2010)

This is crap... I ordered 7 Feb, last time I could cold track was 10th Mar, where it was still collecting..

When I try track I get nothing, when I try login I get wrong password, when I try to reset password it says that the account is not set up to reset password, when I try send PopBuying a mail through their website I just get "could not send"...

(Just had to write it xD)


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 17, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Looks like my order shipped on the 11th!!



congratz! my cubes have shipped on the elventh, aswell. i think i will get my cubes first... since you're more... up north, i guess


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> congratz! my cubes have shipped on the elventh, aswell. i think i will get my cubes first... since you're more... up north, i guess



Yea... 6 more degrees is a lot, eh?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 17, 2010)

yep


----------



## Muesli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ordered on the 21st, received today.

Not bad, but they still haven't sent the core and replacement edge for this A-III I have on my shelf.

Time for yet another email to Emma methinks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha, , now I really think it will come soon!


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 17, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Ordered on the 21st, received today.
> 
> Not bad, but they still haven't sent the core and replacement edge for this A-III I have on my shelf.
> 
> Time for yet another email to Emma methinks.



We keep sending her complaints XD Why can't they just send us the right stuff... COME ON!


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 17, 2010)

my mini type A's core is defective... could i get it replaced?


----------



## Hiero (Mar 17, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered on the 21st, received today.
> ...



I just received two white YJ 5x5's(I hate them) and I haven't ordered any of those. Either they sent me extra stuff which is cool, or they have sent these in place of something else, which is not good.


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes! Finally my order status changed! It's been one month! Now it's official; It has shipped!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

How long do most orders take before they start "collecting"? For mine it was 2 hours, 16 minutes, and 12 seconds. Is this any kind of record?


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> How long do most orders take before they start "collecting"? For mine it was 2 hours, 16 minutes, and 12 seconds. Is this any kind of record?



Mine took a week, but it was in collecting for 1 month!


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> How long do most orders take before they start "collecting"? For mine it was 2 hours, 16 minutes, and 12 seconds. Is this any kind of record?



it's really quick. you probably ordered something small, right?? or something popular, like an F-ii.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> How long do most orders take before they start "collecting"? For mine it was 2 hours, 16 minutes, and 12 seconds. Is this any kind of record?



2-3 weeks for me ... ( I think it was 3 weeks, but I can't even check it :/ )


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine collected in 2 hours, and came in 5 days. My other was a little longer, but not too much longer.


----------



## TuxHacker (Mar 18, 2010)

I placed an order two days ago and paid using paypal but no confirm mail from Popbuying and I don't see the order under my ID. I can't even check the status. I sent an e-mail to support yesterday but no answer back from them yet. Is it normal to not display recent order on your account page?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 18, 2010)

Who else can I talk to at Popbuying that will send me what i had originally ordered. I ordered a set of 3x3 stickers but they sent me a Mini DS instead. I emailed Emma andshe said they could be in the corner. I replied back and told her there was nothing at all. This is really starting to annoy me.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 18, 2010)

My order is finally shipping. the tracking number page says it left for its destination yesterday!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> it's really quick. you probably ordered something small, right?? or something popular, like an F-ii.



FII, C4U and LL 2x2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 18, 2010)

Finally!They made partial shipment.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 18, 2010)

I asked them the same... What do they have out of stock? Did you order the YJ 4x4x4?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 18, 2010)

Basel said:


> Finally!They made partial shipment.



Same here
I paid it at Feb 15th tho 
I guess they're getting busier nowaday.
Can't complain since I took the free shipping option 


I also had another one at Feb 26th, I wonder when it be shipped partially...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Same here
> I paid it at Feb 15th tho
> I guess they're getting busier nowaday.
> Can't complain since I took the free shipping option
> ...



Wow, looks like I got reeeeeaaaaalllly lucky. Can't wait, should be here soon.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 18, 2010)

w00t!?? I managed to track it again and it arrived today in Denmark =D now it has to be sent to my adress


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

Odder said:


> w00t!?? I managed to track it again and it arrived today in Denmark =D now it has to be sent to my adress



How do you find out when it gets to your country?


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> How do you find out when it gets to your country?



The tracking page of the Hong Kong post has a pull down list of countries where additional tracking is possible. Typically countries where Speedpost is operating.
Belgium is NOT on this list so all I know my package has left hong kong last Monday.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> The tracking page of the Hong Kong post has a pull down list of countries where additional tracking is possible. Typically countries where Speedpost is operating.
> Belgium is NOT on this list so all I know my package has left hong kong last Monday.



All it says is that they have left Hong Kong and Shanghia, will it say when the arrive in Canada?


----------



## Carrot (Mar 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > The tracking page of the Hong Kong post has a pull down list of countries where additional tracking is possible. Typically countries where Speedpost is operating.
> ...


I would guess so..


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 18, 2010)

Odder said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cubenovice said:
> ...



Wrong. Hong Kong can only track and control what they CAN control. Once the package leaves Hong Kong, you've gotta check http://canadapost.ca/cpo/mc/default.jsf?LOCALE=en every day until it shows up. It tells you what happens, until "The item is out for delivery". If you're not there to pick it up, they tell you on the tracking page which post office to check. (But it should be on the card the leave on your door, anyway.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha, my C4U order (which shipped on the 5th) is not in Canada yet, but my PopBuying order (which shipped on the 11th) is in Vancouver.  PopBuying is amazing, 2 hour processing time, and their shipping beat C4U.


----------



## poorshooter (Mar 18, 2010)

woot! finally! partial order shipment!!
i made the payment at february 11.. and on march 17 they are making a partial order shipment!!!

i really need a sarcasm tag for this post..


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 18, 2010)

my pillowed 6x6 from dealperfect got processed within 5 hours, still waiting on my other order


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 18, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wubiks (Mar 19, 2010)

poorshooter said:


> woot! finally! partial order shipment!!
> i made the payment at february 11.. and on march 17 they are making a partial order shipment!!!
> 
> i really need a sarcasm tag for this post..



i made the payment around the same time and BOTH of my packages havent shipped yet.. never ordering from popbuying again.. if i do ill be paying for EMS. and idek how long that would take


----------



## Stefan (Mar 19, 2010)

wubiks said:


> never ordering from popbuying again.. if i do ill



You changed your mind quickly.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 19, 2010)

is it possible to get a type f instead of a fii.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 19, 2010)

i just learned you can put 80 dollars worth of stuff in your cart, get a free item, then delete the items... free item FTW!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 19, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> i just learned you can put 80 dollars worth of stuff in your cart, get a free item, then delete the items... free item FTW!


OMG THATS SO WIN


----------



## Truncator (Mar 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Haha, my C4U order (which shipped on the 5th) is not in Canada yet, but my PopBuying order (which shipped on the 11th) is in Vancouver.  PopBuying is amazing, 2 hour processing time, and their shipping beat C4U.


All of my C4Y orders have been shipped within one day. The shipping takes two days. So I get my order three days after paying.

My Popbuying order took about two weeks :\


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 19, 2010)

@Truncator: You got the C4U order from UPS, the popbuying order is from USPS. UPS is expensive and USPS is cheap.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 19, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> chinesed00d said:
> 
> 
> > i just learned you can put 80 dollars worth of stuff in your cart, get a free item, then delete the items... free item FTW!
> ...



I have to try this.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > chinesed00d said:
> ...



lol. only a cheap free thing tho.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 19, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> lol. only a cheap free thing tho.



I was just about to post that my "free gift" is a "Screen Protector for NDS Lite".


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

Both DealExtreme and Popbuying have failwebsites


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 19, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Both DealExtreme and Popbuying have failwebsites



I agree, that's why I'm starting to like C4U again.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

C4U = $$$$$$$$ shipping $$$$$$$$


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

I can deal with some website issues if there's no shipping cost


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 19, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> C4U = $$$$$$$$ shipping $$$$$$$$



And their selection is quiet small.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

Dealextreme yes, but Popbuying's selection is huge!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 19, 2010)

Are there Ghosthand2s on Popbuying?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 19, 2010)

Truncator said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, my C4U order (which shipped on the 5th) is not in Canada yet, but my PopBuying order (which shipped on the 11th) is in Vancouver.  PopBuying is amazing, 2 hour processing time, and their shipping beat C4U.
> ...


agree, same here
my popbuying order tool almost a month 



koreancuber said:


> @Truncator: You got the C4U order from UPS, the popbuying order is from USPS. UPS is expensive and USPS is cheap.


Popbuying is not at US, so there's no USPS
They use Hong Kong Air Mail from free shipping option



miniGOINGS said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > C4U = $$$$$$$$ shipping $$$$$$$$
> ...


But almost everything is a good quality puzzle.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 19, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Are there Ghosthand2s on Popbuying?



no.


----------



## poorshooter (Mar 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > chinesed00d said:
> ...



LOL.. the threshold for free items is 25 dollars. just try deleting stuff until it goes under 25 dollars, they would not accept your free item order..


----------



## janelle (Mar 19, 2010)

poorshooter said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Actually it is $80. It says so on the front page in the little side bar thingy. It use to be just $30 before. I guess they changed it.



> Dear Friends: We will have a regular promotion about Buying for Free Gift, which means in our promotion time, you can get our free gift after your order value goes over $80.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if white 3x3x4s and 2x3x3 are in stock?


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 19, 2010)

my order is finally in canada. i take back what i said before, i will keep ordering from popbuying! is the haiyan any good?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 19, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I meant that it comes through USPS (which is FROM Hong Kong Airmail). Sorry, my bad.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> my order is finally in canada. *i take back what i said before*, i will keep ordering from popbuying! is the haiyan any good?



of course you do


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 19, 2010)

offfff courseeeeeee. is yours in canada yet?


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 19, 2010)

Hong Kong post still lists it as having left Honk Kong on the 15th and it was actually delivered at my office yesterday, found it this morning.

So if your country is not in the pull down list; leaving from Honk Kong is as far as the tracking info goes!

Now, for the people who know about cubes, please check the attached images; Is this a type F-II? 

I selected this item via a link on this forum but I also hear people are getting F-I's instead of F-II's sometimes.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

that is a type F-II

F-IIs come in black boxes

@canadiancuber

i split up the order in to three groups, so collecting products would be faster. i'm waiting for the last group, (and the most important, GRRR!! it has my F-II my comp. cube. my other one broke) it left for Polar bear land (aka canada) on monday. i checked canada post and it's not here. 

WTF?!


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 19, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Hong Kong post still lists it as having left Honk Kong on the 15th and it was actually delivered at my office yesterday, found it this morning.
> 
> So if your country is not in the pull down list; leaving from Honk Kong is as far as the tracking info goes!
> 
> ...


i think so. it has the shengen(f) sticker.

edit: ninja'd by a few seconnds.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

I RECEIVED MY STUFF FROM POPBUYING 

2 mini DienSheng
2 YJ 4x4x4
1 YJ 3x3x3
1 Ghost Hand
1 YJ 2x2x2

Want me to do a review?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

do reviews on YJs all in one video.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

ok!


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't think the Mini DS and the Ghosthands need reviewing, since there's already tons.

btw, YJ 3x3s come SO FAST out of the box.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

EXTREMELY LOOSE. A 3x3x3 never popped on me, the YJ 3x3x3 popped on the first solve.

I'm going to tighten this thing for sure! the YJ 4x4x4 too, very loose IMO


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

Mini DS are MICRO. A whole lot smaller than I thought, but it's cool, i just wanted to make my own siamese cube. I wanted it not to be too big, so it is easy to play with! The result is great (lol Siamese is the easiest mod ever, took 30 seconds to do.)


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

eh... mini A's are just as small. mini A's are better than mini DS, but not right out of the box.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

Mini DS is good quality, anyway you can't uberspeedcube on a siamese  It's just for the challenge of finding the solution by myself (I did it with the fused-cube, which I think was harder than it will be to find the solution to the siamese one...).

BTw the YJ 2x2x2 SUCKS (fiou I got a LanLan for me, and the YJ is for a friend )


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 19, 2010)

ll 2x2 FTW


----------



## Basel (Mar 19, 2010)

Outward Registered Letter

Destination - Australia
The item (*************) was posted on 19-Mar-2010 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee.


WTF!!!

I live in AUSTRIA not in AUSTRALIA


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 19, 2010)

FAIL


----------



## Basel (Mar 19, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> FAIL



What should I do?Please help me


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 19, 2010)

contact popbuying, or ask for a refund and buy the same cubes again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 19, 2010)

Whats the Skype-Name??

EDIT:Found it!!

EDIT2:I contacted them per Skype and the Email-adress!


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for confirming my F-II guys!

Got a small cube too (3x3x3 Type-A Small A Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black) and it is unbelievable loose. Has a very nice dry feeling and sound too.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

yes. that's the mini type A. i have the same one, but white. my mini type A came with a messed up core. oh well. the cube IS pretty loose, but after some jig-a-loo, its amazing for OH. (and proper tensioning, of course)


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

There you go, little review on YJ 2x2x2 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 from PopBuying!


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

i have to say...

that was the shortest review ever. maybe next time, you could do some comparisons, in size and such.go over colour schemes... you could mention for the YJ 3x3, that there are tons of lockups. you can also mention sticker quality, if it comes with an extra set (prolly not, its popbuying  ), you could show the corner cutting abilities for the 2x2, and maybe a solve (it's only ten seconds.)

to sum it up.

That was short. work on your reviews. i mean, at least one minute PER cube. some videos are like 2-3 minutes for one cube.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll do a complete review, my friend was there and I did not want to look lame lol.

I will do a way better review, be sure about that.

YJ 3x3x3 does NOT lock-up once it is tightened!

I got extra sticker sets for both my mf8 Square-1 and 3x3x3 Type C from PopBuying. Sticker quality for the Type C is BETTER than Cubesmith! I changed the black side for black cubesmith stickers, because they look way better, and they were the first to chip a little bit...


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I'll do a complete review, my friend was there and I did not want to look lame lol.
> 
> I will do a way better review, be sure about that.
> 
> ...




1) ZOMG
2) ZOMG x4,000,000


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

Ghost Hand is smooth like hell. Corner cutting is perfect in my opinion. Really easy to cornercut half a piece, put totally stops cornercutting with more than that. Who needs more than half a piece?! Seriously, precision is part of cubing.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Ghost Hand is smooth like hell. Corner cutting is perfect in my opinion. Really easy to cornercut half a piece, put totally stops cornercutting with more than that. Who needs more than half a piece?! Seriously, *precision is part of cubing*.



that must mean i suck at cubing


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost Hand is smooth like hell. Corner cutting is perfect in my opinion. Really easy to cornercut half a piece, put totally stops cornercutting with more than that. Who needs more than half a piece?! Seriously, *precision is part of cubing*.
> ...



There a minimum of precision! Overshooting 30 degrees is common and ok. But when you need 45 degrees of ability to cornercut, there's a problem


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

i need my cubes to be able to cut a piece with no effort AT ALL.

if its not like that (cough type C cough) i just dislike it.
right now, im starting to use my mini type A more than my type C. type C is still me main cube, i guess.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 19, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i have to say...
> 
> 
> That was short. work on your reviews. i mean, at least one minute PER cube. some videos are like 2-3 minutes for one cube.



lubethecube's reviews are like 10 minutes for 1 cube


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 19, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > i have to say...
> ...



that's why i like them


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 19, 2010)

janelle said:


> Actually it is $80. It says so on the front page in the little side bar thingy. It use to be just $30 before. I guess they changed it.
> 
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends: We will have a regular promotion about Buying for Free Gift, which means in our promotion time, you can get our free gift after your order value goes over $80.



I got up to $631 and it doesn't give me any free gift besides the one at $25.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it is $80. It says so on the front page in the little side bar thingy. It use to be just $30 before. I guess they changed it.
> ...



Dude, that's a lot of money!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 19, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I got up to $631 and it doesn't give me any free gift besides the one at $25.
> ...



Haha, I didn't actually order it though.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I got scared


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 19, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I didn't actually order it though.
> ...



JUST KIDDING!!! It should be here in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 19, 2010)

first post here lol.

yesterday i ordered some puzzles, and the web page gave me a number to see the status of the order, but when i log in to my account in popbuying and check in "my orders" is empty and i have tried to check the status with the number they gave me but anything appears, what should i do??? i send an email to the customer service but they don't ansewer LOL, is the 1st time i buy in popbuying and don't know how to track my order


----------



## Litz (Mar 19, 2010)

choza244 said:


> first post here lol.
> 
> yesterday i ordered some puzzles, and the web page gave me a number to see the status of the order, but when i log in to my account in popbuying and check in "my orders" is empty and i have tried to check the status with the number they gave me but anything appears, what should i do??? i send an email to the customer service but they don't ansewer LOL, is the 1st time i buy in popbuying and don't know how to track my order



You need to go to the Hong Kong post website and use the tracking number there.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 20, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> eh... mini A's are just as small.


There's a 30mm mini A? Please show.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 20, 2010)

Litz said:


> You need to go to the Hong Kong post website and use the tracking number there.



yep i already did it, but nothing appears, btw the code i have is 17 characters long and in the hongkong post website says maximum 13 chars, but thanks for the help


----------



## Litz (Mar 20, 2010)

choza244 said:


> yep i already did it, but nothing appears, btw the code i have is 17 characters long and in the hongkong post website says maximum 13 chars, but thanks for the help



That's probably the transaction number. The tracking number should end with HK. Remember you have to pay for the tracking number or spend more than $15 (not sure if this is the actual value) to get a free one. If your order is over that value (or if it isn't but you bought a tracking number), on the main page, where it says "My Popbuying Orders, the tracking number should be under "status".


----------



## janelle (Mar 20, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it is $80. It says so on the front page in the little side bar thingy. It use to be just $30 before. I guess they changed it.
> ...



Yeah it's one per order. If you really wanted to get more free gifts then you should split up them up in different orders. But I was pretty sure it was $30 when I bought. xP


----------



## jackdexter75 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been looking through popbuying and I don't know what all the cubes are. I am looking to buy 2-3 speedcubes. could anyone link to some cubes that are good? don't know the difference. I have some in mind from other ppls recommendations but I am looking for some more input


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 20, 2010)

Check out the very first page of this thread; there is a list of all cubes with their "regular" names and direct links to the popbuying item.

Browse the forums a bit to see which cubes are most popular.
As I understood the F-II is supposed to be a good cube straight out of the box.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 20, 2010)

ok nvm, they answered me and are helping me, nice customer service they have


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 20, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > eh... mini A's are just as small.
> ...



my Mini type A is just as big/small as my brother's Mini Diansheng.

they are both 45mm.


----------



## panyan (Mar 20, 2010)

not about cubing but i just got myself a 40mW laser 

*drools*


----------



## Stefan (Mar 20, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> my Mini type A is just as big/small as my brother's Mini Diansheng.
> they are both 45mm.



Ah, yes. My mistake, sorry. Forgot that I ordered but didn't get that mini A, guess that messed me up.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

My order has been in customs for 70 hours and 50 minutes.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 21, 2010)

I hope that there is a 10% off deal soon, like for Easter or something. I want to make an order.


----------



## Smacky (Mar 21, 2010)

On my order status it says: Address changed (via Registered Air Mail), does anyone know what that means? It´s been like that for almost three weeks now.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 21, 2010)

welcome, smacky 

maybe, your paypal address has changed? i don't know much on the subject, so i'm prolly wrong.


My package *might* be here on monday  its arrived in Canada. (finally) i don't know if Canada Post works on weekends, or if it just doesn't ship on weekends, but if they do, i may just get my cubes very, VERY SOON!!!


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 21, 2010)

me too! its just a matter of time when it finishes its time in customs and sends it too my house! cant wait for my fii!


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 21, 2010)

My tracking number doesn't work with the Canada Post website but on the Hong Kong Mail website it says it's left Hong Kong for it's destination!


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 21, 2010)

that means it hasnt reached canada yet


----------



## olivier131 (Mar 21, 2010)

New cubes on popbuying : 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...lligence_Test_Cube_Black_(Blue_Packing)-28804
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...lligence_Test_Cube_White_(Blue_Packing)-28805

It's written 3x3x3 SE Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black (Blue Packing), so i think it's a type F, but FI or FII ?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 21, 2010)

olivier131 said:


> New cubes on popbuying :
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...lligence_Test_Cube_Black_(Blue_Packing)-28804
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...lligence_Test_Cube_White_(Blue_Packing)-28805
> 
> It's written 3x3x3 SE Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black (Blue Packing), so i think it's a type F, but FI or FII ?



it's blue packing
so I assumed it's blue box
then it's F1
also there's no Sheng En logo on the white sticker, so it's definately F1


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

Still in Vancouver.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Still in Vancouver.



*sneaks into postal office to steal miniGOING's package* 

lol. vancouverites ftw?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 22, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Still in Vancouver.
> ...



Well I would check again, but it seems PopBuying is down.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 22, 2010)

Their website is always down lol


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Mar 22, 2010)

GET THE GHOSTHAND 2 PLEASE POPBUYING!!!



Thank you...


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 22, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> GET THE GHOSTHAND 2 PLEASE POPBUYING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...



Ghost Hand II


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 22, 2010)

is there ghost hand ii on popbuying?? or with free shipping?

the ripples are really weird....


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 22, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> is there ghost hand ii on popbuying?? or with free shipping?
> 
> the ripples are really weird....



No, its at Cube Depot
$7.75+$3.00 shipping.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 22, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> chinesed00d said:
> 
> 
> > is there ghost hand ii on popbuying?? or with free shipping?
> ...



i'm not a dumbass. i'm asking for FREE SHIPPING.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 22, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > chinesed00d said:
> ...



So would you buy it if it was $10.75 and free shipping?


----------



## olivier131 (Mar 22, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> olivier131 said:
> 
> 
> > New cubes on popbuying :
> ...



Thank you ! Never had F1, so i don't know that blue packing is for F1...


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 22, 2010)

my cubes are in unionville. but once they come, i have to wait until sunday to play with them


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 22, 2010)

I find it funny how under all puzzle descriptions on popbuying it says
"Brand new and high quality
Rotate the magic cube and try your best to complete it
Practice your brain and improve your memory."


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 22, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> chinesed00d said:
> 
> 
> > kprox1994 said:
> ...



Win


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 22, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > chinesed00d said:
> ...



lulz 

my cube arrived!!!!

only one problem. the f2s seem to be different. maybe it just needs breaking in, but the only way to feel the 'bubblyness' is to have the cube really tight.

on the bright side, the stickers that come with it are awesome! the red is a tad bit on the dark side tho


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 22, 2010)

They got here today! I got home from school and was like "WHAT?!?!" I was so pumped. First ever 2x2 average (LBL) to come soon.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> They got here today! I got home from school and was like "WHAT?!?!" I was so pumped. First ever 2x2 average (LBL) to come soon.



aw SWEET doooodeee 

i was wrong. they both got here on the same day lulz. type f-ii ftw! 

btw, to lube a lanlan, do you just stick the straw into the cube, and spray? (work it in too, of course. gotta be careful with jig-a-loo)


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 22, 2010)

my order is coming tomorrow. sigh*mine has a f-ii too. lolz. 


ps. i lost my straw. =( looks like im going to have trouble lubing my lanlan.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 23, 2010)

zomg, i hate losing straws. but you could disassemble it 

The new Type F-IIs are different. The plastic (for Whites) is a little bit 'darker' and the stickers are different (good thing ) it still has centre caps, but the hardwares are different. the screws are longer, and the core is white.

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OLD ONES???? ~sob~


----------



## askakiat (Mar 23, 2010)

dillonbladez , minigoings and canadiancuber...

mind if i ask u guys when is it your cubes got shipped???

How long does it takes to arrive at ur front door?lolx


----------



## dcrystalj (Mar 23, 2010)

*haiyan*

what are these cubes-HaiYan?? are they good? 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3d_DIY_Kit_Black-28303


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 23, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> zomg, i hate losing straws. but you could disassemble it
> 
> The new Type F-IIs are different. The plastic (for Whites) is a little bit 'darker' and the stickers are different (good thing ) it still has centre caps, but the hardwares are different. the screws are longer, and the core is white.
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OLD ONES???? ~sob~



Be careful with the middle, it sometimes can come apart if you pry a little harder than you should, so after lubing and breaking it in, I'd leave it alone for a day or so.
That way it can seep in there nice and good.

My Popbuying order came in last night and I am so pumped about the GS cube, the mini SE and the QJ 5x5x5. Can't wait to learn to solve a 5x5x5


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

askakiat said:


> dillonbladez , minigoings and canadiancuber...
> 
> mind if i ask u guys when is it your cubes got shipped???
> 
> How long does it takes to arrive at ur front door?lolx



LL 2x2, FII 3x3, C4U (MHZ) 3x3. 16 days I think.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 23, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> askakiat said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez , minigoings and canadiancuber...
> ...



ll 2x2 fii 3x3 haiyan 3x3 qj pyraminx. mine shipped on the 13th of march and now its at my post office ready for pickup.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 23, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> what are these cubes-HaiYan?? are they good?
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3d_DIY_Kit_Black-28303



''The Newest Coming T*a*pe-A Magic cube DIY Kit'' LOL at Popbuying trying to name stuff


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 23, 2010)

"Challenging and hard job to finish it
Really good job to test your patience and memory
Perfect fit for professional cube players"


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

my cubes finally arrived! had to pick em up at the post office. time to figure out what to do with them until sunday. my pyraminx box looks like its been crushed by a pick up truck. =(


----------



## Imperatrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I got another 4x4 YJ and a 2x2 LanLan. I'm just waiting for my F-II and my Ghosthand ;D


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 24, 2010)

Imperatrix said:


> I got another 4x4 YJ and a 2x2 LanLan. I'm just waiting for my F-II and my Ghosthand ;D



MOD YOUR YJ 4x4x4


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 24, 2010)

I ordered a YJ heart puzzle back on 2-1, and it was backordered. It finally shipped out today. I'm not upset with them, I'm just happy that I'm gonna get it.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 24, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> . my pyraminx box looks like its been crushed by a pick up truck. =(



So that's what hit.....sorry....thought it was a speed bump....lol....j/k


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 26, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > . my pyraminx box looks like its been crushed by a pick up truck. =(
> ...


lol


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 26, 2010)

getting 
LL 2x2, 
F-ii, 
Maru 3x3/C-ii/A-V (probably maru), <-- HELP!
MF8 Square 1,
Some random magic


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 26, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> getting
> LL 2x2,
> F-ii,
> Maru 3x3/C-ii/A-V (probably maru), <-- HELP!
> ...



No, get this. http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GJ_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black-24560

For magic get this one, I got a official 1.06 with it.

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.WC_8_in_1_Sheet_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Red-24376


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 26, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> chinesed00d said:
> 
> 
> > getting
> ...


too expensive for the magic.. T_T


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 26, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > chinesed00d said:
> ...


whatever


----------



## Mr.Toad (Mar 26, 2010)

*What happened to my order?*

Hi, I made an order over a month ago, but it seems they haven't shipped yet, or something. I really don't know the status of my order because the last information I got was "e". Please take a glance at it and tell me if something can be wrong:

-------------------------------------------------
B2010223238042B. Created on 2/23/2010. Sold to / send to: Me.

2/23/2010 11:06:41 PM
Instant Order Received 
Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.

2/24/2010 8:49:17 AM
Collecting Products Now
Processing.

3/4/2010 5:22:22 PM
Address Changed
e
-------------------------------------------------

By the way, ¿address changed? I didn't change it :confused:
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 26, 2010)

Toad: Mine looks the same. Address changed probably just means they reformatted it. And I think "e" means "emma".


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 26, 2010)

the QJ timers are out of stock in case anyone wanted to know, they shipped all of my order but that, and the timer was what i wanted the most


----------



## Stefan (Mar 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> the QJ timers are out of stock



Argh... if that is true, I'm seriously mad at popbuying. It's in my over a month old still not sent order as well, it's one of the items I want most, and had they told me they're incapable of getting it, I could've gotten it with my kcobe order a long time ago. The one I did after ordering from popbuying and which arrived quickly. Popbuying's incompetence is starting to very much annoy me.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 26, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > the QJ timers are out of stock
> ...


Welcome to the club.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 26, 2010)

what is the best mini cube on popbuying


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 26, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> what is the best mini cube on popbuying


Mini DS is good i*f* you are lucky


StefanPochmann said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > the QJ timers are out of stock
> ...



Cheap prices, cheap service.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

why am i lucky?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 27, 2010)

I bought 2 mini DS (for siamese). One is abnormally good and this other is good.


----------



## olivier131 (Mar 27, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> what is the best mini cube on popbuying



Mini Diansheng are good, but for me, the best is the micro type A (46mm).
And also mini type C, but it's 50 mm, so perhaps too big for what you search.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 27, 2010)

hm... site is down.. again.


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 27, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> hm... site is down.. again.



This sucks, I was just about to order from them too


----------



## Stefan (Mar 27, 2010)

Currently on popbuying:


> Notice
> Dear customers, Popbuying is updating our system right now,our service will be paused for 3 days. All of the order will be processed on time,please do not worry. If you have any questions,please feel free to contact us via Email: [email protected], we will give you reply in 48 hours. Best regards, Popbuying Team



_"All of the order will be processed on time"_ ?
I guess that means they'll travel back in time to finally send my order that should've been sent a month ago.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 27, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Currently on popbuying:
> 
> 
> > Notice
> ...



yup.they invented time travel.


----------



## janelle (Mar 27, 2010)

Currently on popbuying:


> Notice
> Dear customers, Popbuying is updating our system right now,our service will be paused for 3 days. All of the order will be processed on time,please do not worry. If you have any questions,please feel free to contact us via Email: [email protected], we will give you reply in 48 hours. Best regards, Popbuying Team



I'm glad they just shipped my order yesterday  It would suck I had to wait 3 extra days to the already long shipping process.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 28, 2010)

janelle said:


> Currently on popbuying:
> 
> 
> > Notice
> ...



F***. I THOUGHT IT SAID 3 HOURS, NOT 3 DAYS.. i was just about to order!!!


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 28, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > Currently on popbuying:
> ...


LOL that is funny


----------



## Owen (Mar 28, 2010)

Does anyone know when it will be up again? Today, Tomorrow, or the next day?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 28, 2010)

Owen said:


> Does anyone know when it will be up again? Today, Tomorrow, or the next day?



Never. 

The Popbuying Team Died.



Spoiler



If you couldn't detect any sarcasm in that, then they didn't. it was a joke.


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been waiting months and months! They said it left Hong Kong a week ago!


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Currently on popbuying:
> 
> 
> > Notice
> ...


you did buy a QJ *time machine*


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> you did buy a QJ *time machine*



LOL, yeah I did. Excellent catch!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 30, 2010)

They're back.

And what a surprise, none of my outstanding orders have been sent (one from Feb 22 and four from Mar 30, all still "collecting products").


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 30, 2010)

man this sucks....i had to make a new account with them.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 30, 2010)

I just made an account and cant seem to login even after activation. They keep saying I have enter a 'legitimate IP'.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 30, 2010)

dont forget that there's new notification
"Due to the vacation between 2 nd -6 th , April, HongKong Post will temporarily pause to process all the packages at that period of time. We apologized for any inconvenience."

Well at least now they have more interactive menu on the left menu bar


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 30, 2010)

Can`t login to my account:

"Please use legitimate IP to login in." 

wtf?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> Can`t login to my account:
> 
> "Please use legitimate IP to login in."
> 
> wtf?



maybe someone will tell us why we can't loggin. I can't even loggin with the new account i just made not even an hour ago.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought the 3 days were already done, does not feel like it


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 30, 2010)

i'm logged in
my account used to say partial shipment, because they left my QJ timer out of the order, now it doesn't, but there is no notification saying they shipped it, im confused now


----------



## Cully (Mar 30, 2010)

I assume...

Status: Collecting Products Now
Notes: Processing.

Means that it's not shipped? 

It's only a week, so I'm not expecting it to be sent yet. Just curious what it should say when it's "shipped".


----------



## peedu (Mar 30, 2010)

There is a holiday notice on Hongkong Post web page also.

And there's some more on mail tracking:

"The Track and Trace System is temporarily out of service, please try later. "

Congratulations!

Peedu


----------



## Tord (Mar 30, 2010)

Cully said:


> I assume...
> 
> Status: Collecting Products Now
> Notes: Processing.
> ...



It will look like this:


Spoiler












Any eventual tracking number is added to its right.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 30, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> Rodrigo Piaggio said:
> 
> 
> > Can`t login to my account:
> ...



I got that too. Darn. My order shipped 1 week ago and I wanted to check the tracking number. When it hits the US, does it switch postal carriers? I doubt they can us HK Post in the US.....

Also, 
Is the YJ 5x5 any good? Is it like the V-5?(Since the YJ 4 is like the V4?)


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 31, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Rodrigo Piaggio said:
> ...



I really dunno. Just for the hell of it i went to the USPS website and tried the tracking number i had for my package and it showed up. Personally i like that better then hkpost


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 31, 2010)

YJ 5x5x5 black is a V-Cube KO, but YJ 5x5x5 White is CRAP


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 31, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> YJ 5x5x5 black is a V-Cube KO, but YJ 5x5x5 White is CRAP



Good! I like black puzzles anyway. Do they have Eastsheen 2x2's and miniEastsheen 2x2's on PopBuying?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 31, 2010)

I think they do, I got a ES keychain, which is basicly a mini ES 2x2x2


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 31, 2010)

I can find the miniES, but not the normal one. Also, would it be possible to remove the key ring?

EDIT: Nevermind, I figured out DX and ES are the same.


----------



## Tord (Mar 31, 2010)

Bazinga, just got my order today.
O' agony

I'm glad I ordered the F-II in both black and white, as they chose to replace the black with a white type F. Why, you little!
Nevertheless, they exceeded my low expectations with a smashing 2/3 correct merchandise!

Huzzah for the correct cubes, they are awesome.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 31, 2010)

The login is working now, and everything seems fine. They replied my query promptly as well. Well done popbuying


----------



## the.kill (Mar 31, 2010)

The QJ black pyraminx and the qj stickered 5x5 have been deleted, i cant fin them anywhere on the site!!!!


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 31, 2010)

I received my orders from PopBuying (my third one). I received a YJ Fisher cube (it's the very same cube as the YJ 3x3x3, same plastic, same edge inner shape, as loose, as fast). I solved it, it's a very hard puzzle in my opinion, it took maybe 8 minutes to do my first solve. I received the red mirror cube. This is is hard as **** too XD It took a long time to solve, because after OLL, I failed PLL, so I had to start all over again 

ES minikeychain is a bad cube, but is quite nice anyway  Hurray!


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 31, 2010)

the.kill said:


> The QJ black pyraminx and the qj stickered 5x5 have been deleted, i cant fin them anywhere on the site!!!!



http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27236

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25077

Don't get too excited though.


----------



## the.kill (Mar 31, 2010)

thanx! i couldnt find the pyraminx!!!! But i was searching for the stickered 5x5, cause its a lot cheaper and i dont need the tiles, cause i wanna mod it into a fisher cube 5x5!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 31, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > sub_zero1983 said:
> ...



Hmmm, i have no idea how to track my order. I get on the HKpost site and put in the # and it works, but wouldnt it switch carriers? I put it in on Usps and got something... odd... It wasnt my package.. or it was, but it got shipped to a state that is FAR away from my state. hmmm...


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL wtf is this? http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_QJ_FinHop_Magic_Cube_White_(Competion_Edition)-28868 

"finhop cube?


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm impressed: I ordered a Ghosthand last night, and by the time I got home from school the next day, I already received an e-mail saying it had been shipped. Cheap too.


----------



## the.kill (Apr 1, 2010)

is there a Ghost hand II n popbuying? I know that there is a ghost hand I, but a wanna get a II, if not, whitch is the best speedcube, or whitch are the best speedcubes on popbuying?


----------



## carl (Apr 1, 2010)

Haiyan


----------



## dcrystalj (Apr 1, 2010)

i have tried YongJun 2nd Gen White and i wanna know if 1st Gen Glow-in-the-dark Green |is the same quality? or 1st gen mean old and bad? May I hope it's good as 2nd?


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 1, 2010)

Does popbiying have the new mold for the AV?


----------



## Basel (Apr 1, 2010)

Halleluja!! The package arrived today!!On my Birthday!!


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 2, 2010)

when will popbuying have the haiyan memory. (new mould)


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 2, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> i have tried YongJun 2nd Gen White and i wanna know if 1st Gen Glow-in-the-dark Green |is the same quality? or 1st gen mean old and bad? May I hope it's good as 2nd?



YJ II is not so good. Too fast, too much lock-ups.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 2, 2010)

did they get the new mould for A-V?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 2, 2010)

does anybody's "iamafool" code work???

GAH, I GOT TRICKED! IT TURNS HALF YOUR SCREEN DARK AND SAYS INVALID..


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 2, 2010)

FINALLY! My package came today! A month of waiting!! But, I cant use the cubes. :'(. I had a "bad" grade in French and cant cube for 10 MORE days! I think im going to go nuts. Seriously. I am!! ARGH!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 3, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> does anybody's "*iamafool*" code work???



I agree.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 3, 2010)

mine worked but i only got a few cents off


----------



## Kurbitur (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey there,

Could you sell C4U core and spring/screw set on popbuying? i would buy them on C4U but the shipping is to expensive for me


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 4, 2010)

what is the best 4x4 on popbuying? at least least locky, and can cut. also one that requires little work.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey this is WAY off topic but I didn't want to make a new thread for this... but I can't find a good DIY cube assembly tutorial for a type C. any vids out there that are recommended?


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 4, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> what is the best 4x4 on popbuying? at least least locky, and can cut. also one that requires little work.



YJ 4x4x4 (if you want to Pinmod) or QJ mini 4x4x4


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 4, 2010)

is the small, medium or big better? (theres two minier ones)


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 4, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> is the small, medium or big better? (theres two minier ones)



the smallest I guess


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 4, 2010)

This one:

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_QJ_6CM_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-24168
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_QJ_6CM_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-24169


----------



## Parity (Apr 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> This one:
> 
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_QJ_6CM_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-24168
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_QJ_6CM_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-24169


Is that the mini like from ispinz shop?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 4, 2010)

Parity said:


> Is that the mini like from ispinz shop?



It's the 6cm miniQJ. I have no idea which one iSpinz sells.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the mini like from ispinz shop?
> ...



yeah, its the exact same, also, my order got here today, minus the QJ timer , i'm gonna have to email them to see when they will ship it


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 4, 2010)

Man, I got the big QJ and it's just a bit too hard too handle!


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 5, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> Man, I got the big QJ and it's just a bit too hard too handle!



TWSS, sorta


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 5, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> Man, I got the big QJ and it's just a bit too hard too handle!



Got it too, way to big in my opinion. Lock-ups badly.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Got it too, way to big in my opinion. Lock-ups badly.



Compare it to the YJ after mod?


----------



## c1829 (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Jack in the last few weeks he won't reply to my PMs and his inbox is full.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 5, 2010)

i just sent him an email


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Got it too, way to big in my opinion. Lock-ups badly.
> ...



QJ Normal sized 4x4x4 with big tiles :
-Too big
-Lock-Ups
-Can cut corners, but you need to apply lot of force.
-No ''center/center'' cutting
-A little ''center/edge'' cutting.
-Overshoots when it's not locking-up
-Easy colors recognition
-Very nice looking puzzle

YJ 4x4x4 (second edition)
Before mod :
-Amazing outer layers
-A bit of locking-up (greatly reduced when the screws are tightened up)
-Pops more if you let the tension loose. (Those pops are easily repairable but kills your time)
-Amazing corner cutting
-Misaligns sometimes (at least one per solve or so)
-Color recognition is less easier than on the QJ, because it has stickers instead of tiles.
-MEGA CLICKING MECHANISM

After mod :
-Amazing outer layers
-No changes in lock-ups
-A LITTLE more pops (because everything turns so great you think you are playing with a 3x3x3)
-Cuts center/center, center/edge, corner AMAZING.
-Never misaligns (or almost)
-Smooth inner layers


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 5, 2010)

what is the yj 5x5 like?


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...


So you're saying that mini QJs don't do some/ all of the above?


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 5, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> what is the yj 5x5 like?



la*ding buttery deliciousness 
its a great cube, really


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 5, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> blakedacuber said:
> 
> 
> > what is the yj 5x5 like?
> ...



im going to buy it !!
which 4x4 would you recommend?


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Got it too, way to big in my opinion. Lock-ups badly.
> ...





blakedacuber said:


> what is the yj 5x5 like?



For the first version, the Black is very very good, white sucks.
The new version is supposed to be very good and adjustable.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> For the first version, the Black is very very good, white sucks.
> The new version is supposed to be very good and adjustable.



Have you had a miniQJ that you can compare to the normal QJ?


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 6, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > blakedacuber said:
> ...


oh yeah, its only good if you get the black one or the newer white one, i would reccomend a mini QJ, or a YJ if you don't mind modding, that seems to be the general response around here


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 6, 2010)

I feel so bad for getting the big QJ now, ugh.. it's my first 4x4 so I really don't have that much to compare too. My friend said I should get that first as a begginer's cube.. then the YJ later.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 6, 2010)

i hate beginner's cubes because they don't exist


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 6, 2010)

It wasn't me who really called it that lol


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 6, 2010)

ghost hand ii http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GS_Speed_luminous_Magic_Cube_Gen_2nd-28990


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 6, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> ghost hand ii http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GS_Speed_luminous_Magic_Cube_Gen_2nd-28990



I dont think that's the real thing..
According to PestVic, the sides of the edges have ripples...





On that pics, they looked smooth...

I think it's just the other Shen Shou cube...


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 7, 2010)

sry my bad.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > For the first version, the Black is very very good, white sucks.
> ...



miniQJ can only be better than the normal QJ. Still, no center cutting possible since it's a ball core. YJ 4x4x4, pinmodded, fully sealed, the size of miniQJ would be ****ING AMAZING


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 7, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> sry my bad.



no need feel that way
POPBuying often make the same mistakes


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 7, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > sry my bad.
> ...



PopBuying is a mistake pit, seriously.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 7, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



Yeah, but can't complain since they provide a very large products...
The price is very competitive too 
But dont mention the shipping process, it might take weeks before the package beeing shipped


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 7, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > whitelynx_nivla said:
> ...



Hi, This is Jack from popbuying.com
Actually speaking, We are grateful for your supports although we still have 
a lot to improve.
Collecting status
Normally speaking, it takes 3-5 days to collect your orders, that depends. But
we have to deal with items out of stock such as this. Sometimes, we need more time to collect because we are middle-man who can't control the accurate time. All we should do is trying our best to push our suppliers to produce them in time.

Shipping process
Currently, we use Hongkong Post as our supplier which means that if packages are send to HongKong Post, all we have to do is waiting for the shipping info updated. It also happened to other websites like us.

Although the process which we can't control really exist, we will try harded to shorten the time. wish you all understanding.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 7, 2010)

Jack, please get more suppliers. I'm still waiting for you to send 8 different items I ordered over 6 weeks ago. Was an order for 12 different items and it took 6 weeks and several emails just to get a partial shipment of 4. If you're that much out of stock of so many items for such a long time, you're seriously doing something wrong and it's extremely frustrating.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 7, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Jack, please get more suppliers. I'm still waiting for you to send 8 different items I ordered over 6 weeks ago. Was an order for 12 different items and it took 6 weeks and several emails just to get a partial shipment of 4. If you're that much out of stock of so many items for such a long time, you're seriously doing something wrong and it's extremely frustrating.



Hi, StefanPochmann:
We are sorry about your situation.
What you suggest just give us a good guide to operate things like this.
Actually, we are contacting other suppliers for that.
Need sometime to clear all the things for the long-term relationship.
Thanks.
popbuying.com


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 7, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Jack, please get more suppliers. I'm still waiting for you to send 8 different items I ordered over 6 weeks ago. Was an order for 12 different items and it took 6 weeks and several emails just to get a partial shipment of 4. If you're that much out of stock of so many items for such a long time, you're seriously doing something wrong and it's extremely frustrating.



It could be said on the products' pages that they out of stock...So I dont wait 2 month for a cube.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 7, 2010)

ShengShou 2x2


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 7, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



Keep up the good work Jack. Haven't seen you around here for a long time, you must be very busy...


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, I've order 2 2x2 LL, and I'm waiting for them.

The question is, which 4x4, 5x5 and megaminx (for a begineer) do you recomend? I've read the last pages but for example couldn't find anyone with a "mini" ins his name... i would need de links if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 7, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> Hi, I've order 2 2x2 LL, and I'm waiting for them.
> 
> The question is, which 4x4, 5x5 and megaminx (for a begineer) do you recomend? I've read the last pages but for example couldn't find anyone with a "mini" ins his name... i would need de links if possible.
> 
> Thanks.



I like QJs
here's the SKU number
24168
24169
27441
27440
25075
25076
27443
27442
25077
25078

for 4x4x4, YJ has came up with a v-cube mech.
It's here : 26509

I dont like the YJ too much, because of the piracy, but many people says it's good.


----------



## jiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> Hi, I've order 2 2x2 LL, and I'm waiting for them.
> 
> The question is, which 4x4, 5x5 and megaminx (for a begineer) do you recomend? I've read the last pages but for example couldn't find anyone with a "mini" ins his name... i would need de links if possible.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Joe, here is the mini QJ 4x4 in black and white.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Joe,

In the very first post of this thread you find the direct links to all the cubes in the popbuying store.
There is also a list with the various names of the items.

To find out which are the best items you can use the search functions, there are a lot of threads about "best this", "best that" etc. etc.

And by the way:
*My order of last friday has already been shipped today*
24168 4x4x4 QJ 6CM Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black
24375 RBK 8-in-1 Sheet Magic IQ Test Cube Dark Color
25077 5x5x5 QJ PVC Sticker Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black
27236 QJ Frosted Pyramid Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black 
27662 MF8 SSQ 4-Layer Magic IQ Test Cube White ( black out of stock)


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 8, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > whitelynx_nivla said:
> ...



Thanks for your greetings.
I decide to show my face here more often to know
what kind of items you need, then make fast move to find them for you.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 8, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Thanks for your greetings.
> I decide to show my face here more often to know
> what kind of items you need, then make fast move to find them for you.



Hi Jack, i will be very pleased to buy black Yong Jun 3x3x3s and 4x4x4s.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, Rodrigo Piaggio:
I search what you want in our website, the link as following:
http://www.popbuying.com/search.pb/categry.0~keyword.YJ
Feel free to choose.
Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 8, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your greetings.
> ...



I don't think they exist.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, kprox1994:
3x3x3 YJ
http://www.popbuying.com/search.pb/categry.0~keyword.3x3x3 YJ
4x4x4 YJ
http://www.popbuying.com/search.pb/categry.0~keyword.4x4x4 YJ
Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Jack, thank you for your quick answer. I think there is no black body Young You 3x3 and 4x4 cubes produced so far.

Anyway it will be great if you can stock black body MF8 teraminx and C4Y 3x3x7.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 8, 2010)

could someone direct me to the following cubes on popbuying, im not sure about brand names on pb.

A5
A3f
Alpha V (if different from type a 5)
any other good 3x3s i should consider. 

I have an old (yellow core) type A, an FII and a C4Y and am looking for a better cube, I've pretty much fallen in love with woner's a3f and want one badly.


----------



## janelle (Apr 8, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> could someone direct me to the following cubes on popbuying, im not sure about brand names on pb.
> 
> A5
> A3f
> ...



Type A is Guo-jia (GJ). Just look for which type and color here. 
http://www.popbuying.com/products.pb/category.153


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 8, 2010)

You guys seem to wait a long time for your products to be shipped. My last 2 orders shipped in 2 days, and they replied my e-mail promptly. I'm a satisfied customer 

Note: I sent an e-mail to confirm my address on the first order and another to change my address on the second order so that might have something to do with the quick shipping


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 8, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> You guys seem to wait a long time for your products to be shipped. My last 2 orders shipped in 2 days, and they replied my e-mail promptly. I'm a satisfied customer
> 
> Note: I sent an e-mail to confirm my address on the first order and another to change my address on the second order so that might have something to do with the quick shipping



Well, I think it depends how many item you order.
For me, I always order around 20 items...so it took longer time to collect them all.
When I 1st try popbuying, I just ordered about 3 items, and they shipped them right away like you said


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 8, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> Hi, I've order 2 2x2 LL, and I'm waiting for them.
> 
> The question is, which 4x4, 5x5 and megaminx (for a begineer) do you recomend? I've read the last pages but for example couldn't find anyone with a "mini" ins his name... i would need de links if possible.
> 
> Thanks.





whitelynx_nivla said:


> I like QJs
> here's the SKU number
> 24168
> 24169
> ...





jiggy said:


> Hi Joe, here is the mini QJ 4x4 in black and white.



Thanks for the answers, I have chosen the items for my next cart.

But I still have a question, I'm from Argentina, and I couldn't understar the traslation from "mod", "modded" etc...
"If you want to mod it, it becomes the best 4x4x4 you can have!" It's like lubricate? :confused:

Thanks again.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 8, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> Joe Black said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I've order 2 2x2 LL, and I'm waiting for them.
> ...



No, it's already lubricated. Modding means modifying. You must glue or solder pins and sand down some inner pieces. It's not hard, but it takes a bit of your time.


----------



## dcrystalj (Apr 8, 2010)

which megaminx is better MF8 or QJ?


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 8, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Joe Black said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Black said:
> ...


Ahah, interesting, I had no idea. Is there any tutorial? In Spanish if possible, if not I'll have to manage my English  As you saw I don't have de "cube nomenclature" incorporated 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 8, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> Hi, I've order 2 2x2 LL, and I'm waiting for them.
> 
> The question is, which 4x4, 5x5 and megaminx (for a begineer) do you recomend? I've read the last pages but for example couldn't find anyone with a "mini" ins his name... i would need de links if possible.
> 
> Thanks.



I have a mini in my name...


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Apr 9, 2010)

I dont know if the Ghosthand 2s are this...

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GS_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_VVGOO_II_Natural_Color_(Speed_Edition)_-29047

Also, GET MORE COLORS!!!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Jack, maybe you can (MUST) edit the thread title when you make an promotion or another update. Actually the "updated february 10, 2010" title is not very motivating for people. Here, in this forum, you have a very good oportunity to catch clients. Take a real advantage. Don`t be lazy...


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks,Rodrigo Piaggio:
We realized this problem. Actually, we have no qualification to modify
the title of our sticky post. So, after this promotion, another promotion
thread will be opened.

Thanks any way.
Wish you guys support popbuying.com all the way.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 9, 2010)

No, I believe that is a yj 3x3


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 9, 2010)

Jack, will consider to selling the MF8 Megaminx II
It has larger and wider hook for both the corner and the edges.
So it less pops than the version I
Also here : http://shop.mf8.com.cn/goods.php?id=39
They sell them in stickers.
I would like to buy them as well if you can

Thanks


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 10, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Jack, will consider to selling the MF8 Megaminx II
> It has larger and wider hook for both the corner and the edges.
> So it less pops than the version I
> Also here : http://shop.mf8.com.cn/goods.php?id=39
> ...



Hi, Thanks for your suggestion.
We are working it to find for you.
Wait and see.
Thanks again
Popbuying.com


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 10, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > Jack, will consider to selling the MF8 Megaminx II
> ...



Woohoooo
yeah


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 10, 2010)

can you stock cubesmith 3x3x3 tiles?http://cubesmith.com/Tiles.htm


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 10, 2010)

Just buy them off CubeSmith!


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 10, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Just buy them off CubeSmith!



agree

Hey Jack
This puzzles looked fun
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=80
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=118
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=117

If you can find them, I'd like to buy maybe a couples of each color. 

Anway about the promo
What's actually XM brand?
I got 27337 the other day, and it happend to be the Diansheng brand tho.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 10, 2010)

Second one looks awesome! QJ 4x4x4 core!


----------



## Khartaras (Apr 10, 2010)

From the V-Cube 5x5x5 page: 


> Align 150 squares so that the colors match up on all *25* sides


lolque?


----------



## NeuwDk (Apr 10, 2010)

I would be really interested in buying a 3x3x7 or 3x3x5 Cube4you. I was about to order it from the cube4you site, but then i saw the shipment costs, and I (to be honest) didn't wanna pay that much for it to be shipped. So kinda hoped you'd stock it


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 11, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Just buy them off CubeSmith!
> ...



Your requests are collected.
Will keep you informed when we find them.
Thanks.
popbuying.com


----------



## Stefan (Apr 11, 2010)

NeuwDk said:


> I would be really interested in buying a 3x3x7 or 3x3x5 Cube4you. I was about to order it from the cube4you site, but then i saw the shipment costs, and I (to be honest) didn't wanna pay that much for it to be shipped. So kinda hoped you'd stock it



How much is "that much"?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 11, 2010)

Jack, is the Black YJ 5x5x5 "Upgrade Edition" the same as the White Yj 5x5x5 "Spring Edition?"

I mean mechanism-wise, since the names are different.


----------



## NeuwDk (Apr 11, 2010)

@ StefanPochmann:
I just checked it, and now they do AIR Mail, so it's $5 now(which is nice), but last time I checked it was $24, and that would be more than the cube I was to order.


----------



## Neppo (Apr 11, 2010)

Is the mf8 megaminx the second version?

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...cker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black-26346


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 12, 2010)

are the qj timers accuarate?


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 12, 2010)

yes


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 12, 2010)

so they go the same speed as a speedstacks, right?


----------



## dcrystalj (Apr 12, 2010)

why did i get a 10%bonus un buying also other cubes??

well it's really nice =)


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 13, 2010)

*Popbuying Promotion Thread(Updated on 19th April, 2010)*

Hi:
New Promotion Plan as follows:
Promotion A
The Coupon valid for all cubes in Popbuying.com(Available for just one day)
CodeOPBUYINGFORALLCUBES
Starting Date:00:00:00, 21st April, 2010(Hongkong Time)
Expire Date: 23:59:59, 21st April, 2010(Hongkong Time)

Promotion B
Discount for the new cube in Popbuying.com
SKU:29234
Discount:10%
CodeOPBUYING29234
Starting Date:00:00:00, 20th April, 2010(Hongkong Time)
Expire Date: 23:59:59, 25th April, 2010(Hongkong Time)
You can collect your wants in this thread for next promotion plan:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20386

Thanks.
popbuying.com


----------



## jiggy (Apr 13, 2010)

Quick links for those who are lazy:

25567 (LanLan 2x2 Black)
25568 (LanLan 2x2 White)

Thanks Jack, I'm sure this will be a popular promotion!


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 13, 2010)

please stok this Jack
Known as the Ghost Hand II
http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=50

It's edges should looked like this
http://speedcubes.net/images/50/edge.jpg


----------



## Stefan (Apr 13, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> please stok this Jack
> Known as the Ghost Hand II
> http://www.tndtoys.com.cn/athena/offerdetail/sale/tndcn-1033660-359989858.html



Look at the center and center cap in the second picture. Looks more llike this 2003A:
http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=28


----------



## coinman (Apr 13, 2010)

I only got a few of the cubes i ordered in the mail today, did they miss to pack everything or will the rest follow?


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

your shipment is most likely a partial shipment. They do it when one or two products are slowing the rest down (in the aspect of how fast they collect products from the warehouse/dealer/wholesaler [same thing?])


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > please stok this Jack
> ...



yeah...i just noticed that now...
whew...the name of chinese cube is really a mess...
Thanks for the info, i'll edit my post


----------



## Akuma (Apr 14, 2010)

Dear popbuying.

It has come to my attention that you are selling fake Nintendo DS Flash Cards.

The two AceKards you sell here and here are sadly cheap clones that do not work properly or run at all with the latest official firmware.

Please re-stock with real proper cards.
You can detect which ones are fake in this page.

Cheers.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 14, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Dear popbuying.
> 
> It has come to my attention that you are selling fake Nintendo DS Flash Cards.
> 
> ...



Sorry for any inconvenience.
We have checked that.
Thanks.
popbuying.com


----------



## carl (Apr 14, 2010)

Jack, buy this http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=50


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 15, 2010)

carl said:


> Jack, buy this http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=50



Thanks for your advise.
But, actually, right now,
Our supplier can supply this items with not-so-good quality.
So, we have to find another supplier to make sure the quality.
Will keep you informed.

Popbuying.com


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 15, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Jack, will consider to selling the MF8 Megaminx II
> It has larger and wider hook for both the corner and the edges.
> So it less pops than the version I
> Also here : http://shop.mf8.com.cn/goods.php?id=39
> ...



http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...ker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189
thanks jack
I'll be ordering this soon when my Haiyan Cube order shipped


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 15, 2010)

What? No white?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 16, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> What? No white?



Thanks.
we will keep you informed.

Popbuying.com


----------



## Samania (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks for the guide ill buy some sooner or later


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Apr 16, 2010)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x2_LL_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Transparent_-28996
Does anyone know if this has a spring system?

Also, the already assembled Haiyans cube was a beast idea.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 16, 2010)

My April 3rd order came in today.

That QJ tiled 5x5x5x is *heavy*
And what on earth am I going to with a 4 layer Square-1?
My own fault though; didn't pay enough attention when selecting items...


----------



## bobso2 (Apr 16, 2010)

hi guys,

I just received my order a few minutes ago,

I've ordered 3 cubes: Sheng en 3x3, Type C 3x3 and a mini diansheng 3x3

everything was alright except that my type C was not included

link: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GB_Full_Sealed_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27438

I know it is sold out, but this was a week after I ordered my cubes

I've already e-mailed popbuying and I am waiting for response.

Does anyone here have had this problem too? and how was the problem solved?

thanks, Boaz


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 16, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x2_LL_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Transparent_-28996
> Does anyone know if this has a spring system?
> 
> Also, the already assembled Haiyans cube was a beast idea.


mine just shipped today
hopefully I can give you review about next week.
i hope it's screws and spring just like the other black and white based color. 



Cubenovice said:


> My April 3rd order came in today.
> 
> That QJ tiled 5x5x5x is *heavy*
> And what on earth am I going to with a 4 layer Square-1?
> My own fault though; didn't pay enough attention when selecting items...


My super square-1 only completes my collection. I even dont dare to scramble it 



bobso2 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I just received my order a few minutes ago,
> 
> ...


Hm, they will wait until restock...
Or if it takes weeks, maybe they can refund you.
Hoping the best solution for you


----------



## kanye142 (Apr 16, 2010)

hi are there any recommendable megaminxs on popbuying?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 17, 2010)

kanye142 said:


> hi are there any recommendable megaminxs on popbuying?



Hi, maybe it's weekend time right now.
Therefore, we give your some choices to choose in popbuying.com:
1 The following listed are our top 10 sales 
25567
27101
25568
27089
26651
26819
26822
26509
28303
25533

2 Maybe you have your favorites. Then go to this link:
http://www.popbuying.com/products.pb/category.13

3 Or you can keep your eyes on our NEW ARRIVALs.
Actually, Magic Cubes items update faster than other categories.

Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## bobso2 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Jack, 

You say That they will refund me or zend it afterwards
when they have it in stock again

do you know when they will be stocked again?

What is The limit of waiting before they refund me?

I just want to say that I don't like it The way it goes...

,Boaz


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 17, 2010)

Is this thread just a big solicitation for PopBuying? Don't get me wrong, the prices seem good, but I just feel like this is a thread made to be an advertisement, especially because the thread _creator_'s ID is PopBuyingJack?

Just a thought...


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 17, 2010)

bobso2 said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> You say That they will refund me or zend it afterwards
> when they have it in stock again
> ...



Hi:
We are apologized for any inconvenience.
Refer to your problem,
you'd better send me email
or send your request to:
support.popbuying.com to follow your problem.
Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## Muesli (Apr 17, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> Is this thread just a big solicitation for PopBuying? Don't get me wrong, the prices seem good, but I just feel like this is a thread made to be an advertisement, especially because the thread _creator_'s ID is PopBuyingJack?
> 
> Just a thought...


This thread is here because Popbuying needs a lot of explanation.


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 17, 2010)

My popbuying order tracking status has been changed to "Do *partial* shipment".
Is it because they are out of stock or something? How can I know which are the cubes they'll be sending me?


----------



## janelle (Apr 17, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> My popbuying order tracking status has been changed to "Do *partial* shipment".
> Is it because they are out of stock or something? How can I know which are the cubes they'll be sending me?



It's most likely that they are out of stock of one of your items. It should say on the notes side which SKUs didn't send. Try this order tracking page. 

http://www.popbuying.com/ordertracking.pb


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 17, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Quick links for those who are lazy:
> 
> 25567 (LanLan 2x2 Black)
> 25568 (LanLan 2x2 White)
> ...



Actually, right now, it's not as popular as we two think.
We need another try.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you know when you'll be getting more of these?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 17, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Do you know when you'll be getting more of these?



We are searching a new supplier to provide this.
But, it need some time.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## guitardude7241 (Apr 17, 2010)

ever thought of maybe having a random, secret, one day sale? like, say the sale day will be between may 1st - may 7th. you don't announce when the sale is, but you announce when the week the sale can be.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x7_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-29234

DAYUM! I'M buying one! CHeaper than on C4U!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 17, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x7_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-29234
> 
> DAYUM! I'M buying one! CHeaper than on C4U!



Good choice.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x5_MHZ_Intelligence_Magic_Cube_White-29235

popbuying FTW!!! =)


----------



## bobso2 (Apr 18, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> bobso2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack,
> ...



Hi Jack,

I e-mailed to [email protected] and spoke with Emma

The problem is solved, my cube is on its way to my home 

They sended my other two cubes a week earlier, because the third cube would slow them down to its way to my home

That's actually quite nice 

I was worried about nothing, sorry for the commotion

By the way, thanks for the awesome cubes!


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 18, 2010)

wow, my order got shipped out of popbuying within two days...


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> wow, my order got shipped out of popbuying within two days...


lucky!!!! but then again my first order shipped in 1 day!!


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 18, 2010)

too bad, its not appearing at HK post ATM, but whatever, no rush. its mostly replacement stuff (eg., cubes i have, but more suitable for SpeedSolving. 
Mini QJ 4x4 replaces my ES 4x4 (where i have messed up teh tensions  )
LanLan 2x2 might replace my awesome (but loose) ES 2x2
MF8 sq-1 because i lost a piece.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the support.
We will try our best to birng you our best service no matter how hard it maybe.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 19, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> ever thought of maybe having a random, secret, one day sale? like, say the sale day will be between may 1st - may 7th. you don't announce when the sale is, but you announce when the week the sale can be.



Thanks for your advise.
Actually, we are planning to do that.
Making a promtion list to let you know when it will start, giving you enough time to prapare for our promotion.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 19, 2010)

*New Promotion Plan(Updated on 19th April, 2010)*

New Promotion Plan as follows:
Promotion A
The Coupon valid for all cubes in Popbuying.com(Available for just one day)
CodeOPBUYINGFORALLCUBES
Starting Date:00:00:00, 21st April, 2010(Hongkong Time)
Expire Date: 23:59:59, 21st April, 2010(Hongkong Time)

Promotion B
Discount for the new cube in Popbuying.com
SKU:29234
Discount:10%
CodeOPBUYING29234
Starting Date:00:00:00, 20th April, 2010(Hongkong Time)
Expire Date: 23:59:59, 25th April, 2010(Hongkong Time)


----------



## Jai (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/difference.html?p1=102 - Just a little guide for anyone who plans on buying cubes on April 21.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 19, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> New Promotion Plan as follows:
> Promotion A
> The Coupon valid for all cubes in Popbuying.com(Available for just one day)
> CodeOPBUYINGFORALLCUBES
> ...



I just bought the MHZ 3x3x7  Let's hope a friend wants one too


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 19, 2010)

It's now time to buy your 3x3x7


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 19, 2010)

with that coupon you can get a very cheap lanlan


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 19, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> with that coupon you can get a very cheap lanlan



zomg, you're right! 2 dollar lanlan?!


----------



## Thompson (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...ker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189

Is this the new model MF8 megaminx?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 19, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> New Promotion Plan as follows:
> Promotion A
> The Coupon valid for all cubes in Popbuying.com(Available for just one day)
> CodeOPBUYINGFORALLCUBES
> ...



Which is the disccount here?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 20, 2010)

The secret will exposed when you try it.

Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 20, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> The secret will exposed when you try it.
> 
> Thanks.
> Popbuying.com



Nice. I think many people will, at least, check the promotion that day. I have planned to buy somo stuff i need/want, so, if the promotion is god...


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 20, 2010)

Dudes, I ordered a YJ 5x5x5, DaYan Octahedron (DIY), LanLan 222 and a 3x3x7 MHZ and it's been processed and ship IN ONE DAY


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 20, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Dudes, I ordered a YJ 5x5x5, DaYan Octahedron (DIY), LanLan 222 and a 3x3x7 MHZ and it's been processed and ship IN ONE DAY


It took 18 days to ship my order


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a question about the time zones... I'm from Argentina, -3, Honk Kong appears as "same time" but it is +12 no? 
So, if I want to get the discount, I should order from 9 in the morning (of the 20th) to 9 in the morning too, but of the 21st (all in Argentinian time).

Am I right? Can someone corroborate this?
And, can I use a coupon several times?

Thanks.

Edit.
I think I'm wrong. Just tell me if this page is right http://www.horlogeparlante.com/spanish/china_hong_kong_97.php


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 20, 2010)

How many days might it take to ship to India after it says "Partial shipment in progress"?


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 21, 2010)

cant wait to order my cubes!!

also about the promotion a; on speedsolving it says availible for 1 day but on popbuying it says april 18- april 21. which one is right?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 21, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> cant wait to order my cubes!!


Then don't?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 21, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Dudes, I ordered a YJ 5x5x5, DaYan Octahedron (DIY), LanLan 222 and a 3x3x7 MHZ and it's been processed and ship IN ONE DAY



WTF? It's been 2 3/7 weeks and the email said 3-7 DAYS yet my order hasn't arrived (FII, AV, Hiayan)


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 21, 2010)

dont worry.... its happened to all of us


----------



## PCwizCube (Apr 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Dudes, I ordered a YJ 5x5x5, DaYan Octahedron (DIY), LanLan 222 and a 3x3x7 MHZ and it's been processed and ship IN ONE DAY
> ...


It maybe be because of the recent volcano. Maybe flights are getting back on now or something.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 21, 2010)

Emergency 

Some airports are closed, due to the smokes and ashes from the Iceland's volcano to other countries over the Europe.
So, the packages to Europe countries will be delayed and slower than normal.
Please be kindly understand. 

Popbuying.com


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 21, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



also it depends on what kind of item and how much he bought.
some items are not in stock, and if you buy alot, it has bigger chance that it will take several days to collect all the products.

hope the weather in europe get better soon


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 21, 2010)

So when does this new coupon start, and what does it do? and is the shipping to America still normal??


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 21, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> So when does this new coupon start, and what does it do? and is the shipping to America still normal??



We have normal promotion every week at an unregular time to attract you all the time.
Refer to the special offer, such as discounts for all cubes, It depends.

So, what you should do is keeping your eyes on our sticky post:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18162
Surprises are always at handy.

P.S America is far away from Iceland. Don't worry about the smokes and ashes.

Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 21, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > So when does this new coupon start, and what does it do? and is the shipping to America still normal??
> ...



haha Yeah America is just out of reach. lol. 
Hey what about the other coupon? What's da new cube?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 21, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > jackdexter75 said:
> ...



Keey our eyes on popbuying.com and our sticky post.
Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## Stefan (Apr 21, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> So when does this new coupon start, and what does it do?



When you asked, it had been working already for like at least a day.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 21, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > So when does this new coupon start, and what does it do?
> ...



Yeah, I didn't know though.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 21, 2010)

coupon expired =(


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 22, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> coupon expired =(



Coupon for one-day use.
Another one is coming the way.
Please pay attention to that.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 22, 2010)

Have you gotten the new mold for the Alpha V


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 22, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Have you gotten the new mold for the Alpha V



Would you please give us the link or picture that you want
in order to confirm the final version?

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## jiggy (Apr 22, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > Have you gotten the new mold for the Alpha V
> ...


I don't believe the new mold is out yet, is it? According to Hia Yan Zhuang's last post, he should have recieved the new molds two days ago, but he's going to test them before they are released to the public. I expect this will take a week at least, perhaps more if he requests another change. Keep your eyes on the forum, I'm sure Hia Yan Zhuang will let us know when the new mould is out.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2010)

PopBuyingJack -

I have a question about your GJ 3rd Gens. 

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...st_Cube_Component_Pieces_3rd_Gen_Black_-27446 

The picture for that one shows sealed construction- The AIII-f (correct guys?)

This one says sealed construction in the name, but the pictures show hollow construction, with caps 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/..._Sealed_Construction_Kits_3rd_Gen_Black-24563

Which one is the error?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 22, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> PopBuyingJack -
> 
> I have a question about your GJ 3rd Gens.
> 
> ...



Hi:
Would you please explain what you want to say?
I have seen two same links.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 22, 2010)

Parital shipment in progress from a week now. How long will it take to reach India?


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 22, 2010)

Jack, could you get this cube in white plastic? 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...st_Cube_Component_Pieces_3rd_Gen_Black_-27446


----------



## Mastersonian (Apr 22, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> PopBuyingJack -
> 
> I have a question about your GJ 3rd Gens.
> 
> ...



Lol, look closer. The pictures have hollow cubies.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 22, 2010)

Mastersonian said:


> Rpotts said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack -
> ...



agree
it's the original Alpha (III), not the Alpha (IIIF)


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 22, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> Parital shipment in progress from a week now. How long will it take to reach India?



the shipping to Indonesia took about 10 - 15 days
so I think it will be the same for you...


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Mastersonian said:
> 
> 
> > Rpotts said:
> ...



Sorry, I accidentally posted identical links last night. Popbuyingjack - please check these links. They are both for GJ 3rd Gens. The top link pictures show sealed construction (no caps on edges). However, the bottom link has SEALED CONSTRUCTION in the title, but it's pictures show hollow construction. I believe the photos simply need to be swapped but I want to make sure before I order one.

Thanks


----------



## Mastersonian (Apr 22, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > Mastersonian said:
> ...



I believe you may need your eyes checked.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2010)

?? The second link says sealed construction but the 3rd pic shows edges with caps?? :confused: Woner agreed with me that the pics were wrong.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 23, 2010)

We are now investigating it.
Will keep you guys informed.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 23, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> We are now investigating it.
> Will keep you guys informed.
> Thanks
> 
> Popbuying.com



You should buy the black MHZ 3x3x7. and the black DaYan Octahedral DIY kit!

That whould be tasty...

Oh, by the way, I posted a complaint on PopBuying, because I'm missing stickers on a Square-1 I bought. It has been 18 days and I have still no answer. (the email I use for identification on your website is [email protected] net) 

Thanks!


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > We are now investigating it.
> ...



You can contact us support team to solve the problems, but complaints are not the only way.
Right?

Popbuying.com


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 23, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...



That was a word mistake of mine. I went in the support thing to contact you. I just did not choose the word right  (French Canadian Noob Here)


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> That was a word mistake of mine. I went in the support thing to contact you. I just did not choose the word right  (French Canadian Noob Here)



lol, NNNOOOOOOOBBB!!!

i hope my sq 1 comes with stickers...


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 23, 2010)

The coupon doesn't work for me.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 23, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> The coupon doesn't work for me.



That's because the coupon doesn't start to valid at this time.
Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 23, 2010)

Jack, could you try to get this cube in white plastic? 
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Component_Pieces_3rd_Gen_Black_-27446


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 23, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > Jack, could you try to get this cube in white plastic?
> ...



S***!!!!! I'm going to hav to get it from C4U then!!!! I hate that store!!!!


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 23, 2010)

just get the new AIII i think you can get it in white, and the only difference is it doesn't have edge caps and is better in every way.


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 23, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> just get the new AIII i think you can get it in white, and the only difference is it doesn't have edge caps and is better in every way.



NO, I'm trying to get as many different DIY types as I can, and that's the next one I'm trying to get. There is one catch, I HATE black puzles. That's why I was going to have to order from C4U. That retard James took it off his site though 

Edit: XD XD XD I found 1 site that still sells it!!!!


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 24, 2010)

aren't alpha v better than alpha iii anyway?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 24, 2010)

Mastersonian said:


> Rpotts said:
> 
> 
> > whitelynx_nivla said:
> ...



Please check that pictures below:


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 24, 2010)

please tell me that promotion A is 10% and not really 1%


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> please tell me that promotion A is 10% and not really 1%



The dicount is changing always.
Maybe this time is 1% , while 5% next time.
Be patient.
Popbuying.com


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 24, 2010)

I should've waited for the black MHZ 3x3x7 to come out before buying the white one


----------



## jiggy (Apr 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> please tell me that promotion A is 10% and not really 1%


Jack doesn't have to give us any discount at all! As he says, there are new offers all the time, if you don't like this one, wait a while and maybe you'll like the next one. I personally, have little interest in promotion B, perhaps the next one will be something I find more appealing. I'll keep my eye on the post and see.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 24, 2010)

jiggy said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > please tell me that promotion A is 10% and not really 1%
> ...



Thanks for the support.
Anyway, we will provide several plans for promotions.
Pay attention to that.
Popbuying.com


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Jack for posting those pictures, it cleared up my concerns. Now, ordering time.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 24, 2010)

jiggy said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > please tell me that promotion A is 10% and not really 1%
> ...



you don't seem to get what i'm saying, that is _10 cents_ off of a 10 dollar purchase, thats not even worth entering the code for the discount


----------



## Parity (Apr 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Don't then.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 24, 2010)

Parity said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...


i already said i wouldn't, why do you need to tell me not to do something i already implied i wasn't going to do


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i already said i wouldn't, why do you need to tell me not to do something i already implied i wasn't going to do



He's just saying that you really shouldn't complain about Popbuying giving a 1% promotion because it's ungrateful and whiny. If you don't think it's worth your time, there is no need to be rude to Jack about it on the forum.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 24, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> aren't alpha v better than alpha iii anyway?



Just received Alpha 3, and it sucks balls after assembling, and lubing... Not broken in at all yet, but it's not mine so I don't care  Stickers seem to be nice quality though!


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 25, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > aren't alpha v better than alpha iii anyway?
> ...


i rest my case


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Jack, can you get this puzzles for the store?:

3-Fold Hexagonal Prism:







3x3x3 Rhombohedron Cube:






4-axis Dodecahedron (12 Faces):


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 25, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Thanks Jack for posting those pictures, it cleared up my concerns. Now, ordering time.



You are welcome anyway.
Although no perfect work, we still try to be there.
Any questions, let me know.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 25, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> Hi Jack, can you get this puzzles for the store?:
> 
> 3-Fold Hexagonal Prism:
> 
> ...



Hi:
Your picture are collected in our files.
After confirm that. we will tell you about that.
Thanks for your pictures.

Popbuying.com


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey, Jack,

I'm pretty sure this has been mentioned before, but could you show picture of the individual edge and corner peices for all cubes, so we could identify the cubes??

AND: under GS, the VVGOO-II's belong under YJ.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 25, 2010)

could you please have a discount for http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Professional_Fast_Flyingcup_Timer-24712.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 26, 2010)

You guys should stock Edison cubes because TriBox is going to stop selling them. There are many people who are interested in buying one.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 26, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> You guys should stock Edison cubes because TriBox is going to stop selling them. There are many people who are interested in buying one.



We informe our suppliers to check this kind of cubes.
Will keep you informed.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 26, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> You guys should stock Edison cubes because TriBox is going to stop selling them. There are many people who are interested in buying one.



Just buy one from HelpCube on youtube. they are cheaper from him anyway


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 27, 2010)

New promotion plan updated.
Just try it for surprises.

Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 27, 2010)

QJ Pyramid Shape Triangle Magic IQ Test Cube
QJ Frosted Pyramid Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black
QJ Plastic Sticker Triangle Pyramid Magic Cube White

There are three different QJ pyraminxes, does anyone have them? Is the tiled one and the "Frosted" one the same, just with different stickers? And is the other one with weird stickers different. Anyone have all three?

Thanks.

Edit: Also, in your opinion, which is the best for speedsolving?


----------



## Carrot (Apr 27, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> QJ Pyramid Shape Triangle Magic IQ Test Cube
> QJ Frosted Pyramid Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black
> QJ Plastic Sticker Triangle Pyramid Magic Cube White
> 
> ...



1st: QJ with tiles
2nd: QJ with stickers (this one in white is the WR avg pyraminx xD)
3rd: DX... I don't know if that has a proper brandname.. it turns like it has no friction... so too fast for me 

my opinion...: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=354265#post354265


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 27, 2010)

*pssst* The Second one is the best (Hint Hint)


----------



## Carrot (Apr 27, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> *pssst* The Second one is the best (Hint Hint)



I didn't say that xD


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok my tracking status says "Package shipped".
Does that mean package is shipped from Hong Kong or has it already reached India?


----------



## jiggy (Apr 27, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> Ok my tracking status says "Package shipped".
> Does that mean package is shipped from Hong Kong or has it already reached India?


That means that popbuying have dispatched your package. First it will need to get to the Hong Kong post service, then they will send it to your country's postal service and they will send it on to you.

If your order was expensive enough -or if you paid for one- you should have a tracking number (this will be right next to where it said "Package Shipped" and will look something like RB155844489HK). 

Take your tracking code and enter it here. When the HK postal service has it, they will say (this could take a day or two). They will also say when they have dispatched it to your country (this step will also take a few days as it's going through customs and _flying through the freaking air, across the freaking world!!_).

When the HK post service say it's in your county, you can sometimes track it there using your own postal service's website. In the UK, this step takes something like two working days.

If you don't have a tracking number, wait patiently and one day you'll get a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Apr 27, 2010)

My Order came in yesterday: 

YJ 5x5 Black: World's better than my v5. to be honest, the outer layers are better than my YJ 4x4.

Kanen KM-780 headset - Works great and looks nice. It was only 10 bucks, too!


----------



## Dankeeen (Apr 27, 2010)

Can you get the corner turning octahedron in the store?


----------



## Tortin (Apr 27, 2010)

The coupons aren't working for me.
And does popbuying stock C-IIs?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wanna ask: has anybody in Europe received any cubes from Popbuying recently? My package was listed as shipped about 3 weeks ago and I know it would've been delayed due to the volcano eruption, but since planes are flying again since last week I was expecting it to arrive this week.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 29, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Just wanna ask: has anybody in Europe received any cubes from Popbuying recently? My package was listed as shipped about 3 weeks ago and I know it would've been delayed due to the volcano eruption, but since planes are flying again since last week I was expecting it to arrive this week.



Hi:
We are sorry about any delayed shippments.
Due to the vocalno ashes and smokes, some airports were closed then. So, all the packages had to be stored in mainland China besides Hongkong warehouses. When it reopened, the different warehouses should be dealt with one by one, at the same time, we can't influence the regularly shipping packages. It must take some time. But don't worry about that.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 29, 2010)

Dear Customers,
Our office will be closed on May 1st-2nd and recovered on 3rd. 
All packages collected on April 30 will be shipped on May 3rd. 
Sorry for the delay and hope you understand.
Happy May Day!


P.S Currently the flight from Hong Kong to European countries 
has not been officially resumed, which causes the delay of packages processing. 
Please wait patiently until further notice. 
And we feel terribly Sorry for your long time waiting. 
But hope you understand.

Popbuying


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Promotion B
> Discount for the new cube in Popbuying.com
> SKU:29359
> Discount:5%
> ...


This doesn't fit into the redemption code box. It cuts off the last two letters.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 29, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Promotion B
> ...


We do not know what you mean by cut off the last two letters, but 
after we tried, it worked ok, please check our pictures enclosed for you.
Then, check your account.
If still any questions, let us know.
Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...



What did you type into the redemption code box. When I try typing POPBUYINGCUBESKIUJHEGE into the coupon box, it wouldn't let me type the GE on the end, because it wouldn't fit in the box. When trying to recreate the error, try using this coupon, because I am pretty sure it is too long to fit in the box.

Edit: sorry that I confused you, I typed the wrong coupon into my first post. I meant POPBUYINGCUBESKIUJHEGE not POPBUYINGKJIYEHGDS. POPBUYINGCUBESKIUJHEGE is longer than the other.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 29, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> P.S Currently the flight from Hong Kong to European countries
> has not been officially resumed, which causes the delay of packages processing.
> Please wait patiently until further notice.
> And we feel terribly Sorry for your long time waiting.
> ...



Damn, they're still not flying? Please do update us when they do start delivering packages again. I really hope no packages get lost in this delivery chaos


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 29, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Actually, We copy that code instead of typing it. So, no mistakes will happen.

Popbuying.com


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Actually, We copy that code instead of typing it. So, no mistakes will happen.
> 
> Popbuying.com



Urghhhh, I am copy and pasting too, I just didn't want to type that, because I thought it might be confusing. The error I'm having is promotion B is 18 letters long, which fits in the box fine, so the test you did was the wrong test. Promotion C has 22 letters, and does not fit in the box, because it is two characters too long.


----------



## BrunoAD (Apr 29, 2010)

I have been wanting to purchase some items, but the SEARCH option is not working, so I gave up and ordered somewhere else.
I believe you will lose much business until you get this fixed.


----------



## jiggy (Apr 29, 2010)

BrunoAD said:


> I have been wanting to purchase some items, but the SEARCH option is not working, so I gave up and ordered somewhere else.
> I believe you will lose much business until you get this fixed.


Search function works fine for me. For example, a search for "4x4". I don't think there's any issue on popbuying's end.

EDIT:


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> sorry that I confused you, I typed the wrong coupon into my first post. I meant POPBUYINGCUBESKIUJHEGE not POPBUYINGKJIYEHGDS. POPBUYINGCUBESKIUJHEGE is longer than the other.



Sorry, but this worked fine for me also. I typed (Ctrl+V really) in POPBUYINGCUBESKIUJHEGE and...



Spoiler


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 29, 2010)

Yay!!
The so called Lan Lan 4x4x4 Trijaber and the Lan Lan Rhombic Dodecahedron Skewb (this is what I called for one of the new Lan Lan puzzle) are available in PopBuying.

Well, there's also the other puzzle. It's a barrel Shape, but dont look too interesting.

Thanks Jack. Keep up the good work.
I've place my new order, please ship them soon (hopefully before next week )


----------



## carl (Apr 29, 2010)

Jack, popbuying have a Haiyan Memory Cube?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 30, 2010)

BrunoAD said:


> I have been wanting to purchase some items, but the SEARCH option is not working, so I gave up and ordered somewhere else.
> I believe you will lose much business until you get this fixed.



We are apologized for any inconvenience.
Would you please tell us what kind of problems that you met?
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 30, 2010)

i was sent a replacement QJ timer that was shipped on april 6th, and i have not recieved it yet, does this have something to do with the volcano in iceland? i live in the USA


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 30, 2010)

carl said:


> Jack, popbuying have a Haiyan Memory Cube?



Hi:
You'd better show me a picture 
to confirm that one.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 30, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Yay!!
> The so called Lan Lan 4x4x4 Trijaber and the Lan Lan Rhombic Dodecahedron Skewb (this is what I called for one of the new Lan Lan puzzle) are available in PopBuying.
> 
> Well, there's also the other puzzle. It's a barrel Shape, but dont look too interesting.
> ...



You are welcome.
We are always trying our best.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 30, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i was sent a replacement QJ timer that was shipped on april 6th, and i have not recieved it yet, does this have something to do with the volcano in iceland? i live in the USA



Hi:
Maybe it's the chain reaction that causes your package late.
But, we believe that the packages to USA are much easier.
Wish your patience.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 30, 2010)

carl said:


> Jack, popbuying have a Haiyan Memory Cube?



28303
28302
Is this what you want?

Popbuying.com


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 30, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Yay!!
> The so called Lan Lan 4x4x4 Trijaber and the Lan Lan Rhombic Dodecahedron Skewb (this is what I called for one of the new Lan Lan puzzle) are available in PopBuying.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Apr 30, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > Yay!!
> > The so called Lan Lan 4x4x4 Trijaber and the Lan Lan Rhombic Dodecahedron Skewb (this is what I called for one of the new Lan Lan puzzle) are available in PopBuying.



Thanks for post the picture for us.

Popbuying.com


----------



## Konsta (Apr 30, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Just wanna ask: has anybody in Europe received any cubes from Popbuying recently? My package was listed as shipped about 3 weeks ago and I know it would've been delayed due to the volcano eruption, but since planes are flying again since last week I was expecting it to arrive this week.



I just got the rest of my order that I bought 30.12.2009 2 days ago. 
(it got lost in the hong kong post)
But usually what I've experienced it takes 1-4 weeks. And if there are loads of packages waiting, it can take longer than usual.


----------



## Neppo (Apr 30, 2010)

Are u gonna sell this in the future?

http://cube4you.com/cube4you-gasassisted-3x3x3-cube-with-cubesmith-sticker-diykit-p-166.html


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 30, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> BrunoAD said:
> 
> 
> > I have been wanting to purchase some items, but the SEARCH option is not working, so I gave up and ordered somewhere else.
> ...



maybe because the naming on the popbuying is too confusing...
lot of the puzzles there didn't named corectly...

but i dont complaint since popbuying doesn't only provide puzzle items. And also popbuying already categorized them in one directory to make tem easier to be browsed.

Things always can be improved, but I like it so far 
Keep up the good work Jack.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 30, 2010)

finally got my order that was shipped on april 6th  , usually it only takes about a week for shipping, but this time it actually got processed quick and shipped slow


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 1, 2010)

Neppo said:


> Are u gonna sell this in the future?
> 
> http://cube4you.com/cube4you-gasassisted-3x3x3-cube-with-cubesmith-sticker-diykit-p-166.html



We have collected your link for reference.
Wait for the good news.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 1, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > BrunoAD said:
> ...



Actually, our first step is to make a category for you to choose the MAGIC CUBE.
Then we will improve to change the name into the real one.
It gonna be some time for us.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> finally got my order that was shipped on april 6th  , usually it only takes about a week for shipping, but this time it actually got processed quick and shipped slow



Sometimes that's because of the unstock of some items.
Generally, we will try our best to push the warehouse packed
all the packages as quickly as possible.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## bigbee99 (May 1, 2010)

my _orders_ shipped in one day, and came in one week, I was really surprised.


----------



## dcrystalj (May 1, 2010)

is these LL 2x3x3 (http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x3x3_LL_IQ_Test_Magic_Cube_Black-29508) better than previous 2*3*3???


----------



## oprah62 (May 2, 2010)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....ube_Component_Pieces_Transparent_Purple-26315

what type diy is this?

and when i ordered and a week ltr it says partial shipment. jack what does this mean?


----------



## janelle (May 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> and when i ordered and a week ltr it says partial shipment. jack what does this mean?



Partial shipment means that they didn't ship everything that you order. If you check on this tracking page it should tell you the SKUs of what didn't ship. 

http://www.popbuying.com/ordertracking.pb


----------



## janelle (May 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



Well it's not that bad. I got the regular size one and it's better than the mini in my opinion. Yes the Mini C is good for OH, but it can also be a main speed cube. It was mine 'til I got the C-II. It's only 3 because the other cubes in my order I already received. So those were the cubes that were missing in my initial package. 

But I really feel like we're hijacking the thread xP If you really have any more questions just PM me.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 2, 2010)

Yes, PMs are an excellent idea.


----------



## oprah62 (May 2, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## janelle (May 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Yes, PMs are an excellent idea.



Yeah, I should have stopped it a couple of post ago. I apologize.


----------



## oprah62 (May 2, 2010)

Sorry this is my first day so yah


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 2, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Dear Customers,
> Our office will be closed on May 1st-2nd and recovered on 3rd.
> All packages collected on April 30 will be shipped on May 3rd.
> Sorry for the delay and hope you understand.
> ...



Hello,
I made an order from your site about a week ago(on the 26th of April)(this is my first order from your site by the way)
My order shipped about 6 hours after my order was completed, so I was very happy about that.( I ordered 2 FII 3x3s )
I just wanted to ask you, will the shipping to my house be affected by this postponed flight?
The shipping address is in Greece by the way...

Thank you in advance


----------



## cincyaviation (May 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Sorry this is my first day so yah



thats not an excuse


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 2, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x5_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Green-29400
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x5_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Purple-29399

i think this items are wrong.
The picture and name didn't match correctly.
The picture is 3x3x3s
also the pricing is way to fishy...only $9 for a 3x3x5

please check Jack.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 2, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x5_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Green-29400
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x5_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Purple-29399
> 
> i think this items are wrong.
> ...


Ahhh...****. I was about to buy the purple one  I tought it was nice that it was cheaper than black!


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 3, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....ube_Component_Pieces_Transparent_Purple-26315
> 
> what type diy is this?
> 
> and when i ordered and a week ltr it says partial shipment. jack what does this mean?



PARIAL SHIPPMENT means that some items in your order are shipped this next, leaving the others to be shipped at the second time when it is collected.

Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 3, 2010)

janelle said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > and when i ordered and a week ltr it says partial shipment. jack what does this mean?
> ...



Thanks for explaining that for us.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 3, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Customers,
> ...



Hi:
We have replied you in your PM.
Please check it.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 3, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x5_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Green-29400
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x5_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Purple-29399
> 
> i think this items are wrong.
> ...



Thanks.
We will check that.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 3, 2010)

*New Cubes Updated*

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.8_in_1_DIY_Kit_Puzzle_Sheet-29511
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x5_MHZ_Intelligence_Magic_Cube_Black-29510
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x3x3_LL_Column_Magic_Cube_Black-29509
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x3x3_LL_IQ_Test_Magic_Cube_Black-29508
New Four

Thanks for choosing

Popbuying.com


----------



## oprah62 (May 3, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....ube_Component_Pieces_Transparent_Purple-26315
> ...



What is the cube in that link?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 3, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



3x3x3 MHZ Magic IQ Test Cube Component Pieces Transparent Purple

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## Andreas737 (May 3, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...



MHZ means Cube4you, there's a listing on the first post.


----------



## oprah62 (May 3, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



so its not a specific type?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 3, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x5_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Green-29400
> ...



yeah, me too
I was about to do the same
but when I want to check out, I feel there's something fishy about the price, so I looked it again to make sure everything is ok


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 3, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > whitelynx_nivla said:
> ...



Hi:
we have corrected the wrong name.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## Stefan (May 3, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Andreas737 said:
> 
> 
> > MHZ means Cube4you, there's a listing on the first post.
> ...


He just told you the type.


----------



## Joe Black (May 3, 2010)

It has been 12!! days since I order my Pinwheel and It's still in "Collecting products" -_- 

:angry:


----------



## canadiancuber (May 3, 2010)

what you should do




Spoiler



be patient


----------



## oprah62 (May 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Andreas737 said:
> ...



i know its a c4u cube, i thought i t was a diy type a or c


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 4, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> It has been 12!! days since I order my Pinwheel and It's still in "Collecting products" -_-
> 
> :angry:



Hi:
Would you please give us your order number for us to help
you?

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## koreancuber (May 4, 2010)

Guys, Jack is one man. Don't ask him gazillion questions. Figure out by yourself or read the post before you.


----------



## oprah62 (May 4, 2010)

do these shipments require signatures to the us? if using usps. cube4you needed signatures


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> do these shipments require signatures to the us? if using usps. cube4you needed signatures



i dont think Cube4You ever uses usps..
It's a US postal service, where cube4you is in china...
There's only China Air Mail, EMS and UPS


----------



## oprah62 (May 4, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > do these shipments require signatures to the us? if using usps. cube4you needed signatures
> ...



no they ship through usps the mailmen... thats how u track for the cheaper shipments. once i used ups though


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...


so, what type did you ask about?
cube4you until now only have 4 type of 3x3x3
the standart opaque color, the transparent ones, the metal plated and the new gass assisted


----------



## choza244 (May 4, 2010)

i too noobie to recognize a cube type lol, so can anyone tell me if i can find an alpha V in the popbuying store??

thanks


----------



## jiggy (May 4, 2010)

choza244 said:


> i too noobie to recognize a cube type lol, so can anyone tell me if i can find an alpha V in the popbuying store??
> 
> thanks


Yes, you can find an alpha V in the popbuying store.

Hur hur hur, I slay me.

Ok, for reals, here it is in black and white. Top tip, if you scroll down a bit in the first post of this thread, Jack has a list (created by SaberSlash49) of popular puzzles and links to them on popbuying. Happy (pop)buying.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 4, 2010)

I need to try AV soon...


----------



## dcrystalj (May 4, 2010)

what on the world is 3x3x3 MUFANG cube???


----------



## choza244 (May 4, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Yes, you can find an alpha V in the popbuying store.
> 
> Hur hur hur, I slay me.
> 
> Ok, for reals, here it is in black and white. Top tip, if you scroll down a bit in the first post of this thread, Jack has a list (created by SaberSlash49) of popular puzzles and links to them on popbuying. Happy (pop)buying.



Thank you so much


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 4, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> what on the world is 3x3x3 MUFANG cube???



cube4you clone


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 5, 2010)

New Items for you to choose:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.MHZ_7_Layer_Color_Teraminx_Magic_Cube_(Black_Edge)_-29552
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.MHZ_7_Layer_Color_Teraminx_Magic_Cube_(White_Edge)_-29551
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.LL_Octahedral_IQ_Test_Magic_Cube_White-29550
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.LL_Octahedral_IQ_Test_Magic_Cube_Black-29549


----------



## dcrystalj (May 5, 2010)

what is 
Guo Jia CUBE??


----------



## jiggy (May 5, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> what is
> Guo Jia CUBE??


http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Guo-jia


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 6, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> what is
> Guo Jia CUBE??



Know as the Type A, or Alpha cube nowadays
The Chinese lettes on the Alpha Logo is read Guo Jia.


----------



## jiggy (May 6, 2010)

Errr, Hi Jack (heh, hijack!) I know this doesn't really have anything to do with popbuying but my tracking number just became active on the HK postal service website and it's currently saying 

"*Destination* - Netherlands"

This is interesting, as I live in the United Kingdoms...so after my little panic attack, I calmed down a bit and thought to myself "ok, maybe this is how HK post are sending their items into Europe now, with all the trouble caused by the volcanic ash." Is this the case? Will it go to the Netherlands and then on to the UK from there or do I need to be worried?

Thanks!


Also, it would be interesting to know if anyone else in the UK or Europe is having a similar experience at the moment?


----------



## M4rQu5 (May 6, 2010)

Hi Jack! I've been waiting a month now, but thats not the problem.
I cant track my order with the number I got, it only says The tracking result of the item (RB150903553HK) is presently not available. Please try again later. Do i need to have the enquiry ref. number?


----------



## jiggy (May 6, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> Hi Jack! I've been waiting a month now, but thats not the problem.
> I cant track my order with the number I got, it only says The tracking result of the item (RB150903553HK) is presently not available. Please try again later. Do i need to have the enquiry ref. number?


I think that's normal for a while, especially with the backlog caused by the volcano. How long has it been since popbuying dispatched it?


----------



## M4rQu5 (May 6, 2010)

Shipped 21st day. Thats half a month.


----------



## Death_Note (May 6, 2010)

Is LanLan skewb good quality?


----------



## Applemoes (May 6, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> Is LanLan skewb good quality?



Yeah the skewb is awesome. I got a white LL and I haven't had any problems with it


----------



## Applemoes (May 6, 2010)

I got some questions regarding popbuying. I'm planning on buying a 2x3x3, should I go with the new LanLan or the QJ? I don't know which of them is the best. (I don't care about the discount on the Lanlan, I just want the best cube)

I'm also planning on getting a "5 layer" pyramid. I already know that I'm going to order a "3 layer" but which of the 5 layers are the best? So, to recap:

Buy this one?
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x3x3_QJ_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_-27665 

OR

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x3x3_LL_IQ_Test_Magic_Cube_Black-29508 This one?

As I said I'm getting a pyramid like this: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...ngle_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-22357

Is there a pyramid of the same size but better quality or is QJ the way to go? I'd really like fast replies if you can help me because I have to order as soon as possible, thanks!


----------



## dcrystalj (May 6, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> I got some questions regarding popbuying. I'm planning on buying a 2x3x3, should I go with the new LanLan or the QJ? I don't know which of them is the best. (I don't care about the discount on the Lanlan, I just want the best cube)
> 
> I'm also planning on getting a "5 layer" pyramid. I already know that I'm going to order a "3 layer" but which of the 5 layers are the best? So, to recap:
> 
> ...



i have QJ 2x3x3 and it's really good and smooth so no reason to buy expensier one


----------



## Applemoes (May 6, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> I got some questions regarding popbuying. I'm planning on buying a 2x3x3, should I go with the new LanLan or the QJ? I don't know which of them is the best. (I don't care about the discount on the Lanlan, I just want the best cube)
> 
> I'm also planning on getting a "5 layer" pyramid. I already know that I'm going to order a "3 layer" but which of the 5 layers are the best? So, to recap:
> 
> ...



I got one more question! 

I just noticed how cheap the 12sided QJ was (plus it has tiles )

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...onal_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-24167

Is there any other 12sider on popbuying that would be better to buy or should I go with the QJ there too? And thanks for your input dcrystalj


----------



## dcrystalj (May 6, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > I got some questions regarding popbuying. I'm planning on buying a 2x3x3, should I go with the new LanLan or the QJ? I don't know which of them is the best. (I don't care about the discount on the Lanlan, I just want the best cube)
> ...


i've also tried these QJ and it's just not good enough. i've lubricated hard but still it's stucking to much. maybe i should use it more... i reccomend mf8 anyway for 12sider


----------



## Applemoes (May 6, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > Applemoes said:
> ...



Oh the MF8 how could I've forgotten  Would you suggest a white or a black? I don't really like the colors on the white because they're so bright but a dude in a tutorial says that the white turns better. Maybe he's just unlucky?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 6, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> dcrystalj said:
> 
> 
> > Applemoes said:
> ...



The MF8 is the best so far, it's a Meffert's Clone for me.
I have both Meffert's Megaminx Tiles and MF8, and they're look and feel just the same.

I dont think there's difference in quality if you pick the black ones. Maybe he just got the other tighten too much from the factory.


----------



## DavidB (May 6, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Errr, Hi Jack (heh, hijack!) I know this doesn't really have anything to do with popbuying but my tracking number just became active on the HK postal service website and it's currently saying
> 
> "*Destination* - Netherlands"
> 
> ...


I´ve got the same problem.
I live in Austria and it says "Destination-Australia". So I've contacted Emma.. She answered:

"I've enquiry at the HK Post about your order,it's the post scaned it wrong.But don't worry about it,you must can received the package,only a little longer than normal.Sorry for this inconvenience and hope your understanding."


----------



## Death_Note (May 6, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> Death_Note said:
> 
> 
> > Is LanLan skewb good quality?
> ...



Turns good? Is smooth?


----------



## jiggy (May 6, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> Shipped 21st day. Thats half a month.


Hmm, my latest order was shipped on the 28th and became active this morning, so I would have expected your tracking number to be working by now...I think things are pretty chaotic at the moment, so your package is probably stuck in the backlog. Sorry, I know that's not very helpful to hear!



DavidB said:


> I live in Austria and it says "Destination-Australia". So I've contacted Emma.. She answered:
> 
> "I've enquiry at the HK Post about your order,it's the post scaned it wrong.But don't worry about it,you must can received the package,only a little longer than normal.Sorry for this inconvenience and hope your understanding."


Haha! Australia? At least mine's going in the right direction, I guess! Thanks for putting my mind at ease, hopefully both of our packages will find their way to us before long! =)


----------



## Applemoes (May 6, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > Death_Note said:
> ...



I wouldn't really call it smooth because skewbs use a "ticking" mechanism, but it's really easy to turn. 

This shows it off a little bit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMPRrKIwP3E


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 7, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Errr, Hi Jack (heh, hijack!) I know this doesn't really have anything to do with popbuying but my tracking number just became active on the HK postal service website and it's currently saying
> 
> "*Destination* - Netherlands"
> 
> ...




Hi:
Let me clear that for you which we have much more experience in.
All packages will be seperated in different countries so as to booster the effectiveness.
Sometimes HongKongPost will make mistakes when deal with tens of thousands of packages, updating the wrong destinations and so on.
But, actually, the mailman will check the destination themselves to confirm the final address. So, don't worry about that.
It may take a little longer than normal, but generally, it will be back to you.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## oprah62 (May 7, 2010)

i ordered 2.5 weeks ago. when will my item be here?


----------



## MichaelP. (May 7, 2010)

Do you think you could get the first gen. YongJun 3x3 in white?


----------



## Applemoes (May 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> i ordered 2.5 weeks ago. my will my item be here?



How the **** are we supposed to know? Ask them. My shipment took over a month


----------



## jiggy (May 7, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Hi:
> Let me clear that for you which we have much more experience in.
> All packages will be seperated in different countries so as to booster the effectiveness.
> Sometimes HongKongPost will make mistakes when deal with tens of thousands of packages, updating the wrong destinations and so on.
> ...


Thank you very much, Jack! That's generally what I assumed was happening, but I feel much better hearing it from you. Cheers!


----------



## amostay2004 (May 7, 2010)

jiggy said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Hi:
> ...



So does that mean Hong Kong post has started deliveries to Europe?


----------



## dcrystalj (May 7, 2010)

OFF TOPIC
is possible of popbuying to get some cheap HSDPA USB MODEM???


----------



## Applemoes (May 7, 2010)

Guys I need some help QUICKLY 

When I try to apply the 5% on all cubes discount (POPBUYINGIUETDYTH) it says "invalid coupon".

I'm in my shopping cart with 6 items, ALL cubes ofc. What's wrong? I need help as soon as possible because I have to place the order tonight 

*edit*

These are the cubes in the cart:

3x3x3 SE Magic Intelligence Test Cube White (Gen 2nd)
ZS 1x3x3 Magic Intelligence Test Cube White
3x3x3 GB Small C Magic Intelligence Test Cube White
2x3x3 QJ Magic Intelligence Test Cube White
MF8 12-Color PVC Sticker Polygonal Magic IQ Test Cube Black
QJ Plastic Sticker Triangle Pyramid Magic Cube White


----------



## jiggy (May 7, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> Guys I need some help QUICKLY
> 
> When I try to apply the 5% on all cubes discount (POPBUYINGIUETDYTH) it says "invalid coupon".
> 
> I'm in my shopping cart with 6 items, ALL cubes ofc. What's wrong? I need help as soon as possible because I have to place the order tonight


It's past midnight in China, so the coupon is out of date now, sorry!




amostay2004 said:


> So does that mean Hong Kong post has started deliveries to Europe?


Yes indeedy! But I think things are pretty backed up over there so you might have to be a little bit patient.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 7, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I need some help QUICKLY
> ...



True


----------



## Applemoes (May 7, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I need some help QUICKLY
> ...



Aw fecking hell  I was a bit retarded and thought in reverse. Since I live in GMT +1 that means we get the 7th first, not last :fp

Oh well, I missed maybe a 2$ save there, so no biggie


----------



## sub_zero1983 (May 7, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Applemoes said:
> ...



Sucks being on the other side of the world don't it....lol


----------



## cincyaviation (May 7, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > i ordered 2.5 weeks ago. my will my item be here?
> ...



this is the _popbuying thread_, hence, he is asking them


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



but it's a question that we cannot answer, only they know where the package is so a PM or talking to their customer service would probably be better and go faster


----------



## oprah62 (May 8, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > i ordered 2.5 weeks ago. my will my item be here?
> ...



it says it has been released from HK now


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 8, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> Guys I need some help QUICKLY
> 
> When I try to apply the 5% on all cubes discount (POPBUYINGIUETDYTH) it says "invalid coupon".
> 
> ...



We are preparing the new promotion plan for all the cubes.
Just wait for that.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## bigbee99 (May 8, 2010)

I was going to order a teraminx, but I was 10 cents short on my debit card, so I had to order random cubes instead.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 8, 2010)

bummer


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 8, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> OFF TOPIC
> is possible of popbuying to get some cheap HSDPA USB MODEM???



Would you please give me the link or pictures?
We will find you in the market.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 8, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Applemoes said:
> ...



Hi:
Actually, turn to our Customer Service will be much better to solve your problem.
This place is where we share the new items and using experience and something like that.
Wish you can understand that.
Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I need some help QUICKLY
> ...



Do you know when that will happen? Because the 5% only saved me 2$ so I'll probably just order it today because I don't want to wait


----------



## dcrystalj (May 8, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> dcrystalj said:
> 
> 
> > OFF TOPIC
> ...



something like these http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29012
or http://cgi.ebay.com/Huawei-E1552-HS...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b0ce9c30 
or 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Huawei-E169-3G-...opAccessories_PCMCIACards&hash=item1e5bb9c3df


----------



## oprah62 (May 8, 2010)

dang im mad. i ordered 20 days ago, and yesterday the post said that it finally left HK, and this morning it said that it early arrived in my city, which the Post office is like a mile away, and when the mailman came, no package......Tomorrow is sunday, which means I will get my cubes on monday at earliest.


----------



## Applemoes (May 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> dang im mad. i ordered 20 days ago, and yesterday the post said that it finally left HK, and this morning it said that it early arrived in my city, which the Post office is like a mile away, and when the mailman came, no package......Tomorrow is sunday, which means I will get my cubes on monday at earliest.



Haha, popbuying sure as hell aren't famous for their shipping  As long as my next order will be faster than my last I'm happy


----------



## oprah62 (May 9, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > dang im mad. i ordered 20 days ago, and yesterday the post said that it finally left HK, and this morning it said that it early arrived in my city, which the Post office is like a mile away, and when the mailman came, no package......Tomorrow is sunday, which means I will get my cubes on monday at earliest.
> ...



haha its funny because some other mailman guy dropped it off 20 mins later


----------



## raodkill (May 9, 2010)

mm i dont know if this has been asked before but will you ever consider selling cores and screw spring sets?


----------



## amostay2004 (May 9, 2010)

is the ghost hand (sheng shou) 2x2 sold on popbuying? I remember seeing it there some time ago but I can't seem to find it


----------



## sub_zero1983 (May 9, 2010)

Jack,

Could you find out if my order has been shipped?It shows that it was shipped on May 7th. The order number is B201055239089B and the tracking number i recieved is RB150800134HK.I tried tracking my order on the hong kong post website and I keep seeing this message, "To promptly retrieve the record of your item, please key in your Enquiry Reference Number (if available), for example, 05000123A:" . I figured that i may have been givin the wrong tracking number.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 9, 2010)

I'm wonderin'...

Is the European Volcano backing up Hong Kong packages to the US?

Just curious.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 10, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> Jack,
> 
> Could you find out if my order has been shipped?It shows that it was shipped on May 7th. The order number is B201055239089B and the tracking number i recieved is RB150800134HK.I tried tracking my order on the hong kong post website and I keep seeing this message, "To promptly retrieve the record of your item, please key in your Enquiry Reference Number (if available), for example, 05000123A:" . I figured that i may have been givin the wrong tracking number.



Hi:
You can use this link to track your package.
Actually, after 7th, is a weekend, I think your tracking number is not availalbe for this moment.
http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp

You shold wait some time to track your pacage.
In my opinion, Packages to USA is much faster and easier than other countries.
So, don't worry.

Popbuying.com


----------



## SlapShot (May 10, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> I'm wonderin'...
> 
> Is the European Volcano backing up Hong Kong packages to the US?
> 
> Just curious.



I don't think so. I got my 3x3x5 on Friday, the shipping time was about what it usually is.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Jack. I'll check again sometime tomorrow.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 10, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Applemoes said:
> ...



Hi:
It's on right now.
Just enjoy it.
Thanks.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 10, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > dang im mad. i ordered 20 days ago, and yesterday the post said that it finally left HK, and this morning it said that it early arrived in my city, which the Post office is like a mile away, and when the mailman came, no package......Tomorrow is sunday, which means I will get my cubes on monday at earliest.
> ...



Although the logistics are beyong our control after the packages are shipped 
from Popbuying.com.
We still take every strive to push HongKong Post to try hard to update
our shipping info in their site.
Things are not always perfect. That's just the life.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 10, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > dcrystalj said:
> ...



Hi:
We have collected your link and make some arrangements for you.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 10, 2010)

raodkill said:


> mm i dont know if this has been asked before but will you ever consider selling cores and screw spring sets?



Hi:
Absolutely have before.
But we checked that through our suppliers about the cores and springs,
currently, these are parts composed of different items, so we can't sell
this right now. Hope it will make it happen in the near future.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (May 10, 2010)

yes. its called the GB sull-sealed cube or something with full sealed or sealing


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 10, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> Thanks Jack. I'll check again sometime tomorrow.



You are welcome.
Thanks for trusting popbuying.com

Popbuying.com


----------



## canadiancuber (May 10, 2010)

can you sell this?http://cubingstore.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1352221


----------



## choza244 (May 10, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> i ordered 2.5 weeks ago. when will my item be here?



did you pay the shipmment?? or it was free, my order arrived 6 weeks after I paid


----------



## oprah62 (May 10, 2010)

Most of my package arrived(partialshipment)


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 10, 2010)

I didn't know where else to say this so I guess I'll just do it here. 

I got the rest of my $100+ order. I ordered early April. My first shipment of cubes arrived 2 weeks later and today I received the last three cubes. I'm happy with the service and the shipping. Thank you popbuying.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 11, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> can you sell this?http://cubingstore.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1352221



Sorry, I can't open this link.
Please post the picture here directly.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## oprah62 (May 11, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > can you sell this?http://cubingstore.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1352221
> ...



It is a ghost hand 2x2.


----------



## Applemoes (May 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



Or a Shen Shou which I think PB calls the GH cubes. Not sure though!


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 11, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...



29016 29017 is the products of ShengShou Brand
We have check that Ghost Hand has no 2*2 right now.
But if you find that one, please keep us informed.
Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## amostay2004 (May 11, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



Oo that's the one I've been looking for! I couldn't find it under the list of SS products..weird. I believe that's the same as cubing depot's Ghost Hand 2x2x2.

Btw Jack, what is the situation at Hong Kong post now? Are they still delivering delayed goods to Europe or is it back to normal now?

edit: oh lol forget it I just received my cube xD


----------



## Applemoes (May 11, 2010)

How come the popbuyingbranding is so confusing?  I understand that you use the chineese names but: ghost hand = Sheng Shou = GS? That's just strange

GS = Ghost Shou?  We may be on to something here


----------



## Applemoes (May 11, 2010)

I just posted another order from you guys at popbuying (my second).

My first order was labeled

Sender: X
Contains: Watches

Which was rather dumb. Do you guys always misslabel packages or was I just unlucky. I'd like my next order to say toys from popbuying.com so the toll will be less keen to rip it open and charge me extra

I'll take this up with emma as well to clear it up


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 11, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> My first order was labeled
> 
> Sender: X
> Contains: Watches



Haha, reminds me of this.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 12, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> How come the popbuyingbranding is so confusing?  I understand that you use the chineese names but: ghost hand = Sheng Shou = GS? That's just strange
> 
> GS = Ghost Shou?  We may be on to something here



Hi:
We are sorry for the confusion that we may cause.
GS=Ghost Hand=Gui Shou(In chinese)
Sheng Shou is another brand

Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## BrunoAD (May 12, 2010)

Jack, I saw that you now carry Ghost Hand II. Please add a link to your list for us.

3x3x3 GS Speed luminous Magic Cube Gen 2nd
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GS_Speed_luminous_Magic_Cube_Gen_2nd-28990


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 12, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> I just posted another order from you guys at popbuying (my second).
> 
> My first order was labeled
> 
> ...



Hi:
Sorry for any inconvenience.
But, I can't write any items that we want in the post according to HongKong
Post Regulations.
So, sometimes we make it randomly.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 12, 2010)

BrunoAD said:


> Jack, I saw that you now carry Ghost Hand II. Please add a link to your list for us.



Hi:
What do you mean by add a link to our list ?
Which list？

Popbuying.com


----------



## BrunoAD (May 12, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> BrunoAD said:
> 
> 
> > Jack, I saw that you now carry Ghost Hand II. Please add a link to your list for us.
> ...



The one at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## xbrandationx (May 12, 2010)

put this in your shop asap please!


----------



## SlapShot (May 12, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> put this in your shop asap please!



Yeah, I'm sure quite a few people here would buy one. Including me.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 12, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > put this in your shop asap please!
> ...




Hi:
We are trying to find that one.
Please keep your eyes on NEW ARRIVALS
Happy shopping

Popbuying.com


----------



## Applemoes (May 12, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > I just posted another order from you guys at popbuying (my second).
> ...



You can't just write toys or plastic puzzles? Even if you can't you have to be able to write a real sender


----------



## dcrystalj (May 12, 2010)

popbuying should have cubesmith stickers!!


----------



## DaijoCube (May 12, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> popbuying should have cubesmith stickers!!



Well, maybe for European countries or Asian countries, because for American (North and South), it's pretty accessible, since it is located in the US.



PopBuyingJack said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > xbrandationx said:
> ...


I'm highly interested too.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 12, 2010)

I sent a message to Customer Service and have yet to receive a reply, so I might as well post here..

I've made 3 orders in the past 1 month plus, and have just received the order that I made the latest (about 2-3weeks ago), whereas I haven't receive an order I placed more than 1 month ago. Why is that so?

I understand the backlog of posts to European countries might have something to do with this (I live in UK) but I'd just like some clarification.

Thanks Jack


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 12, 2010)

is it possible to get
26828
26823
26826
26824
26825
26827

with dayan / tai yan original logo?


----------



## riffz (May 12, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> put this in your shop asap please!



I would definitely buy one!


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 13, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> popbuying should have cubesmith stickers!!



In reality, we didn't have this one.
Sorry.


Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 13, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I sent a message to Customer Service and have yet to receive a reply, so I might as well post here..
> 
> I've made 3 orders in the past 1 month plus, and have just received the order that I made the latest (about 2-3weeks ago), whereas I haven't receive an order I placed more than 1 month ago. Why is that so?
> 
> ...



Hi:
We are apologized for any inconvenience.
I think, some packages are stored in mainland China after the close of airports
in Europe. Then, HK Post have to deal with it step by step, together with daily normal pacages.
That's may result in in-time arrival of some of your pacages, and give rise to the delay of others.

Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 13, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> is it possible to get
> 26828
> 26823
> 26826
> ...



We will check it, then, give you informed.

Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## Applemoes (May 13, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> dcrystalj said:
> 
> 
> > popbuying should have cubesmith stickers!!
> ...




We know that you dont have them, but a lot of people are asking you to stock Cubesmith stickers/tiles because that would've been awesome x10.

If that's even possible, maybe cubesmith doesn't want other people selling


----------



## lorki3 (May 13, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Just wanna ask: has anybody in Europe received any cubes from Popbuying recently? My package was listed as shipped about 3 weeks ago and I know it would've been delayed due to the volcano eruption, but since planes are flying again since last week I was expecting it to arrive this week.


I ordered 2 months ago or something like that and within a few weeks only the usb cables came is than a while later the mario keychains and a week later the 2x3x3 and my square 1 came in so that was annoying but we had mail with popbuying and stuff annoying


----------



## lorki3 (May 13, 2010)

I have some problems with the search function when im looking at the puzzle section for example and I type in rubiks magic in the search bar I'l end up on the same page but wath I found that when your on the homepage you can just type in something and you go to another page hope you guys understand this


----------



## jiggy (May 13, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> I have some problems with the search function when im looking at the puzzle section for example and I type in rubiks magic in the search bar I'l end up on the same page but wath I found that when your on the homepage you can just type in something and you go to another page hope you guys understand this



So, to clarify, you're saying that when you try and search from the home page, it works fine. However, when you try to search from the mental game toys section, you are just returned back to that page and the search does not work?

I checked this out and I have the same result. I guess this is a bug on the popbuying website. Good spot!

(Sorry, but please try to use punctuation in your posts. It makes them really hard to read otherwise.)


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 13, 2010)

Yay the real Ghost Hand (II) is available in Pop Buying!!
But I think I'll wait for my other orders to arrive first before ordering more..
But this's a great news, I've been waiting for about a month now for this news.



Applemoes said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > dcrystalj said:
> ...



Hm, there's a 10% discount for order in minimum 100 quantity, but I think it'll best if we buy it directly to cubesmith tho..
It offers free shipping to for a minimum $15 order.


----------



## m4a1 (May 13, 2010)

riffz said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > put this in your shop asap please!
> ...




i would buy it to!


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 13, 2010)

m4a1 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > xbrandationx said:
> ...



sorry for the noobish question..but what makes this DIY so special??


----------



## jiggy (May 13, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> m4a1 said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...


IIRC, it's some way of molding the pieces so that they're completely air tight. I've been wrong before though.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=337127#post337127


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 14, 2010)

New Promotion starts in two days.

Popbuying.com


----------



## riffz (May 14, 2010)

Kostas1601 said:


> m4a1 said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



Its just a new C4Y DIY that, according to Pestvic, is quite good. Many of us have high hopes for it.


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (May 14, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > BrunoAD said:
> ...


i figured out the names after a while and references from youtube. but im pretty sure u no them too. like GJ is type A or alpha. and GB is type C.


----------



## chikato_tan (May 14, 2010)

I`ve bought a HaiYan 3x3x3 Magic Cube 3D DIY Kit White (http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3D_DIY_Kit_White-28302) . The price is 10.99$ . it said that the cube will be Worldwide free ship ,i`ve ship it to VietNam ,then i check my bank account , it told me that the cube costs 30$ . What does it mean ? 30$ for a cube is too expensive .


----------



## jiggy (May 14, 2010)

chikato_tan said:


> I`ve bought a HaiYan 3x3x3 Magic Cube 3D DIY Kit White (http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3D_DIY_Kit_White-28302) . The price is 10.99$ . it said that the cube will be Worldwide free ship ,i`ve ship it to VietNam ,then i check my bank account , it told me that the cube costs 30$ . What does it mean ? 30$ for a cube is too expensive .



Are you sure that you didn't select EMS shipment by accident? That would bring the price up to about $30.

Please go to your popbuying orders and check the order status, it should look something like this:






Do you have the free shipping there, like I've highlighted?


----------



## Stefan (May 15, 2010)

Ballbasket51515 said:


> i figured out the names after a while and references from youtube. but im pretty sure u no them too. like GJ is type A or alpha. and GB is type C.



You mean like in the table in the first post of this thread?


----------



## Applemoes (May 15, 2010)

As some people already stated the searchfunction is beyond fubar, and that says a alot.

You have to return to the startpage everytime you search. If you are in the cart or an older search page it will simply not do anything but refresh that page


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 15, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> As some people already stated the searchfunction is beyond fubar, and that says a alot.
> 
> You have to return to the startpage everytime you search. If you are in the cart or an older search page it will simply not do anything but refresh that page



Hi:
You can try the search function in the cart, we have fixed the function.
Sorry for any inconvenience.

Popbuying.com


----------



## chikato_tan (May 15, 2010)

jiggy said:


> chikato_tan said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve bought a HaiYan 3x3x3 Magic Cube 3D DIY Kit White (http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3D_DIY_Kit_White-28302) . The price is 10.99$ . it said that the cube will be Worldwide free ship ,i`ve ship it to VietNam ,then i check my bank account , it told me that the cube costs 30$ . What does it mean ? 30$ for a cube is too expensive .
> ...


no i`ve chose the 0.00 $ , not others


----------



## no1337cube (May 15, 2010)

Are you sure the currency is USD ?
Otherwise try again 0-0.


----------



## Nothing (May 15, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> As some people already stated the searchfunction is beyond fubar, and that says a alot.
> You have to return to the startpage everytime you search. If you are in the cart or an older search page it will simply not do anything but refresh that page




Hello,
I have this problem in Firefox but not IE.
Though it seems to work ok if when I am in an older search page instead of hitting the return/enter key after typing in the new search keywords, I actually use the mouse and click the 'Search' or 'Go' button.

PopBuyingJack,
Thanks for posting the discount codes, unfortunately I only found this thread after I'd ordered a GHII, an LL 2x2x2 and a couple of other things . :fp


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 15, 2010)

Is there any way to set the currency to CAD?


----------



## Dfgged (May 16, 2010)

Jack, could you please try and stock these?
http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=b0bda7ff-de07-48c5-abf1-f9938adb98e0


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 16, 2010)

Is Popbuying down right now? when I go to the check out it says: "This recipient is currently unable to receive money."


----------



## akiramejin (May 16, 2010)

it says that for me too. when will it be working again?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 16, 2010)

I was hoping to make an order today. It seems as though PayPal isn't working right now, how soon might this be fixed?


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 17, 2010)

its not paypal its popbuying


----------



## akiramejin (May 17, 2010)

when you pay for popbuying and you link it to paypal, it says that popbuying won't recieve payments. that's what he means by paypal isn't working.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 17, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> when you pay for popbuying and you link it to paypal, it says that popbuying won't recieve payments. that's what he means by paypal isn't working.



Something wrong with our Paypal Payment.
Sorry for any inconvenience,

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 17, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> when you pay for popbuying and you link it to paypal, it says that popbuying won't recieve payments. that's what he means by paypal isn't working.



Yes, this is what I meant. Sorry ElderKingpin for the confusion, but I meant that the PayPal function function on PopBuying isn't working.


----------



## akiramejin (May 17, 2010)

when will it be fixed?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 17, 2010)

can somebody link me to an AIII-f on popbuying?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 17, 2010)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku...._Sealed_Construction_Kits_3rd_Gen_Black-24563


----------



## ottothedog (May 17, 2010)

please get yong jun 1st gen in back or white, i do not like luminous green color for speedsolving


----------



## Cube4You (May 17, 2010)

Jack
Is type A-IIIf new type A-III?

opps
nvm


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 17, 2010)

Cube4You said:


> Jack
> Is type A-IIIf new type A-III?



Yes. New/f/sealed. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure this is right.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 17, 2010)

would this be the Ghost Hand 2? (the one with the wavy pattern on the edges) 
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....ertip_Dancing_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-29730


----------



## Nothing (May 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> would this be the Ghost Hand 2? (the one with the wavy pattern on the edges)
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....ertip_Dancing_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-29730


According to the following thread it is; http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21170


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 18, 2010)

does popbuying sell Haiyan memory? there have been threads stating that they were going to


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 18, 2010)

Hi Jack, could you stock YJ mastermorphinx (non pillowed):







Looks great

Thank you.

YJ: PLEASE MAKE BLACK BODY COLOR PUZZLES!!!


----------



## DaijoCube (May 18, 2010)

I know a friend who loves pyraminx and octahedron, he was thinking about getting this!! He'll buy it for sure;


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 18, 2010)

Axis cube from Diansheng: Jack please get this cube for yous store!!


----------



## Neppo (May 18, 2010)

Look What i found 

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_MHZ_Gas_Assisted_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit-29803


----------



## Konsta (May 18, 2010)

Neppo said:


> Look What i found
> 
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_MHZ_Gas_Assisted_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit-29803



I tried to buy that yesterday, but no luck. I wonder how long it will take to fix the paypal problem... :/


----------



## dillonbladez (May 18, 2010)

Magic or type A-IIIf? what should i choose? darn, so hard.

Edit:
Jack, i think that when you take pictures of the product, you should take a photo of an individual edge and corner, from many angles. this will help people confirm what cube it actually is. (at least for 3x3)


----------



## dcrystalj (May 18, 2010)

what is so special on gas cube?


----------



## Applemoes (May 18, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> Axis cube from Diansheng: Jack please get this cube for yous store!!
> 
> *Pics of a Diansheng Axis*



Omg get it nao!  Looked freckin awesome


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 18, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> what is so special on gas cube?


it's freaking heavy (180gr) and can natant in the water.


----------



## Samania (May 19, 2010)

Im new to ordering cubes.. so im wondering how do i track my package? And how can i find my tracking number? 

Also.. Why is the white mini QJ 4x4 cheaper than the Black Mini QJ 4x4?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 19, 2010)

if you ordered a tracking number, or had an order over 15 dollars, popbuying will send you a tracking and order number. to see where popbuying is in terms of collecting and packaging, use popbuying's tracking service. It's pretty straightforward. to track your package (after popbuying shipped it) go to the hong kong post office site. enter your tracking number. If popbuying says that the package ships, and then you check the HK post office site and you dont get anything, it's probably because the package didn't arrive there yet. dun worry. after that, you will have to check with your country's postal office. (site)


----------



## Samania (May 19, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> if you ordered a tracking number, or had an order over 15 dollars, popbuying will send you a tracking and order number. to see where popbuying is in terms of collecting and packaging, use popbuying's tracking service. It's pretty straightforward. to track your package (after popbuying shipped it) go to the hong kong post office site. enter your tracking number. If popbuying says that the package ships, and then you check the HK post office site and you dont get anything, it's probably because the package didn't arrive there yet. dun worry. after that, you will have to check with your country's postal office. (site)



so where do i find my tracking number? is it my receipt number?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 19, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Magic or type A-IIIf? what should i choose? darn, so hard.
> 
> Edit:
> Jack, i think that when you take pictures of the product, you should take a photo of an individual edge and corner, from many angles. this will help people confirm what cube it actually is. (at least for 3x3)



You mean every core and edge should be taken photos ?
Right ?

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 19, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Neppo said:
> 
> 
> > Look What i found
> ...



Sorry for any inconvenience.
We can't offer any accurate time right now.
We will keep you updated.

Popbuying.com


----------



## dillonbladez (May 19, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Magic or type A-IIIf? what should i choose? darn, so hard.
> ...



like, you should have a picture of each individual piece (mostly edge, corner, centre) from multiple angles. This will help people in identifying cubes. for example, if you take a picture of a ghost hand 2 edge from the front, you don't know it's ghost hand 2 until you see the sides (with the weird wavy pattern-thing)


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 19, 2010)

Samania said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > if you ordered a tracking number, or had an order over 15 dollars, popbuying will send you a tracking and order number. to see where popbuying is in terms of collecting and packaging, use popbuying's tracking service. It's pretty straightforward. to track your package (after popbuying shipped it) go to the hong kong post office site. enter your tracking number. If popbuying says that the package ships, and then you check the HK post office site and you dont get anything, it's probably because the package didn't arrive there yet. dun worry. after that, you will have to check with your country's postal office. (site)
> ...



After your order shipped, we will update your shipping info in our site.
Then we send a shipping tracking number(If your order have) to your email address, then you can go to HongKong Post site to check your order process.

Popbuying.com


----------



## Samania (May 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 19, 2010)

Samania said:


> Thanks



You are welcome.
Currently, we have some technical problems with Paypal.
So, if everything are ok, we will keep you guys informed.

Thanks for the support and trust.


Popbuying.com


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 19, 2010)

are there any ideas on when service will return?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 19, 2010)

Jack,

Could you look into getting the Maru 4x4.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 19, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> are there any ideas on when service will return?



Currently, our Customer Service are available.
But Paypal can't work normally right now.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 19, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Jack,
> 
> Could you look into getting the Maru 4x4.



We will update this one as quikly as possible.

Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## GermanCube (May 19, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Magic or type
> ...



You could just take photos like e.g. Stefan Pochmann did on his site, like this. That would help a lot!

Furthermore I hope that the paypal service is going to work soon, I just wanted to place a order and now I can't . . .


----------



## Dfgged (May 19, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Jack,
> ...



could you also get it in white?


----------



## dcrystalj (May 19, 2010)

i guess that popbuying is not making a profit becouse price is less than shipping costs.... so paypal doesn't work


----------



## dcrystalj (May 19, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> dcrystalj said:
> 
> 
> > what is so special on gas cube?
> ...


why would you need heavy cube and natant?? are you going to solve underwater???? stickers would rid of :fp


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 19, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



White, Black, Transparent, Three kinds for you to choose.

Popbuying.com


----------



## deepSubDiver (May 19, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...


Please inform us when you managed to add it to your shop


----------



## Zarlor (May 19, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



I was hoping you could take pictures of edge and corner pieces too. This would really help confirm cube versions. Did watch the "3x3x3 GS Full Sealed Fingertip Dancing Magic Cube 2nd Gen Black" video however and when he turned it I caught a very quick view of the wavy edges, so this does seem to be the GhostHand 2. I know it says 2nd gen, but the name was different than the GhostHand 1 (3x3x3 GS Magic Intelligence Test Cube with Pouch Dare to Do), so I wasn't sure if it was yet another model from GS.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 19, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > dcrystalj said:
> ...



yes, that can be a good challage.
the stickers are good, it's oracal, same as cubesmith's quality.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 19, 2010)

Maru 4x4x4 *drools*


----------



## dillonbladez (May 19, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Maru 4x4x4 *drools*



+1


----------



## canadiancuber (May 19, 2010)

+2


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 19, 2010)

+3


----------



## dillonbladez (May 19, 2010)

+4?


----------



## canadiancuber (May 19, 2010)

x2?


----------



## Applemoes (May 19, 2010)

you all suck, stop filling the thread with nonsense


----------



## dillonbladez (May 19, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> you all suck, stop filling the thread with nonsense



aw, you ruined it 
besides, i see this as a show of how many people want that particular cube.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 19, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > you all suck, stop filling the thread with nonsense
> ...


yeah, it would save people alot of time of having to mod a yj 4x4


----------



## gavnasty (May 19, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> you all suck, stop filling the thread with nonsense



+1


----------



## Ghifariz (May 20, 2010)

Can someone please link me to type C(II) in Popbuying??


----------



## Applemoes (May 20, 2010)

Ghifariz said:


> Can someone please link me to type C(II) in Popbuying??



http://popbuying.com/products.pb/category.152

I think those are the C-types. Can't find any 2nd gen so maybe they don't have the CII?

Not sure though


----------



## Applemoes (May 20, 2010)

Btw, does popbuying have the AV everyone keeps praising all the time? That one and the FII seems to be the most popular cubes


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 20, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> Btw, does popbuying have the AV everyone keeps praising all the time? That one and the FII seems to be the most popular cubes



Sweet double post, you can always just edit your previous post.
Theres a link to FII's and AV's in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Applemoes (May 20, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, does popbuying have the AV everyone keeps praising all the time? That one and the FII seems to be the most popular cubes
> ...



Is the universe going to implode now? Thanks for the info


----------



## Ghifariz (May 20, 2010)

is there really no C(II) in popbuying?
Can you Please add it jack?
Thanks....


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 20, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Applemoes said:
> ...



Nope just trying to keep the thread from being filled up with nonsense


----------



## dillonbladez (May 20, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...


haha. that's funny  is the universe going to implode because we want maru 4x4s?


----------



## Applemoes (May 20, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Applemoes said:
> ...



Nope, but is a page filled with numbers going to get you a maru 4x4? It will not. Jack knows that we want them and it sure as hell isn't going to go faster because people spam his thread.

You know what the difference between 5 unnecessary posts and 1 unnecessary post is? 4 unnecessary posts. When I start to quadrupelpost in here, you're free to insult me the for the rest of that day


----------



## Joe Black (May 20, 2010)

3x3x3 GS Full Sealed Fingertip Dancing Magic Cube 2nd Gen Black
29730

It it good? I don't really have very good cubes (just a original rubik). If you tell me It's already better than that I think I'll buy this... it also has a discount.


----------



## AngeL (May 20, 2010)

I REALLY want to place a big order with Popbuying right now, but if this paypal thing doesn't get fixed soon, I'm going to have to order from somebody else. 

Seriously, guys, fix it. It's just bad business to say you can't take money from customers who want to spend it with you.


----------



## Konsta (May 20, 2010)

AngeL said:


> I REALLY want to place a big order with Popbuying right now, but if this paypal thing doesn't get fixed soon, I'm going to have to order from somebody else.
> 
> Seriously, guys, fix it. It's just bad business to say you can't take money from customers who want to spend it with you.



+1

I've been waiting since the day the problem appeared.


----------



## Stefan (May 20, 2010)

AngeL said:


> Seriously, guys, fix it. It's just bad business to say you can't take money from customers who want to spend it with you.



Yeah, I'm sure they didn't care and didn't know that until you came along and explained it to them.


----------



## jiggy (May 20, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, guys, fix it. It's just bad business to say you can't take money from customers who want to spend it with you.
> ...


What do you mean? Of course th....waaaait a minute!!


----------



## AngeL (May 20, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, guys, fix it. It's just bad business to say you can't take money from customers who want to spend it with you.
> ...



Of course they know about it, but all we're getting is "We're working on it."

I'm a paying customer, and I'm doing them a favor by waiting to see if it gets resolved. I can take my money elsewhere, and if they continue to treat their customers like this I will. My post is honestly doing them a favor, because a company refusing to take my money should make me immediately buy from a different store.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 20, 2010)

AngeL said:


> Of course they know about it, but all we're getting is "We're working on it."
> 
> I'm a paying customer, and I'm doing them a favor by waiting to see if it gets resolved. I can take my money elsewhere, and if they continue to treat their customers like this I will. My post is honestly doing them a favor, because a company refusing to take my money should make me immediately buy from a different store.



*"...we will keep you guys informed."*

I honestly don't see what's wrong with saying just that. While I may not be too happy about it not working, at least Jack is telling us that they're working to fix it, and that he's going to keep us informed. That's good enough for me.

By the way, you could just buy from another store like you said instead of whining. No one said you had to buy from them...


----------



## Applemoes (May 20, 2010)

AngeL said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > AngeL said:
> ...


 No you're not a paying costumer, their paypal service is down, haven't you heard?

And how is it their fault? "if they continue to treat their customers like this..."

Do you think they do this because it's funny to them? Who suffers the most: You, a little whiny kid who maybe has to buy his cubes somewhere else. Or they, a business that hasen't been able to sell stuff or the internet for several days. Do you realise that this is EXTREMELY bad for them? They could either go:

"Hm, our paypal is ****ed, let's keep it that way to annoy people"
or
"holy **** our paypal is offline! We gotta fix it ASAP"

what do you think?


----------



## AngeL (May 20, 2010)

I'm a paying customer in the sense that I want to buy from them. Don't try to split hairs to make your argument, you know what I meant.

Yes, I did mean "If they continue to treat their customers like this." If they want me to be a loyal customer, then they should have more than one method of payment available in case of a situation exactly like this. I don't want to be TRYING to GIVE MONEY to a company, and being told that I CAN'T. 

Yeah, it sucks for them that they're having technical troubles. I guess they should have planned ahead.


----------



## koreancuber (May 20, 2010)

lol, spammers


----------



## Applemoes (May 20, 2010)

AngeL said:


> I'm a paying customer in the sense that I want to buy from them. Don't try to split hairs to make your argument, you know what I meant.
> 
> Yes, I did mean "If they continue to treat their customers like this." If they want me to be a loyal customer, then they should have more than one method of payment available in case of a situation exactly like this. I don't want to be TRYING to GIVE MONEY to a company, and being told that I CAN'T.
> 
> Yeah, it sucks for them that they're having technical troubles. I guess they should have planned ahead.



Well then, sucks to be you. Either wait or go to someone else, it's that simple. You're not trying to give them anything, you're just grumpy because right now they can't take your or anyone elses payment. If you email them asking to buy stuff and they decline, THEN you've tried to give them money.


----------



## spillus (May 21, 2010)

After 16 days I received my first order yesterday (Italy). I can't imagine a faster shipment from far east. The negative news is that one DIY cube I ordered has two parts missed ! It is the SKU 29397 (MHZ C4Y 3x3x5 DIY in black color). The two parts missed are both center caps: I've found into the bag 4 pieces instead of 6. What can you do to solve this issue ?


----------



## Joe Black (May 21, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> 3x3x3 GS Full Sealed Fingertip Dancing Magic Cube 2nd Gen Black
> 29730
> 
> It it good? I don't really have very good cubes (just a original rubik). If you tell me It's already better than that I think I'll buy this... it also has a discount.



Sorry, me again.

Thanks.

I can't see the "Check out" botton on thw website... at least to order with the discount and pay later...
Can you?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 21, 2010)

spillus said:


> After 16 days I received my first order yesterday (Italy). I can't imagine a faster shipment from far east. The negative news is that one DIY cube I ordered has two parts missed ! It is the SKU 29397 (MHZ C4Y 3x3x5 DIY in black color). The two parts missed are both center caps: I've found into the bag 4 pieces instead of 6. What can you do to solve this issue ?



you can mail this problem to
Jack : [email protected]
or Emma : [email protected]


----------



## gavnasty (May 21, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3d_DIY_Kit_Black-28303

is this the Haiyan Memory cube? or just the Haiyan cube?


----------



## Applemoes (May 21, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3d_DIY_Kit_Black-28303
> 
> is this the Haiyan Memory cube? or just the Haiyan cube?



Regarding the very low price for that perticular cube I'd say the regular one. If it is a memory (that's normaly sold around 25$) then everyone on this forum would **** their pants and order one right away


----------



## gavnasty (May 21, 2010)

cool, thanks. is the only place you can get it one at haiyan's site?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 21, 2010)

No, i think you can get the from popbuying. But cubedepot also has it.

Edit:
aw, can't find it on popbuying. maybe somebody else can? you could always get an A5 and mod it.


----------



## Applemoes (May 21, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> No, i think you can get the from popbuying. But cubedepot also has it.
> 
> Edit:
> aw, can't find it on popbuying. maybe somebody else can? you could always get an A5 and mod it.



I also think that I've seen commercials for it on popbuying. Jack will inform you when he logs on


----------



## SlapShot (May 22, 2010)

My package from Popbuying just arrived. Up until now, every package I got was correct, but they finally made a mistake.

I ordered this http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.29550 The Lanlan
skewb diamond.

What they sent me is this http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.CYH_Diamond_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-23053 The very inferior Mozhi skewb diamond.

Yeah, I know I'm going to have to contact them, but I'm posting this in
case Jack sees it.


----------



## xbrandationx (May 22, 2010)

I had a dream that popbuying was fixed. I woke up to check if it was and it wasn't. Im sad.


----------



## Applemoes (May 22, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> My package from Popbuying just arrived. Up until now, every package I got was correct, but they finally made a mistake.
> 
> I ordered this http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.29550 The Lanlan
> skewb diamond.
> ...



Will they even do anything about it? I always got the impression that once a package leaves HK, it's up to fate if you get what you order or even get it at all.

I think I read somewhere that they're not responsible for that stuff or something, could be wrong


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 22, 2010)

Ordering YJ 4x4,
2x2 LANLAN
mf8 megaminx
mf8 square 1
Ghost hand 2,
YJ one handed thing


----------



## SlapShot (May 22, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > My package from Popbuying just arrived. Up until now, every package I got was correct, but they finally made a mistake.
> ...



Looks like you're right. I may have to file a complaint with PayPal in order to get reimbursed.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 22, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > My package from Popbuying just arrived. Up until now, every package I got was correct, but they finally made a mistake.
> ...


Popbuying should replace it. It's their fault, not HK postal service's. Getting a package lost and damaged should be HK's postal service's fault. (if popbuying already sent correct items)


----------



## Applemoes (May 22, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > SlapShot said:
> ...



That's true ofc, but how can you prove anything? Popbuying can just deny everything if they want to. Altough that wouldn't be very smart towards the costumers


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 23, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Applemoes said:
> ...



No I had this kind of problem before. And they always trust their buyer. I f needed, you can just send them a photo prove that now you own the mozhi skewb diamond. The response might be delay, but they will replace it. Mostly (in my case) the replacement will be send along with my new order, of if it's not, they will send it immidiately.


----------



## SlapShot (May 23, 2010)

The Mozhi cube they sent me had no wrapping or box, so the sticker is still stuck on the cube. The sticker has the number 29550, which is the number for the LanLan cube.

I've placed close to 10 orders with them, so I hope they trust me by now because I trust them as well.


----------



## Samania (May 23, 2010)

Samania said:


> Also.. Why is the white mini QJ 4x4 cheaper than the Black Mini QJ 4x4?



Im still wondering. I dont know if this has been answered yet but just reming me again


----------



## Applemoes (May 23, 2010)

Samania said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Also.. Why is the white mini QJ 4x4 cheaper than the Black Mini QJ 4x4?
> ...



Because people with white cubes...

are cooler... *glasses on*

YYEEAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## Akuma (May 25, 2010)

How long is it going to take Popbuying.com to get their shop going again? I am daying to order some cubes from there!


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 25, 2010)

i am also Dying to get orders. If it doesnt start working by friday im afraid ill have to order somewhere else

I cant imagine how many orders that have missed so far


----------



## gavnasty (May 25, 2010)

I can't think of another way to spell 'dying' incorrectly, but I can't weight any longer!


----------



## dillonbladez (May 25, 2010)

i wan cubes....
I sure hope this issue gets resolved soon.
I'm DaYan to get some cubes. haha, get it? no? ..


----------



## tarpshack (May 25, 2010)

I wonder if there will be so many simultaneous orders once this PayPal issue is figured out that Popbuying will have a terrible time trying to fill them. I wonder if I should be expecting longer delivery times for my next order.

But you can add me to the list of people waiting...


----------



## Joe Black (May 26, 2010)

At least they could let us order and pay later maybe...

The 10% discount should be available when it starts again!
and a plus for the delay


----------



## Applemoes (May 26, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> At least they could let us order and pay later maybe...
> 
> The 10% discount should be available when it starts again!
> and a plus for the delay



You seriously think that this would work? I'd like to see you try to run a store


----------



## Nothing (May 26, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> Joe Black said:
> 
> 
> > At least they could let us order and pay later maybe...
> ...


I think he might have meant it would be good if they could take and get our orders ready so when we can pay again they will be ready for immediate dispatch.
Obviously there would be the chance of people changing their minds in that time and leaving popbuying with the unsold stock.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 26, 2010)

Does Jack or anyone have an eta on the problem being fixed? Im all ready to place a pretty hefty order.


----------



## tarpshack (May 26, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> The 10% discount should be available when it starts again!
> and a plus for the delay



I hope that the 10% new cube discount will be extended since Popbuying has been down a large part of the time the coupon was active.


----------



## Joe Black (May 26, 2010)

Nothing said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Black said:
> ...


Exactly. Even when the system "doesn't let you" very clearly order and pay later, you could do this, and the order was like waiting for payment... Thay probably weren't making the package of that one, but in this case might be useful... 

When did the problem start?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 26, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> When did the problem start?



May ~16th


----------



## Crube (May 27, 2010)

This is really annoying, i need lube...soon


----------



## blakedacuber (May 27, 2010)

i hope they fix this problem soon cause i wat to order some cubes


----------



## Crube (May 27, 2010)

Anywhere else to buy D39 lube? tried Amazon japan, but they dont **** D39 overseas


----------



## Crube (May 27, 2010)

Crube said:


> Anywhere else to buy D39 lube? tried Amazon japan, but they dont **** D39 overseas



S.H.I.P


----------



## spillus (May 27, 2010)

Hey Mr. Jack, can you give us an update of the situation ?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 28, 2010)

Sorry for all the inconvenience.
Currently, we can't use Paypal any more.
If we have any new updates, will
keep you informed.

Thanks.


----------



## spillus (May 28, 2010)

www.popbuying.com currently seems to be down ! :-(


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 28, 2010)

spillus said:


> www.popbuying.com currently seems to be down ! :-(



Hopefully this is a sign that they will be able to receive payments again in the very near future


----------



## Akuma (May 28, 2010)

Dear popbuying staff.
I don't want to sound like a negative Nancy but.. You are LOSING MONEY AND ORDERS FOR NOT FIXING THE PAGE!!!

It really surprises me that the problem has been going on for _half a month_.
I know I shouldn't really complain concidering I'm a store regular there and I love what you guys have but Jesus Christ, don't you people understand that you are LOSING MONEY for not fixing the issue?!


----------



## Applemoes (May 28, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Dear popbuying staff.
> I don't want to sound like a negative Nancy but.. You are LOSING MONEY AND ORDERS FOR NOT FIXING THE PAGE!!!
> 
> It really surprises me that the problem has been going on for _half a month_.
> I know I shouldn't really complain concidering I'm a store regular there and I love what you guys have but Jesus Christ, don't you people understand that you are LOSING MONEY for not fixing the issue?!



How lucky jack and the staff can be that you cleared that up! How would they know otherwise?  I'm sure they thought it was good for business to shut down paypal but now since you got here they'll probably fix it today.

You must be a businessman huh?


----------



## tarpshack (May 28, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > www.popbuying.com currently seems to be down ! :-(
> ...



My thoughts exactly.

I also don't understand the posts that keep popping up to inform Popbuying that they are losing business. No company would ever intentionally have no possible way to buy products from them. I can only imagine that Popbuying is working to resolve this issue as quickly as possible. I'm sure they are fully aware of the situation they are in. I don't think any reminder is needed.


----------



## Konsta (May 28, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Sorry for all the inconvenience.
> *Currently, we can't use Paypal any more*.
> If we have any new updates, will
> keep you informed.
> ...



But that doesn't sound very good. :|
Hopefully this doesn't mean paypal is done with popbuying.


----------



## Paul87 (May 28, 2010)

Konsta said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for all the inconvenience.
> ...



Actually, I think that's exactly what it means. Someone on an earlier page suggested that Paypal cancelled / froze their account due to some copyright or patent issues.
And now they might have to switch to payment via credit card instead of Paypal. That would explain the delay and why the website went offline...

Just my guess though... so don't mind me, I'm just gonna move along now


----------



## jiggy (May 28, 2010)

Paul87 said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...



Hmmm, interesting. Wasn't there a post a short while back about Rubik's being upset by all the "imitation" (don't be fooled by the quotation marks, that's not a quote!) Rubik's cubes out there? Could this be connected?

Speculation probably isn't very helpful right now...


----------



## Paul87 (May 28, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Speculation probably isn't very helpful right now...



Exactly what I thought. Let's just leave it at that and all be patient


----------



## Zarlor (May 28, 2010)

I got an email from Emma at Popbuying today:



> Sorry for this inconvenience.We are trying best to solve this problem now,maybe it needs half a month for us.Please wait patiently and pay attention on the notice at popbuying,we will inform the latest informtion at popbuying.



My guess is that they need to rewrite the website to hook up to some other form of payment and it might take a week or two to hook everything up? Remember, Popbuying sells way more things than cubes, so if PayPal froze their account it may have nothing to do with the Magic Cubes part of their store. I can see Nintendo having a huge problem with some of the other things they sold. Maybe they'll open back up minus a few items as well as a new payment method.

If they made a separate cube website store that would be great!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 28, 2010)

I got confirmation that they are creating a "new account", whether it is a new website, or a new Paypal account (or both!) is anybody's guess.


----------



## gavnasty (May 28, 2010)

Darn, it's still not fixed. I thought that since it was down last night, it would be fixed by the time I woke up. Guess not. I'm not complaining. just a little bit sad =(


----------



## spillus (May 28, 2010)

I can't even log-in now ...
My password isn't recognized and it is impossible to reset it !


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 28, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Paul87 said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



Given that a lot of the same products are sold at Cube4You and DealExtreme, either it's not the case or we should probably be worried as this leaves us fewer avenues to get our puzzle fix.


----------



## Joe Black (May 29, 2010)

Hopefully yesterday arrived the last item I've ordered, a YJ Pinwheel, really nice.

The future is uncertain to me


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 29, 2010)

What about the CC(Credit Card) payment.
If we offer this kind of payment, what do you think ?
Thanks.


----------



## Paul87 (May 29, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> What about the CC(Credit Card) payment.
> If we offer this kind of payment, what do you think ?
> Thanks.



I would actually prefer paying with a credit card, since I don't really like using Paypal. 
I guess not everyone has a credit card, so that might be a problem for some... but I'd say: Go for it!


----------



## xbrandationx (May 29, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> What about the CC(Credit Card) payment.
> If we offer this kind of payment, what do you think ?
> Thanks.



Yes.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (May 29, 2010)

Paul87 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > What about the CC(Credit Card) payment.
> ...



Not everyone has Paypal, either.


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

But Paypal is a lot easier.


----------



## gavnasty (May 29, 2010)

Does Credit Card also mean debit card?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 29, 2010)

would it be okay to have both forms of payment? maybe credit card now, so people can order, then when you have time, you can deal with the paypal issue.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 29, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> What about the CC(Credit Card) payment.
> If we offer this kind of payment, what do you think ?
> Thanks.



If it solves the problem quicker then yes, if it doesnt well id still like to pay by credit card anyway.


----------



## Konsta (May 29, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> What about the CC(Credit Card) payment.
> If we offer this kind of payment, what do you think ?
> Thanks.



Does this mean paypal is gone for good?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 29, 2010)

Konsta said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > What about the CC(Credit Card) payment.
> ...



probably not


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 29, 2010)

I would definitely pay with a credit card.


----------



## SlapShot (May 29, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> What about the CC(Credit Card) payment.
> If we offer this kind of payment, what do you think ?
> Thanks.



Jack, there are a lot of banks here in the U.S. that use debit cards to access their checking accounts. I have one. They can be used just like a credit card, but the funds come out of my checking account.

This is a good idea.


----------



## GermanCube (May 29, 2010)

I dont have a credit card, so I'd prefer PayPal !


----------



## Zarlor (May 29, 2010)

Jack, credit card is fine with me. Whatever can help you open Popbuying back up sooner. Maybe you can add other methods of payments later if possible. Good luck and sorry for your PayPal troubles. Have you seen http://www.paypalsucks.com/


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2010)

Zarlor said:


> http://www.paypalsucks.com/


Troll?


----------



## jiggy (May 29, 2010)

Be cautious of the link above, my anti-virus blocked it as a threat.


----------



## Paul87 (May 29, 2010)

jiggy said:


> *Be cautious of the link above, my anti-virus blocked it as a threat.*



That link is about as threatening as a kitty cat covered in bubble wrap... :fp


Several PayPal gripe sites have been created complaining of problems such as the freezing of accounts of eCommerce stores if they experience rapid growth, preventing them from being able to pay suppliers and fulfill orders. One such site, Paypalsucks.com, ranked third on a Forbes Magazine listing of "Top Corporate Hate Web Sites" in 2005 based on "hostility" and "entertainment value" of web forum postings and other criteria. (Source: Wikipedia)


----------



## jiggy (May 29, 2010)

Paul87 said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Be cautious of the link above, my anti-virus blocked it as a threat.
> ...


Fair enough, I calmed down the size of my warning,  but I've never had AVG block a site for me before. You're most likely right, but I'm still going to be cautious.


----------



## spillus (May 30, 2010)

spillus said:


> I can't even log-in now ...
> My password isn't recognized and it is impossible to reset it !



Jack, can you help me ?

I am not able to check my orders now !


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 1, 2010)

spillus said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even log-in now ...
> ...



Sorry for any inconvenience.
You can contact our Customer Service at:
support.popbuying.com

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 1, 2010)

These days. thanks all for that support and trust.
We met some problems with Paypal that will not give us any
service in the future.
But, from your support and encouragements, we gain a lot of 
strength to get Popbuying going.
We are preparing the Credit Card Payment Channel right now.
Need a couple of days.
After the payment channel is done, we will arrange another big discounts 
for you to choose in Popbuying.com

Popbuying.com


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

Good to hear, Jack.


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 1, 2010)

That's great news Jack. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Andreas737 (Jun 1, 2010)

Jack, you just made my day!


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 1, 2010)

YES. Finally get to buy a YJ 5x5


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 1, 2010)

But what annoyed us is that 
Without Paypal, how many people still want 
to buy from us?
Does this method(Credit Card Payment) used a lot among you ?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 1, 2010)

dont you fund paypal with credit cards?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 1, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> dont you fund paypal with credit cards?



Hi:
If you choose CC channel
That means you pay directly through your Credit Card without any
processing of Paypal.

Popbuying.com


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 1, 2010)

CC is fine for me.
For people who don't have a credit card (at least those who live in the US, I don't know about other countries), you can buy a pre-paid visa card at somewhere like wal-mart, and use it to place orders just like a normal credit card.

Can someone tell me is this a tetraminx? http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.QJ_Hexagon_Diamond_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_White-25847
I think it is, but I'm not sure.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 1, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> CC is fine for me.
> For people who don't have a credit card (at least those who live in the US, I don't know about other countries), you can buy a pre-paid visa card at somewhere like wal-mart, and use it to place orders just like a normal credit card.
> 
> Can someone tell me is this a tetraminx? http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.QJ_Hexagon_Diamond_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_White-25847
> I think it is, but I'm not sure.



Although we can't use pre-paid visa card, It will be appreciated if you tell
us how the card works? 
Thanks.

Popbuying.com


----------



## peedu (Jun 1, 2010)

Credit card is OK for me also.

Peedu


----------



## GermanCube (Jun 1, 2010)

For me popbuying literally died . . . 

What is the trouble with PayPal, why did they "close" your account?


----------



## guoguo (Jun 1, 2010)

The good thing of paypal is that you dont need to to give away your credit card data in every place you buy, which can be dangerous if anyone manages to reach that data (speaking in general, not popbuying in particular)

What about allowing incomings in a popbuying bank account? It would be a good option if bank charges are not high (which I dont know :confused: )


----------



## AngeL (Jun 1, 2010)

I would MUCH rather pay directly with a card than with paypal. Please please add this feature!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a card "which you actually put cash in it first then use it to buy"
will this card work in this case?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 1, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> I have a card "which you actually put cash in it first then use it to buy"
> will this card work in this case?



I assume this is a pre pay visa of some sort, i dont see any reason why it wont work.


YUSS! Thanks Jack ill be quite happy to pay by credit card when you guys can get it up and running. My bank account wont be looking very happy afterwards though


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2010)

I prefer to use paypal, but if I have to use CC I will.
It's not like there is another place to buy cubes.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 1, 2010)

GermanCube said:


> For me popbuying literally died . . .
> 
> What is the trouble with PayPal, why did they "close" your account?



They said we have AUP problem that will stop us use them any more.
Paypal is a good company with many restrictions and rules.
But we are not lucky to go with them together.

Popbuying.com


----------



## Nothing (Jun 1, 2010)

For me the only reason to use Paypal outside of ebay is not having to entrust the security of my credit card details to every single company I buy from.
But I would have no problem with ordering from Popbuying again if you used of a well known and trusted online credit card processing company.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 1, 2010)

since my dad places the orders for me, he's thinking that the CC payment is a bit unsafe. apparently you can just take the money out of it? (sorry, i know nothing about this stuff


----------



## UnstoppableWalnut (Jun 1, 2010)

Google Checkout?
https://checkout.google.com/sell
Amazon Payments?
https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/index.htm

Or are those US/Canada only?

This site (example) accepts 4 methods of payment >_> (Checkout, Amazon Payments, Paypal, Direct Funding from a card.)
With a discount when you pay with direct funding ("member price").
http://www.cn-usa.com/?cmd=_sale&item=24119004


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2010)

I prefer PayPal to credit card.



PopBuyingJack said:


> They said we have AUP problem that will stop us use them any more.
> Paypal is a good company with many restrictions and rules.
> But we are not lucky to go with them together.


Is it a problem with your cube items or with something else? Your cube items look alright. Like someone else suggested earlier, maybe you could create a shop just for your cube items, that would make it nicer for us anyway. I doubt many here are interested in your other items at all. Of course it depends on whether it's worth it for you, but then again you even visit us here 



UnstoppableWalnut said:


> Google Checkout?
> https://checkout.google.com/sell
> Amazon Payments?
> https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/index.htm



Those look interesting. At least the Google one, I admit the Amazon one looked to confusing, didn't know where to start reading and just gave up.


----------



## shalomp (Jun 1, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > For me popbuying literally died . . .
> ...



Doesn't "AUP problem" mean that something is illegal? :confused:

At least that is what it seems like from https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?&cmd=_render-content&content_ID=ua/AcceptableUse_full

If you use a CC payment method, if the card is processed in a country other than U.S., we here in the U.S. will be charged by the bank a fee for foreign currency. At least with most CC.

The charge would have to be in the U.S. with U.S. dollars in order to avoid fees.


----------



## riffz (Jun 1, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Is it a problem with your cube items or with something else? Your cube items look alright. Like someone else suggested earlier, maybe you could create a shop just for your cube items, that would make it nicer for us anyway. I doubt many here are interested in your other items at all. Of course it depends on whether it's worth it for you, but then again you even visit us here



Yes. Good idea.


----------



## shalomp (Jun 1, 2010)

riffz said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a problem with your cube items or with something else? Your cube items look alright. Like someone else suggested earlier, maybe you could create a shop just for your cube items, that would make it nicer for us anyway. I doubt many here are interested in your other items at all. Of course it depends on whether it's worth it for you, but then again you even visit us here
> ...


I personally would like to purchase the other items too.

This happens to be a cube forum, so people here only want the cubes. But there are many other customers who are waiting to buy the other products!


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jun 1, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Can someone tell me is this a tetraminx? http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.QJ_Hexagon_Diamond_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_White-25847
> I think it is, but I'm not sure.



yes it is.


----------



## raodkill (Jun 1, 2010)

hey guys is this 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_ShengShou_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_White_-29192

and this

http://www.speedcubes.net/model.php?model=41

the same? i know i soudn retarded but one says full sealed does that make a difference?


----------



## raodkill (Jun 1, 2010)

cc is fine for me btw.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll 100% buy if you take credit cards. Thats what I used anyway...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> I'll 100% buy if you take credit cards. Thats what I used anyway...



Same here.


----------



## spillus (Jun 1, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I prefer PayPal to credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you Stefan.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you know when those technical problems at Popbuying will be fixed?
I'd like to order something


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 1, 2010)

Pre-paid card should work fine. Popbuying recognizes it as any other credit card. I have always used it with popbuying. I never had a paypal account. but pay with credit card on paypal. It is meant to be used as a regular credit card. Same pins and everything. The only thing is if you dont have enough money on it, it will decline. lol even 1cent  happened to because of currency exchange rate


----------



## riffz (Jun 1, 2010)

shalomp said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



So you could go to the other store that doesn't offer Paypal and order as normal. This wouldn't hurt business in any way.


----------



## UnstoppableWalnut (Jun 1, 2010)

Special site PayPal only for cubes doesn't make sense.

PayPal should say why AUP was violated.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 2, 2010)

yah. it was prolly for nintendo stuff (R4s and crap leik that)


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 2, 2010)

Nothing said:


> For me the only reason to use Paypal outside of ebay is not having to entrust the security of my credit card details to every single company I buy from.
> But I would have no problem with ordering from Popbuying again if you used of a well known and trusted online credit card processing company.



Thanks for trusting us.
We concern the security of your card info, too.
So, once it launched, we think it's ok for us all.
Only annoyed us is that we can use the Credit Card as your payment
method, compared with the time when we use Paypal before.
Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 2, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> since my dad places the orders for me, he's thinking that the CC payment is a bit unsafe. apparently you can just take the money out of it? (sorry, i know nothing about this stuff



Atually, CC payment works nearly the same way like Paypal.
We can't take it without your confirmation.
After some researches and investigations, our CC payment is worth trusting and
it's really safe.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 2, 2010)

UnstoppableWalnut said:


> Google Checkout?
> https://checkout.google.com/sell
> Amazon Payments?
> https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/index.htm
> ...



We know the Amazon Payment and Google Checkout, But
what dominant in our mind is that this kind of payment should be popular within the whole world and used so often.
That's why we choose Paypal and CC payment.
Anyway, MoneyGram or payment like this should be taken into our considerations.
Our team still there(Purchasing Team, Customer Service and IT and so on).
The payment should not be a barrier for us to supply our customers good items and services.
Rgiht?

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I prefer PayPal to credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Currently, we are considering to make popbuying the whole cube e-store.
In a very short of time, popbuying will be a store full of other items.
We don't mind to be Cube supplier only if it is neccessary.

Popbuying.com


----------



## spillus (Jun 2, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > spillus said:
> ...



I mailed twice last week, but got no reaction ! Can you help me accessing the web shop ?


----------



## Samania (Jun 3, 2010)

Yayyy I got my order todayy =DD

I am highly satisfied with the products that I ordered. Only problem is that I ordered 

QJ Plastic Sticker Triangle Pyramid Magic Cube White#default
Item #: 28944

But instead I got it in black. Its okay though  

Thanks


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 3, 2010)

spillus said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > spillus said:
> ...



Then, you can PM us to explian the problem the you met.
Thanks.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 3, 2010)

Samania said:


> Yayyy I got my order todayy =DD
> 
> I am highly satisfied with the products that I ordered. Only problem is that I ordered
> 
> ...



Thanks for support us.
Wish you continuously support when use CC payment instead of Paypal.

Popbuying.com


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 3, 2010)

CC payments are no problem. I'm sure if people want to get Popbuying products they can find a way to make CC payments.

I'll make a big order with you because I was happy with my last order.

YOU ALSO HAVE MARU 4x4x4 NOW I SEE!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## HenryJade (Jun 3, 2010)

popbuying jack . hey sir is the popbuying.com is ok now? my friend want to but some items but their a notice that the website have technical problem?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 3, 2010)

Zarlor said:


> CC payments are no problem. I'm sure if people want to get Popbuying products they can find a way to make CC payments.
> 
> I'll make a big order with you because I was happy with my last order.
> 
> ...



Thank God the price is just very slightly cheaper than HKNowStore. Now I don't regret not waiting to order


----------



## Konsta (Jun 3, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Zarlor said:
> 
> 
> > CC payments are no problem. I'm sure if people want to get Popbuying products they can find a way to make CC payments.
> ...



Same here


----------



## Joe Black (Jun 3, 2010)

Why It's so expensive compared to the others 4x4?


Is it possible to get a "online CC" o something like this with Paypal, to pay in Popbuying?


----------



## Dfgged (Jun 3, 2010)

Konsta said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Zarlor said:
> ...


What? No white?


----------



## Konsta (Jun 3, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



Yes there is. It just happens to be transparent.
See: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_Maru_Magic_Cube_White-29886


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 3, 2010)

When will Popbuying be able to receive payments again?


----------



## Dfgged (Jun 4, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



Well unless they update the photo, I wouldn't be willing to buy a white cube and end up getting a transparent one. ESPECIALLY for $24.39


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 4, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> When will Popbuying be able to receive payments again?



hopefully soon  im miss popbuying


----------



## spillus (Jun 4, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...



Emma solved the problem


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 4, 2010)

HenryJade said:


> popbuying jack . hey sir is the popbuying.com is ok now? my friend want to but some items but their a notice that the website have technical problem?



Hi:
Our payment system is still under construction.
It is predited that about 3-4 business days will be enough for us 
to normal. Then we will remove the notice and make a big dicounts for you
to shop popbuying through CC payment.

Thanks


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 4, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> Why It's so expensive compared to the others 4x4?
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get a "online CC" o something like this with Paypal, to pay in Popbuying?



We can have online Credit Card Payment works like Paypal.
Paypal will not offer any service any more.

Thanks


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 4, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > When will Popbuying be able to receive payments again?
> ...



We miss you too.
Need 3-4 working days.
We will back together with big discounts for you all.

Thanks


----------



## HenryJade (Jun 4, 2010)

paypal does not work jack? but my friend was only a paypal account with funds


----------



## choza244 (Jun 4, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Joe Black said:
> 
> 
> > Why It's so expensive compared to the others 4x4?
> ...



 does that mean we can't pay with paypal anymore?????????? OMG why???


----------



## HenryJade (Jun 4, 2010)

JACK i think your wrong  paypal is continued in their service.

do you mean, only the popbuying.com does not use paypal for transsaction?


----------



## Paul87 (Jun 4, 2010)

choza244 said:


> does that mean we can't pay with paypal anymore?????????? OMG why???





HenryJade said:


> JACK i think your wrong  paypal is continued in their service.
> 
> do you mean, only the popbuying.com does not use paypal for transsaction?



Just read the previous 10-20 pages... you'll find all your answers there


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry for any inconvenience.
Popbuying.com, right now, can't use Paypal any more.
Instead, Credit Cared Payment will be the only payment method.
Looks a little complicated, but works the same with Paypal.
Thanks.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 4, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Instead, Credit Cared Payment will be the only payment method.



Mind telling us HOW to pay with credit card?
Even when I check out I cannot find any payment option that allows me to pay with credit card.

Please explain to us how to check out andpay with creditcard on your site

Thanks


----------



## Paul87 (Jun 4, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Mind telling us HOW to pay with credit card?
> Even when I check out I cannot find any payment option that allows me to pay with credit card.
> 
> Please explain to us how to check out andpay with creditcard on your site
> ...





PopBuyingJack said:


> Need 3-4 working days.
> We will back together with big discounts for you all.
> 
> Thanks



You should read previous posts before asking such questions...


----------



## raodkill (Jun 4, 2010)

why are all u people raging about ?
if have bothered to read before bugging jack you would know exactly what happened. Jack has enough problems to deal with


----------



## choza244 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey Jack just one question here, do you accept credit cards from any country? because i pay with paypal in all sites just cause almost all of them doesn't accept credit cards from my country (Colombia) that's why i just can buy with paypal, but please tell me that you accept any credit card!!


----------



## HenryJade (Jun 5, 2010)

Paul87 said:


> choza244 said:
> 
> 
> > does that mean we can't pay with paypal anymore?????????? OMG why???
> ...



no answer for my question.....


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 5, 2010)

choza244 said:


> Hey Jack just one question here, do you accept credit cards from any country? because i pay with paypal in all sites just cause almost all of them doesn't accept credit cards from my country (Colombia) that's why i just can buy with paypal, but please tell me that you accept any credit card!!



Our Credit Card company arrange a system to refuse some countries.
Actually, it's our first time to use CC payment, safe and secure, but not all
CC can pay successfully.

Thanks.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 5, 2010)

HenryJade said:


> Paul87 said:
> 
> 
> > choza244 said:
> ...



Popbuying cannot use paypal for payment anymore, paypal is still up and running they just wont let popbuying use them. From reading this thread it sounds like it could have been a copyright issue with the nintendo stuff or something. So yes your question was answered in the previous pages.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 5, 2010)

cubedepot>popbuying right now  i miss popbuying


----------



## choza244 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok Jack, i've read the last pages on this thread and now i understand why you will stop using the paypal service, i just hope that the CC company accept my credit card, btw i am happy because i ordered some cubes right before you stopped the payment, so they will arrive in the next few weeks, and i hope that this order is not the last one


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 5, 2010)

choza244 said:


> Ok Jack, i've read the last pages on this thread and now i understand why you will stop using the paypal service, i just hope that the CC company accept my credit card, btw i am happy because i ordered some cubes right before you stopped the payment, so they will arrive in the next few weeks, and i hope that this order is not the last one



Of course it won't be the last order.
We have to go through this hart time together, then 
find a balance way to make it all easy like before.

Popbuying.com


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 5, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> choza244 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jack just one question here, do you accept credit cards from any country? because i pay with paypal in all sites just cause almost all of them doesn't accept credit cards from my country (Colombia) that's why i just can buy with paypal, but please tell me that you accept any credit card!!
> ...



Hi Jack I'm assuming that the some countries you are reffering to are small countries, not big ones like States, Australia and Canada?


----------



## Applemoes (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena Cube said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > choza244 said:
> ...



Or Sweden, that would suck  But I have a Visa so I don't think that I'll need to worry about it


----------



## (X) (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena Cube said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > choza244 said:
> ...


 this


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 6, 2010)

im not impatient or anything but when will CC payment be up?


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 6, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> im not impatient or anything but when will CC payment be up?





PopBuyingJack said:


> HenryJade said:
> 
> 
> > popbuying jack . hey sir is the popbuying.com is ok now? my friend want to but some items but their a notice that the website have technical problem?
> ...


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 7, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> im not impatient or anything but when will CC payment be up?



As far as I know, three days at most.
When it's done, we will give your all the big discounts.

Thanks


----------



## Konsta (Jun 7, 2010)

You have to change sku 29887 and sku 29886 pictures with each other.


----------



## Crosshash (Jun 8, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > im not impatient or anything but when will CC payment be up?
> ...



Thanks Jack, I think I'm not the only one who appreciates the strong communications between the community and the retailer.

Think I've got a mighty fine order planned at any rate.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 8, 2010)

Konsta said:


> You have to change sku 29887 and sku 29886 pictures with each other.



Thanks.
We will check it and make it changed once it is confirmed.

Thanks


Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 8, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



Thanks anyway.
Your support and trust drive popbuying along the way.

Popbuying.com


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 8, 2010)

hi jack,

can you get the haiyan memory cube please.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 8, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> hi jack,
> 
> can you get the haiyan memory cube please.


doubt he ever will. haiyan still hand mods it, so he won't mass produce it. when the new mold comes out, jack will probably get it.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > hi jack,
> ...



Speaking of which...any news?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 8, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



not yet. He mentioned that the molding process is a bit hard (which brings me to the next question, how does the shengen company do it?) so he said to wait. I'll make a thread when it's officially out.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

Konsta said:


> You have to change sku 29887 and sku 29886 pictures with each other.



Changed.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 8, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> hi jack,
> 
> can you get the haiyan memory cube please.



Would you please give us the link or picture of that kind?

Thanks


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack, he's talking about this: http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=167


Canadiancuber, Haiyan himself said:


Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> No one have Haiyan's cube - memory besides myself. Because there only have hand mode sanding by myself.



and until a new mould is confirmed, it seems that is the way it is.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have them on my store...


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 8, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> I have them on my store...



Translation: 
NOO GUYS DUN GO 2 POPBUYING MAH STORE IS MORE BETTER!
joking  
I would go to bigbee's store. He's located in the U.S  but then again its more expensive


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, I was talking about the Haiyan post that was quoted


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 8, 2010)

Is this why you called Haiyan Memory?
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_Black-29176

Popbuying.com


----------



## Konsta (Jun 8, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Is this why you called Haiyan Memory?
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_Black-29176
> 
> Popbuying.com



No, Haiyan Memory is modded version of this cube: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_GJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Component_Pieces_5th_Gen_Black-25261

This is Haiyan Memory: http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=167


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 8, 2010)

Got my Popbuying order in ....3 and a half weeks....i live in minnesota...

i've had better shipping, but Im happy....


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 8, 2010)

i know when CC payment is done a lot of people will order, i hope i don't get my order wrong or in two parts


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jun 8, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > I have them on my store...
> ...



bigbee's store dont load for me :S no store with .webs.com load :S

just me ?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah, i think so.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 9, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> i know when CC payment is done a lot of people will order, i hope i don't get my order wrong or in two parts



Currently, the payment problem stopped so many desires of popbuying supporters. But nobody will promise 100% no mistake work. Anyway, we will take every strive to achieve that.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 9, 2010)

how? i thought haiyan only had em on his store.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> how? i thought haiyan only had em on his store.



You're still talking about the Memory? Haiyan sands them himself, so it isn't mass produced.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > how? i thought haiyan only had em on his store.
> ...



That's why we can't supply this in the market.

Popbuying.com


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, The notice is removed. Does this mean that popbuying is back in business?


----------



## Konsta (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, the payment works now?

How about this:


PopBuyingJack said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > im not impatient or anything but when will CC payment be up?
> ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

POPBUYINGISBACK will be a 5% discount.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> POPBUYINGISBACK will be a 5% discount.



It didnt work for me


----------



## Konsta (Jun 9, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > POPBUYINGISBACK will be a 5% discount.
> ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> It didnt work for me



I said *will be* as in, in the very near future as soon as it's implemented.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > It didnt work for me
> ...



WHERE's the THINGY ON YOUR AVATAR?!?!


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 9, 2010)

When purchasing what does credit bank mean?


----------



## Konsta (Jun 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > It didnt work for me
> ...



Oh, I thought you were joking..? :|
Well, I have a full shopping cart waiting..


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Oh, I thought you were joking..? :|
> Well, I have a full shopping cart waiting..



Me too.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2010)

The notice is still there for me.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> The notice is still there for me.



Same, any reason for this?


----------



## Nothing (Jun 9, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > The notice is still there for me.
> ...


Have you cleared your browser cache?


----------



## Konsta (Jun 9, 2010)

Nothing said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...



I only had to refresh the page.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 9, 2010)

And I've been waiting for this moment. For all my life, oh lord.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 9, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> And I've been waiting for this moment. For all my life, oh lord.



awesome song FTW!!!


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi:
Popbuying CC payment is ok right now.
You can order what you want through Credit Card.
But, since it's first time to be used, so,
if you find any bugs in it, please let us know.
You can contact our customer service:
support.popbuying.com
Thanks


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds great Jack, is there a discount coupon code we can use or something for the grand reopening of the website like you said?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 9, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Nothing said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



The notice seems to stay there for me but i just realised i can pay for stuff regardless. 

:fp Should have checked that rather than assuming the notice meant i cant pay.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 9, 2010)

Discount: 5%
CodeOPBUYINGISBACK

CC payment is a little unfamiliar,
But it's ok after your try.

Popbuying.com


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

I just ordered, everything went fine.  Thanks.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS your payment is ok.
I have seen your order in our system.
The order is collecting right now.

Popbuying.com


----------



## raodkill (Jun 9, 2010)

will be ordering 2morro ;D very happy that this is back up
-highfive
lol


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 9, 2010)

Finally, I ordered an F-II and an A-V . . . amongst other things. =)


----------



## Paul87 (Jun 9, 2010)

I just placed quite a big order  Paying by Credit Card went very smooth, I just hope everything worked ^^


----------



## Konsta (Jun 9, 2010)

There, finally!
Everything went ok for me too.
Only thing is that the old message came back to popbuying site after I paid my order 
But I liked this verification system. Much better than what I used couple years ago when I paid with CC online.
$3.11 discount  Almost a cube.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 9, 2010)

Konsta said:


> There, finally!
> Everything went ok for me too.
> Only thing is that the old message came back to popbuying site after I paid my order
> But I liked this verification system. Much better than what I used couple years ago when I paid with CC online.
> $3.11 discount  Almost a cube.



If any bugs you find, please let us know.

Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack, just a request, could you post pictures similar to these for future cubes. http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/3527/dsc00150jy.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4482/dsc00147fm.jpg
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/345/dsc00149g.jpg
http://popbuying.com/image201004/sku_29939_1.jpg
and a picture of it turned halfway would be very useful to our community. Hope it's not too much to ask. Thanks.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 9, 2010)

Yay! i ordered a lot this time, oh well, i hope they arrive without mistakes  thanks Jack


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 9, 2010)

notSerbia said:


> Jack, just a request, could you post pictures similar to these for future cubes. http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/3527/dsc00150jy.jpg
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4482/dsc00147fm.jpg
> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/345/dsc00149g.jpg
> http://popbuying.com/image201004/sku_29939_1.jpg
> and a picture of it turned halfway would be very useful to our community. Hope it's not too much to ask. Thanks.



Thanks for your advise.
We will make some improvements in the pictures.
If you order currently, you can tell me your order number,
I arrange a gift for you.
Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 9, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Yay! i ordered a lot this time, oh well, i hope they arrive without mistakes  thanks Jack



You can order much more to test our service.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just placed an order of about $117, credit card payment seemed to go well i think i even like it more than paypal. Cant wait for it to get here


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just ordered some cubes... everything seemed to go fine... where can i check the status of my order tho? the order is not appearing in my account part.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > POPBUYINGISBACK will be a 5% discount.
> ...



In general, for discount coupons, simply look at the coupons page:
http://popbuying.com/Coupons.pb
It's usually more informative and accurate than what's posted here.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 9, 2010)

What is the point of knowing card issued bank?
I can't complete my order because of this. After I type it in and hit submit, some japanese site comes up and declines my card information.


----------



## Nothing (Jun 9, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> What is the point of knowing card issued bank?


Sorry not much help resolving your problem but my bank told me it's an added security measure, a fraudulent user mostly only has the numbers and dates.


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 9, 2010)

Nothing said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > What is the point of knowing card issued bank?
> ...



Yeah, my VISA had a problem with the "Verified By Visa" step. I guess I typed in the wrong password for that more than three times and it locked the card IF a merchant checked it. So, I called them at 1-888-918-7490 and got them to reset that so I could go to www.verifiedbyvisa.com and activate it again.

"Verified By Visa" is merchant protection because I guess it happens a lot that people say they never charged some order online and the CC company just wipes the charge and merchants lose money. This way they are more sure that the cardholder is really the person who owns the card and not someone who has the numbers/expire date/cvv.

After I re-activated "Verified By Visa" then it went through with no problem with my second order.

So, I'm having Popbuying just cancel my first order since ePayment won't let you try and pay for the same order twice in one day.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> In general, for discount coupons, simply look at the coupons page:
> http://popbuying.com/Coupons.pb
> It's usually more informative and accurate than what's posted here.


 
Stefan, the very first post in this thread shows discounts that apply to cubes.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 9, 2010)

It said my card was rejected or something by the bank, and my payment didn't go through :\

It said that I was enrolled in the verified by visa program (but I dont think I am), and after it said that, it forwarded me to the page saying it was rejected.

edit: and my bank just called me with an automated message saying that I need to call them...


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 9, 2010)

So when you guys did the 'Verified by Visa' thing you entered the last 4 digits of your SSN too?

Well I entered it and a MasterCard error message was on the next page. Wat do?

I got an email saying that they received my order. But when I go to my orders it says "Quotation Created	Order has been received. Order not paid for yet. Please contact customer." Does this mean I win or I lose?

Oh and I checked my bank account online and it hasnt received the transaction

I just tried using the customer service but it said I couldnt send the message.

HALP PLEASE.


----------



## raodkill (Jun 10, 2010)

just did my 50 dollar order lol
everything went fine
did visa
did hte verfied visa thinger.
after that went through
it took about 2 minutes for hte site to bounce me back to popbuying
aside from that really long (returning you to buyers site please dont close yet)
thing it was all good


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi:
Our CC payment activated.
But, it's our first time to use them.
Wish all of you that have a successful pay through our CC payment
can share your experience here for others reference.
Thanks.


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 10, 2010)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Professional_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30084

Maru lube?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 10, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Professional_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30084
> 
> Maru lube?



I hope so


----------



## raodkill (Jun 10, 2010)

hey jack
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_SE_DIY_Magic_Cube_2n_Gen_Black-29961

says black in the title
but hte picture is white just a headsup
^^


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 10, 2010)

worldwide cubenjoy?


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 10, 2010)

See my post on page 153. I really need help.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 10, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> What is the point of knowing card issued bank?
> I can't complete my order because of this. After I type it in and hit submit, some japanese site comes up and declines my card information.


Can anybody help?


----------



## raodkill (Jun 10, 2010)

its for security reasons so that people cant just buy crap if htey find out ure number and ssn

anyway
mine worked fine i typed in CIBC exactly like that and it was all good


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 10, 2010)

Promotion B
The Coupon valid for Popbuying Lubricant for Magic Cubes
CodeOPBUYINGLUBRICANT
SKU:30084, 30059, 24271
Discount: 10% 
Starting Date: 00:00:00, 11th June, 2010
Expire Date: 23:59:59, 24th June, 2010


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 10, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Just placed an order of about $117, credit card payment seemed to go well i think i even like it more than paypal. Cant wait for it to get here



Hi:
We are collecting the using experience of our CC payment.
Would you please tell us why you said you liked more than Paypal?

Thanks.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 10, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> What is the point of knowing card issued bank?
> I can't complete my order because of this. After I type it in and hit submit, some japanese site comes up and declines my card information.



Hi:
You can contact our Customer Service for that:
support.popbuying.com
[email protected]
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 10, 2010)

Nothing said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > What is the point of knowing card issued bank?
> ...



Hi:
Our CC channel activated a anti-fraud system that 
will refuse some payments from a certain card or a country and so on
to pretect our mutual interests.
Wish you all understanding.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 10, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Professional_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30084
> 
> Maru lube?



Hi:
Maru Lubricant is on the way.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 10, 2010)

raodkill said:


> hey jack
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_SE_DIY_Magic_Cube_2n_Gen_Black-29961
> 
> says black in the title
> ...



Sorry for the mistake.
We will correct it.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi:
We are now having the spring and core for you.
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.MHZ_Core___Screws___Springs_Set_(New)-29962


----------



## dcrystalj (Jun 10, 2010)

how many chances are to get paypal back?? 
i cannot pay with these IPS it want to have 8digit number at the and but when i received visa i get only 9 and 4 digit numbers :S
I've contacted visa and they said i need card reader...


when you make an order and you don't pay it for some reason. if you want to pay it later: Delivery address country parameter is illegal. you should fix these... 

I've received some broken cube from you already but for these price i think i should still buy cubes from you.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 10, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> how many chances are to get paypal back??
> i cannot pay with these IPS it want to have 8digit number at the and but when i received visa i get only 9 and 4 digit numbers :S
> I've contacted visa and they said i need card reader...
> 
> ...



Hi:
If you have any questions about your payments,
Please contact our customer service:
support.popbuying.com
[email protected]


----------



## Winball (Jun 10, 2010)

The HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3d_DIY_Kit_Black does not have A-V core? I was sure it was built on a A-V.


----------



## joey (Jun 10, 2010)

Nope, you're thinking of a Haiyan Memory.


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 10, 2010)

With the CC payment there were a few more forms to fill out and a few extra verification pages to go through than there was with Paypal.

At first I was worried about the authenticity of some of the payment pages. I thought they might be phishing sites since I was unfamiliar with the "Verified by Visa" program. But after a quick internet search I gained enough confidence to continue my purchase. By this time the sale had timed out. That left me with a unpaid order on my Popbuying account. When I tried to pay for it I got an error message, so I started over with a new duplicate order.

When I went through the second time, I had no trouble entering my information. It went very smoothly. Once I got comfortable with all of the confirmation and verification steps it worked well. My new order is marked as payment recieved.

I preferred Paypal as it was faster and easier, but the CC payment method works too.


----------



## dcrystalj (Jun 10, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> With the CC payment there were a few more forms to fill out and a few extra verification pages to go through than there was with Paypal.
> 
> At first I was worried about the authenticity of some of the payment pages. I thought they might be phishing sites since I was unfamiliar with the "Verified by Visa" program. But after a quick internet search I gained enough confidence to continue my purchase. By this time the sale had timed out. That left me with a unpaid order on my Popbuying account. When I tried to pay for it I got an error message, so I started over with a new duplicate order.


yes, i have a lot duplicated orders now... there is no way to delete them and no way to pay them. popbuying should fix it


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jun 10, 2010)

I noticed you have "3x3x3 SE DIY Magic Cube 2n Gen White" unassembled in white for less than 5 dollars. will you get it in black?


----------



## Thomas97 (Jun 10, 2010)

hi,
i've made a order and after paying through iPS it said error. and then it linked me to a weird bank site. i checked my popbuying account and it said that there were no payments received. i then made another order with the same products. i tried paying again. the same problem occurred. 
i have a mastercard and when ever i click on the credit card type(mastercard) it just has the card issuing bank and country details to feel out. so for the payments, i filled out all the details before pressing on the credit card type and pressed submit and the error occurs.
what do i do??
please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've had difficulty with my order and it still hasn't gone through yet. I ATTEMPTED to pay for it with my Mastercard...it took me to a payment site, where I entered in all my data, but when I clicked on the Mastercard logo, the credit card number field disappeared.

It took me to a separate payment site through the Bank of China which didn't allow me to select my credit card.

Currently, it shows my order on PopBuying as a "Quotation Created". When I click on the payment link, it takes me to they payment site where it says "Delivery address country parameter is illegal.", which makes no sense at all.

I actually preferred Paypal myself, as it took care of all of these things in one convenient site, plus all your information (shipping addys, credit card info) was not spread all over the place.


----------



## Thomas97 (Jun 10, 2010)

that is exactly what happened to me.
what can we do about it?
i need a few things before a comp.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 10, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Professional_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30084
> ...



Does that mean that's not the maru lube?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...



And what is it? I plan on buying two of them. It looks like the bottle in the Maru 4x4 pic.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 10, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...



If you look carefully, you will see that the bottle is different than Maru's.
I have no idea what that is, but I also will buy few bottles.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 10, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> I noticed you have "3x3x3 SE DIY Magic Cube 2n Gen White" unassembled in white for less than 5 dollars. will you get it in black?



What cube is that?


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed you have "3x3x3 SE DIY Magic Cube 2n Gen White" unassembled in white for less than 5 dollars. will you get it in black?
> ...



3x3x3 SE DIY Magic Cube 2n Gen White


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 10, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> 3x3x3 SE DIY Magic Cube 2n Gen White



Yes, and is that actually the ShengEn-II (F-II)? Doesn't look like it to me...


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> tarpshack said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 SE DIY Magic Cube 2n Gen White
> ...



I see what you're saying. It looks like it could be an F-I. It's edge pieces are wrong for an F-II.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 10, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> It looks like it could be an F-I.



It is not an F-I. http://www.speedcubes.net/model.php?model=4


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 10, 2010)

Its white on popbuying so it can't be FI.

Seriously though, look at the edge pieces on the FII, then compare to whats in the Popbuying picture.. It looks like an FI  to me.

This is definately an FII though.


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> tarpshack said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like it could be an F-I.
> ...



Yeah. That's what I was comparing it to. I thought the pieces looked very similar to the F-I pictured on SpeedCubes (other than being white.)

EDIT: Looking closer I see the differences. The Popbuying cube has raised corners on the center pieces. The caps have the same thing. I guess I don't know what it is, but the shape of the edge pieces and the center pieces look like some kind of Type F.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 10, 2010)

Not really. Caps are different, core is different, screws are different...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 10, 2010)

Jack:

I recently noticed that there have been several puzzles that you guys have put under the wrong brand name by mistake. 

the Guojia[1](国佳) cubes are not the same as Guojia[3](国甲). All 国佳 cubes are made by WeiChi Plastic Gifts™, which is "WC".

These three, which i am sure of, should be put under "WC" instead of "GJ":
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.29018
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.28029
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27977


I am not sure about these two, but judging from the pictures they are also 国佳 cubes:

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27830
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27829



thx.

EDIT: also this one:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_SE_DIY_Magic_Cube_2n_Gen_White-29961


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 10, 2010)

I still don't know what to put in for card issued bank? I have a master card, no bank. I posted my question here and I emailed popbuying with no answer. I also checked through the pages from the date I posted my question, but it has not been answered. Can someone please clear this up for me? I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## spillus (Jun 10, 2010)

*Missing parts in MHZ *C4U* DIY Kits !! Pay attention*

Order #B2010512618636B / SKU 29397 missing 2 center caps (it is the second time !). SKU 29359 missing core axis + screws/springs set !! Impossible to assemble. In 2 orders I bought 3 MHZ (C4U) DIY KITS and all the three had parts missing: unbelievable. I have to strongly comply with Popbuying.

I tried to use customer service, but it doesn't work fine ...


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jun 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Not really. Caps are different, core is different, screws are different...



are you sayign it's different than a F-I or a F-II

I compared the piece to my FII (don't have a FI) the edges are different, the caps are different, and the center pieces are different.

so if it's not a FI or an FII is it a FIII or is it a clone by a different company? I might have to order one to see how good it is.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 10, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. Caps are different, core is different, screws are different...
> ...



wut?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd say that it's most likely a clone.
MARU LUBE!!!!!

yay for c4y core+hardware too


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 10, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> are you sayign it's different than a F-I or a F-II
> 
> I compared the piece to my FII (don't have a FI) the edges are different, the caps are different, and the center pieces are different.
> 
> so if it's not a FI or an FII is it a FIII or is it a clone by a different company? I might have to order one to see how good it is.





daniel0731ex said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_SE_DIY_Magic_Cube_2n_Gen_Black-29961
> ...



I'd listen to Daniel.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 11, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Jack:
> 
> I recently noticed that there have been several puzzles that you guys have put under the wrong brand name by mistake.
> 
> ...



Thanks for you info.
We will check it.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 11, 2010)

Cena Cube said:


> I still don't know what to put in for card issued bank? I have a master card, no bank. I posted my question here and I emailed popbuying with no answer. I also checked through the pages from the date I posted my question, but it has not been answered. Can someone please clear this up for me? I would very much appreciate it.



Hi:
We have got your email.
But, after the payment opened, we have to deal with so
many emails arose by payment failures.
So, just need some time for us to clear all this.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 11, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...





Hi:
It's DianSheng Lub.

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 11, 2010)

spillus said:


> Order #B2010512618636B / SKU 29397 missing 2 center caps (it is the second time !). SKU 29359 missing core axis + screws/springs set !! Impossible to assemble. In 2 orders I bought 3 MHZ (C4U) DIY KITS and all the three had parts missing: unbelievable. I have to strongly comply with Popbuying.
> 
> I tried to use customer service, but it doesn't work fine ...



Hi:
I have arranged our colleague to help you.
Check your inbox, please.

Popbuying.com


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 11, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Cena Cube said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't know what to put in for card issued bank? I have a master card, no bank. I posted my question here and I emailed popbuying with no answer. I also checked through the pages from the date I posted my question, but it has not been answered. Can someone please clear this up for me? I would very much appreciate it.
> ...



I wouldn't have a problem waiting, it is that I still want the 5% discount. :


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jun 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > are you sayign it's different than a F-I or a F-II
> ...



GuoJia is type A. the feet of the edge piece look like a type F not a type A. also the core is completely different than any GuoJia cube I have ever seen.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 11, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> GuoJia is type A.





daniel0731ex said:


> that is a GuoJia 3x3 cube (*国佳, the one that makes the diamond cube, not the Alpha).*


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 11, 2010)

My order went through without a problem. I didn't like the extra few steps with the CC payment, and it freaked my mom out, but it's all good now.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 11, 2010)

Since nobody will help me with my problems, can you just cancel my order?
B2010610612928B


----------



## Thomas97 (Jun 11, 2010)

not working still. i used internet explorer as it had said on the website and the bank of china website worked. after all my details on that website, it said payment failure: Declined 
what do i do? i need to buy these items soon!!!!!


----------



## Thomas97 (Jun 11, 2010)

maybe i could get some to do dropshipping to my house and i could pay them


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, can you stock the dayan-GuHong cube? like the one here: http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 11, 2010)

Thomas97 said:


> not working still. i used internet explorer as it had said on the website and the bank of china website worked. after all my details on that website, it said payment failure: Declined
> what do i do? i need to buy these items soon!!!!!



Why you can't pay successfully?


----------



## Thomas97 (Jun 11, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Thomas97 said:
> 
> 
> > not working still. i used internet explorer as it had said on the website and the bank of china website worked. after all my details on that website, it said payment failure: Declined
> ...



i dont know. is there any other way to pay. please. i need these items


----------



## Thomas97 (Jun 11, 2010)

maybe bank deposit??


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 11, 2010)

Are the people who are having trouble with the new payment system all using MasterCard?

I used Visa, and although there were a few extra steps it did work. I just got a notice today that my order has shipped. So for those of you who had trouble using MasterCard, you might try Visa if it's an option for you.


----------



## dcrystalj (Jun 11, 2010)

bad of visa is that you need a card reader, which you need to buy...


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 11, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> Are the people who are having trouble with the new payment system all using MasterCard?
> 
> I used Visa, and although there were a few extra steps it did work. I just got a notice today that my order has shipped. So for those of you who had trouble using MasterCard, you might try Visa if it's an option for you.



Maybe you can help me. For Visa did you have an area called card issuing bank? If you did, can you please tell me what to put in that box. Thats really all I need to know and its getting me mad


----------



## Paul87 (Jun 11, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> I used Visa, and although there were a few extra steps it did work. I just got a notice today that my order has shipped.



Same here... the payment process took a bit longer than at all the other online shops I've ordered from before, but it worked without a problem



dcrystalj said:


> bad of visa is that you need a card reader, which you need to buy...



I just entered my credit card number in the specified field. Whatever would you need a card reader for?



Cena Cube said:


> Maybe you can help me. For Visa did you have an area called card issuing bank? If you did, can you please tell me what to put in that box. Thats really all I need to know and its getting me mad



Well, where did you get your credit card from? I got it by appyling for it at my bank. So I just entered the bank's name and it worked.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Credit_Card#How_credit_cards_work (look at the picture)


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 11, 2010)

Cena Cube said:


> Maybe you can help me. For Visa did you have an area called card issuing bank? If you did, can you please tell me what to put in that box. Thats really all I need to know and its getting me mad





Paul87 said:


> Well, where did you get your credit card from? I got it by appyling for it at my bank. So I just entered the bank's name and it worked.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Credit_Card#How_credit_cards_work (look at the picture)




Thank You Soo Much. This all I needed to Know and no one except you could give me that straight answer. Again Thanks.  Your awesome. I can finally order. Popbuying really should put somthing beside it that explains this to you. When I heared bank, I didn't get my card for a bank so I was totally confused. The picture really helped. Thanks Again.  I'm just so happy



Edit:  still can't order... anti-fraud system no passed.. What the heck doe sthat mean? its getting fustrated. i have a whole page or orders that hasn't received payment. I keep trying. I've tried 20 times. and every time I have to re-add everything back into the shopping cart. :'( also, i emailed them right when they got back in business on the first day. still no reply. i understand i'm impatient but in this case who wouldn't be


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 11, 2010)

Are you going to get these back in stock any time soon?


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 12, 2010)

Jack: could you add something like moneybookers as a payment option?
Its similar to paypal, so it might be a good option for all of us who are having trouble paying by credit card.

chinese language site: http://www.moneybookers.com/app/?smode=2&l=CN


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 12, 2010)

There should be a tutorial on how to check out.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 12, 2010)

It's really easy. Just fill in all the spaces.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 12, 2010)

Thomas97 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas97 said:
> ...



Popbuying can accept West Union.
If you want to pay through this way,
you can contact our Customer Service to 
get the account info of our West Union.
Or wait a few more days for our another payment.
Thanks


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 12, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> Hi, can you stock the dayan-GuHong cube? like the one here: http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140



Hi:
We will check it if we can stock them.

Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 12, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> Are the people who are having trouble with the new payment system all using MasterCard?
> 
> I used Visa, and although there were a few extra steps it did work. I just got a notice today that my order has shipped. So for those of you who had trouble using MasterCard, you might try Visa if it's an option for you.



Actually, among the successful payments. VISA is dominant in our statistics.
So, VISAs are more easy to get through.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 12, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Jack: could you add something like moneybookers as a payment option?
> Its similar to paypal, so it might be a good option for all of us who are having trouble paying by credit card.
> 
> chinese language site: http://www.moneybookers.com/app/?smode=2&l=CN



Hi:
We still have arranged another payment method.
It takes some time to achieve it.

Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi:
After a few days of using.
We collected some failures through our payment stat:
Payment Failures List
1.	Transaction Declined - Contact Issuing Bank(Declined)
2.	Tansaction Declined - No reply from Bank (Timed Out)
3.	Transaction Declined - Expired Card(Expired Card)
4.	Transaction Declined - Insufficient credit(Insufficient Funds)
5.	Transaction Declined - Refer to card issuer(Referred)
6.	Transaction could not be processed(Unspecified Failure)
7.	Transaction Blocked - Returned when the Verification Security Level has a value of '07'. 
If the merchant has 3-D Secure Blocking enabled. The transaction will not proceed.(Transaction was 
blocked by the Payment Server because it did not pass all fraud checks.) 
8.	3D Secure Authentication Failed(The card holder was not authorised. This is used in 3-D 
Secure Authentication.)


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 12, 2010)

Does prepaid visa card work with this new system. If so, I might just go buy another one of those instead of all this trouble?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 12, 2010)

Cena Cube said:


> Does prepaid visa card work with this new system. If so, I might just go buy another one of those instead of all this trouble?



As far as I know, our payment system doesn't sopport
this way of payment.

Thanks.
Popbuying.com


----------



## zumax (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Jack, I just tired to make an order with a Prepaid Mastercard and at the part where is asks for the Card Issuing Bank, it says order failed. I never typed the cards info or anything and a little later I got an order confirmed e-mail. Why is that? You can private message me for my account details if needed. I'm wondering why it didn't work, or how I can pay for the order.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 12, 2010)

The Agricultural Bank of China doesn't play nice with Firefox.

With Internet Explorer I can get up to a point where MasterCard details are entered but then it fails. It's worth noting that the Merchant Name isn't set when it responds with failure...

Perhaps you're not posting all the required information to the payment gateway? Or the banks payment gateway is crap.

Tim.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 12, 2010)

TimMc said:


> The Agricultural Bank of China doesn't play nice with Firefox.
> 
> With Internet Explorer I can get up to a point where MasterCard details are entered but then it fails. It's worth noting that the Merchant Name isn't set when it responds with failure...
> 
> ...



Firefox worked fine for me (using Visa).


----------



## Cena Cube (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anyone else keep getting this message?

The transaction cannot be finished, for the anti-fraud scan is not passed. \n\rPlease choose other credit card to complete payment or contact IPS customer service via following info. \n\rPhone Number: (86)021-62407610, Email: [email protected].

Does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## rainbow46 (Jun 12, 2010)

i got error when trying to pay my order
can i pay via paypal ( faster and easier )
i have sent email to cs but still no reply

here is my order B2010610011038B


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 12, 2010)

rainbow46 said:


> i got error when trying to pay my order
> can i pay via paypal ( faster and easier )
> i have sent email to cs but still no reply
> 
> here is my order B2010610011038B



I know you're new, but if you took the time to read the previous posts, you would know that Popbuying doesn't accept Paypal anymore, unfortunately.


----------



## rainbow46 (Jun 12, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> rainbow46 said:
> 
> 
> > i got error when trying to pay my order
> ...


ic i just read the privous page after you told me, thx, i just hope i can pay my order, because i receive note "Delivery address country parameter is illegal. " from IPS everytime i try to pay my order 

i have mastercard, i had filled all the field, but the last when it goes to agricultural bank of china website , its stuck there


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 12, 2010)

wait for popbuying's response then, i'm afraid I can't help with that.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi:
CC payment is only payment we can accept, although that
payment is a little difficult to use.
We are contacting our partners, which is also a e-shop that can
accept Paypal. If any news updated, will let your know.
Anyway, Popbuying.com will standby at any time.
Thanks


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jack, any news on the maru lube?


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 13, 2010)

ya im waiting to.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 13, 2010)

Is that diansheng lube much different?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 13, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Jack, any news on the maru lube?



We have collected the maru lub.
It's on the wat to our office.
After that, we can update in our website.

Thanks.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 13, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Just placed an order of about $117, credit card payment seemed to go well i think i even like it more than paypal. Cant wait for it to get here
> ...



Well i would have payed with credit card through paypal anyway so paying directly with credit card just seemed easier for me.

Can anyone tell me the differences between all of these besides the logo?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey!

How come when I ordered stuff for 12.68 bucks they charged me 36 for it?







Says clearly all the stuff is $0 except for the two cubes I ordered.
Is there a bug not showing the prices accurately in the orders?!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 14, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Hey!
> 
> How come when I ordered stuff for 12.68 bucks they charged me 36 for it?
> 
> ...


Thanks for adding the picture, that makes things much easier! =)

I think the bug is not with the price total, but with the @Price column. You selected EMS shipping which costs $23.83, not $0. Interestingly, this should bring your total to $36.51. You just saved one cent, stop complaining!


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2010)

jiggy said:


> I think the bug is not with the price total, but with the @Price column. You selected EMS shipping which costs $23.83, not $0. Interestingly, this should bring your total to $36.51. You just saved one cent, stop complaining!



But I don't want EMS Shippin if it costs $23.83!  
I had absolutely no idea it cost that much!

I guess I will mail them and ask them to cancel EMS and switch to regular 14-day Air Mail then.


----------



## BrunoAD (Jun 14, 2010)

When I try to enter my credit card info and it asks for expiration date, I can't enter it, instead a "Digital Keyboard" pops up. When I clock on it, nothing happens. Any suggestions?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 14, 2010)

Didn't popbuying switch to
www.lightake.com ??

They said it would be up in a day or two.


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 14, 2010)

BrunoAD said:


> When I try to enter my credit card info and it asks for expiration date, I can't enter it, instead a "Digital Keyboard" pops up. When I clock on it, nothing happens. Any suggestions?



That exact same thing happened to my brother. We gave up on trying to use Mastercard. He gave me money and I used my Visa. Although, you might try using different internet browsers. Maybe one of them will be able to use that "digital keyboard."




oprah62 said:


> Didn't popbuying switch to
> www.lightake.com ??
> 
> They said it would be up in a day or two.


I saw the site, and I saw the thread about it but I am kind of waiting until I see something more official to indicate I'd get the same kind of service from Lightake as I did with pre-CC Popbuying.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 15, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Didn't popbuying switch to
> www.lightake.com ??
> 
> They said it would be up in a day or two.



www.lightake.com
is ok right now.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 15, 2010)

Dear friends:
Thanks for the support and trust for so long time.

Recently, we have received so many emails to complain about our CC payment.
Maybe it's a not-easy way to order through , but it did resolved some problems.

Right now, our good news is that we can offer you another way to order 
based on Paypal through our partner e-shop: www.lightake.com.
5% Discount for all items, Code:WELCOMETOLIGHTAKE, expire date: 6/30/2010 

If you like us and have no problems with CC payment, you can also order here.

Thanks.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 15, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Dear friends:
> Thanks for the support and trust for so long time.
> 
> Recently, we have received so many emails to complain about our CC payment.
> ...



I have problems logging in


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 15, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friends:
> ...



Hi: 
What kind of problem?
You can contact their customer service.
As far as I know, nearly all the chinese have two days leave for a national
holiday. So, maybe your problem will be fixed in 2-3 days.
Thanks.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 15, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > PopBuyingJack said:
> ...


My account says wrong IP


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 15, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



+1


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 15, 2010)

I guess I'll just order without the account.


----------



## dcrystalj (Jun 15, 2010)

problem is to login(wrong IP) or register(email-already exist).
so dropshipping is impossible for now . any way it's nice to have paypal back =)


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 15, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> problem is to login(wrong IP) or register(email-already exist).
> so dropshipping is impossible for now . any way it's nice to have paypal back =)


You don't need to log in, I ordered by CC without log in.


----------



## dcrystalj (Jun 15, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> dcrystalj said:
> 
> 
> > problem is to login(wrong IP) or register(email-already exist).
> ...


i'm talking for paypal - lightake.com site


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 15, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > dcrystalj said:
> ...



You are talking for Paypal?
What do you mean by that ?


----------



## spillus (Jun 15, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> problem is to login(wrong IP) or register(email-already exist).
> so dropshipping is impossible for now . any way it's nice to have paypal back =)



Same for me. I tried to input 2 different email addresses and in both cases got the same error.


----------



## dcrystalj (Jun 15, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> dcrystalj said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



just that i was talking about lightake.com site which support paypal becouse popbuying does not...
i hope they will repair their database soon for logining in


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 15, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > dcrystalj said:
> ...



I see.
But they are in days-leave, so maybe they will fix it
when all staff go back to office.
Thanks


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't wait for the maru lube!


----------



## mr6768 (Jun 16, 2010)

some of the picture of your products are not real . Are they ? 
for example DIY F II or Eastsheen 4*4 ?!!


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 16, 2010)

Just an update on my Popbuying purchase with the new CC payment system. I have made two purchases with my Visa CC. Both of them have charged for a few cents more than listed on the bill. Also, I get charged an additional "Foreign Transaction Fee" that looks to be about 3% of the charge amount. The CC payment works, but it has turned out to be more forms to fill out and more expensive for me than the old Paypal method. I may try Lightake for my next purchase.


----------



## spillus (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't log-in lightake.com with my popbuying ID and password; why ?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 17, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> some of the picture of your products are not real . Are they ?
> for example DIY F II or Eastsheen 4*4 ?!!



Hi:
You can give us the link of our site to make a
comparison there.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 17, 2010)

spillus said:


> I can't log-in lightake.com with my popbuying ID and password; why ?



You can contact their customer service for that
problem.
Thanks.

Popbuying.com


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jun 17, 2010)

I ordered from popbuying but it said payment failed, what do I do?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 17, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> I ordered from popbuying but it said payment failed, what do I do?



Do you have order number ?


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jun 17, 2010)

yes, i do. Is there any way that i can order to popbuying via paypal? or could my order be transsferred to lighttake.com?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 17, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> yes, i do. Is there any way that i can order to popbuying via paypal? or could my order be transsferred to lighttake.com?



Sorry about that.
You can try again in popbuying or go directly
to lightake.com.
No order can be transferred.

Thanks


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jun 17, 2010)

ok. i gt an email saying my order was accepted, and when i try to track my order, it says "QuotationStatusundefined"


----------



## dcrystalj (Jun 17, 2010)

are there any chances to get (10%)discount on
these items again?
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x7_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-29234


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jun 17, 2010)

can i cancel my order and order via lighttake.com?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 17, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> can i cancel my order and order via lighttake.com?



Of course you can after a failure payment.

Thanks


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 17, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> are there any chances to get (10%)discount on
> these items again?
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x7_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-29234




Those SKUs are randomly existed in our promotion.
Please keep your eyes on the promotion plan.
Thanks

Popbuying.com


----------



## raodkill (Jun 17, 2010)

jack are there any update on the Gu Hong cubes?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 18, 2010)

raodkill said:


> jack are there any update on the Gu Hong cubes?



Hi:
New cubes are regularly updated if 
we have the new items.
Thanks


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 22, 2010)

Jack, do you know of any issues with the Hong Kong mail service? Is it still making up orders because of that volcano? Because it's been 2 months after you guys shipped it (thanks for the next day shipping!), but on the tracking, it still says that my order "has been accepted by the Hong Kong Post Office."


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 22, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Jack, do you know of any issues with the Hong Kong mail service? Is it still making up orders because of that volcano? Because it's been 2 months after you guys shipped it (thanks for the next day shipping!), but on the tracking, it still says that my order "has been accepted by the Hong Kong Post Office."



Yeap, I've been waiting for my F2 since April. I received my other orders that I placed in May but the F2 hasn't arrive


----------



## raodkill (Jun 23, 2010)

um as far as i know hkpost is fine now
(it is for me and i live in canada if that helps)

6/10/2010	B2010610717642B Package Shipped (via AirMail) RB150923663HK,


Tracking Number: RB150923663HK

Shipment Status: Signature Received on June 18, 2010


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 23, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Jack, do you know of any issues with the Hong Kong mail service? Is it still making up orders because of that volcano? Because it's been 2 months after you guys shipped it (thanks for the next day shipping!), but on the tracking, it still says that my order "has been accepted by the Hong Kong Post Office."



Hi:
Thanks for your info.
You can turn to our Customer Service for help
with your problem.
Thanks
Popbuying.com


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi:
I got a news that lightake has updated new cube
DaYan GuHong
Take a look
Popbuying.com


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 23, 2010)

Received my order yesterday 13 days after payment. Very pleased with the lack of hassle and got all the items i ordered. A happy customer, will have to order again sometime.


----------



## Werner (Jun 23, 2010)

Is it possible to buy FII and Ghost hand 2 from popbuying ? Also if possible a little bit smaler, but still good cube ^^

The ones I`ve found I couldnt really be sure what type they were...


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 23, 2010)

Werner said:


> Is it possible to buy FII and Ghost hand 2 from popbuying ? Also if possible a little bit smaler, but still good cube ^^
> 
> The ones I`ve found I couldnt really be sure what type they were...


Black FII
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27101

White FII
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27102


----------



## Joe Black (Jun 23, 2010)

I've orderer a 3x3x3 GS, which seems OK to my needs.
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.26651

And also some black 2x2 LL, really nice.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 23, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > Jack, do you know of any issues with the Hong Kong mail service? Is it still making up orders because of that volcano? Because it's been 2 months after you guys shipped it (thanks for the next day shipping!), but on the tracking, it still says that my order "has been accepted by the Hong Kong Post Office."
> ...



oh no, I was just wondering. It's definitely not you guys' fault.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 23, 2010)

hi, can you stock the black dayan guhong?


----------



## splinteh (Jun 24, 2010)

Do you guys have the JSK Clone?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 24, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> hi, can you stock the black dayan guhong?



Yes, We can.
But we recommand you to buy them through Paypal in lightake.com
The estimated arrival time is next week.
Thanks


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 24, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Do you guys have the JSK Clone?



What do you mean by JSK Clone?


----------



## splinteh (Jun 24, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> splinteh said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys have the JSK Clone?
> ...



The Japanese Speedcubing Kit Clone. 

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1539321

I haven't been able to find it anywhere else.

It's okay if you don't have it. I'm probably going to just get a Type A-V and a Dayan GuHong (in Black when it comes out) Thanks Jack.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 25, 2010)

splinteh said:


> PopBuyingJack said:
> 
> 
> > splinteh said:
> ...



We will see if the item you want can be found in our suppliers.
Thanks


----------



## theace (Jun 26, 2010)

have you got the Yu Xin and Ghosthand2 cubes yet?


----------



## demma (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi, a put a 95 u$s order but when im trying to pay in the Agricultural Bank with Mastercard I complete all de info but im stuck in the page where you can choose VISA or MASTERCARD, i click ACEPT and anything happends, also with CANCEL or with Visa selected.
My browser is Firefox but i tried Chrome and IE8 and they give an error.

What can I do? Should i cancel the order and try paying with paypal in lightake.com? Is the same that popbuying?

Thank you very much and sorry about my english.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, you could try caneceling the order and ordering from Lightake.


----------



## demma (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick answer miniGOINGS, but i really dont know how to cancel an order and i search all the member section...
Is there a way?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2010)

Mhm, I'll PM you.


----------



## raodkill (Jun 27, 2010)

theace said:


> have you got the Yu Xin and Ghosthand2 cubes yet?



they have had the ghosthand 2 for a very long time now
as the popbuying site isnt loading for me right now ill edit i the link 2morro

cant hlep you on hte YuXin though i have no idea what that is lol


----------



## theace (Jun 27, 2010)

Also, is there absolutely any way to buy stuff without a card? I don't have one and my dad won't lemnme use his


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 27, 2010)

when is the maru lube coming?


----------



## demma (Jun 30, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> when is the maru lube coming?



http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Maru_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool_-30344
I think this is what you are talking about. Right?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 30, 2010)

demma said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > when is the maru lube coming?
> ...



Lol, moisturizing.


----------



## splinteh (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, are all your prices in US dollars?


----------



## demma (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks to the great and quick help of miniGOINGS and Emma from PB i could get my order cancel and make it in LT... checking the order status every 20 minutes...


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jun 30, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Hi, are all your prices in US dollars?



Yes, our price showed in US Dollars.

Thanks


----------



## chumblaka (Jul 1, 2010)

When will new discount codes be posted? Anything planned for fourth of July?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jul 1, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> When will new discount codes be posted? Anything planned for fourth of July?



Hi:
We are working to transfer all the items to lightake.com.
At that time, new discount will be showed up and
this thread will be closed.
Thanks


----------

